# Scoperto tradimento



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo. 


Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei. 
Quando ho scoperto la relazione, questa era appena stata troncata, ma non tanto per un ripensamento di lei: è stata stroncata perché la mia compagna si è resa conto che questo ragazzo (un beach boy di Zanzibar), in realtà non era tanto diverso da tutti gli altri. Non era tanto speciale come lei pensava,  perché si è resa conto che lui (come tutti i beach boys di africa e caraibi) intratteneva allo stesso modo  lei come tante altre donne e ragazze in cerca di "ragazzi speciali". 
Nell'ultimo anno, i suoi viaggi a Zanzibar avevano una frequenza di uno ogni 3 mesi e mezzo (della durata di 15 giorni ogni volta), giustificati dal fatto che la sua amica residente a Zanzibar aveva bisogno del suo appoggio morale per problemi di salute. Indagando ulteriormente ho scoperto che durante una stessa vacanza, quella da cui è iniziata la relazione col beach boy (febbraio 2013), la mia compagna ebbe diversi rapporti sessuali con un altro ragazzo del posto. Quella vacanza comunque si concluse con l'inizio della relazione durata 8 mesi con col 22 enne di Zanzibar. Mi ha fatto molto male leggere i messaggi che si scambiavano e constatare il fatto che io ero diventato la prigione, la tristezza e il grigiore, nonostante con me continuasse a comportarsi più o meno come sempre. Purtroppo l'ho scoperta pochi giorni dopo la sua rottura con il "baby" amante, e ora lei dice che in fondo non avrebbe mai e poi mai lasciato me per lui, anche se fino a pochi giorni prima che lei scoprisse le relazioni di lui (l'amante) e io quelle di lei, la mia compagna scriveva al suo amante cose del genere ''mi manchi troppo'', ''è insopportabile passare un giorno senza sentirti, e faccio di tutto per non stare male'', ''tornare a casa sta diventando una prigione insopportabile'' ...e queste sono solo poche frasi prese da una conversazione fatta solo 10 giorni prima che io scoprissi tutto. Io conosco bene lei, è sempre stata molto gelosa e tremendamente possessiva, e so benissimo che per lei un tradimento (in questo caso da parte dell'amante) significa rottura. Lei dice che in fondo stava giocando all'amante e quelle frasi facevano parte del gioco, erano una specie di recita bla bla... Non avrò mai la certezza che lei avrebbe davvero rotto, in ogni caso, con l'amante, al di là del tradimento (di lui). Per averne la certezza forse avrei dovuto scoprire tutto quando la loro storia era nel momento migliore, dove la sua scelta sarebbe stata davvero determinata dai sentimenti e non dal tradimento del beach boy. 


Non voglio rompere con lei, anche perché ritengo che in parte anch'io ho le mie responsabilità, per il fatto che negli ultimi anni la vita sessuale era praticamente nulla (per un complesso mio riguardo alle dimensioni del pene) e per questo in fondo non riesco ad incolparla completamente per l'accaduto. Il problema attuale però riguarda il fatto che lei non rispetta i miei tempi per elaborare il tradimento. Nemmeno 24 ore dopo l'accaduto, lei si dimostrava insofferente e aggressiva quando cercavo di affrontare l'argomento, oppure lo sopportava per un po' e poi mi "imponeva" di non toccare più la questione. Lei ha tante amiche al corrente di tutto (da mesi) con le quali discute del problema, ma io non ho nessuno con cui parlare del problema (non oso parlarne con i miei amici e tantomeno con parenti), e questo mi da un enorme senso di solitudine. Non so più come affrontare il problema: lei non permette più che si parli del tradimento, e io non riesco ad elaborare come vorrei, e questo si traduce in continue, estenuanti e interminabili discussioni, che ormai durano da una settimana. A me basterebbe un suo mea culpa, basterebbe che mi assecondasse per 24 ore (senza importmi il come io dovrei elaborare il tradimento), ma lei dopo poche ore decide che l'argomento tradimento deve essere chiuso. Non so più cosa fare. Io sono pronto a prendermi le responsabilità e affrontare (cercando in tutti i modi di risolverlo) seriamente il problema del sesso (soprattutto dopo questa batosta), ma prima ho bisogno di elaborare completamente il tradimento, e questo sembra essere impossibile per lei. Vi prego, datemi pareri e consigli sinceri, ne ho tremendamente bisogno. L'ultima volta che ho cercato di riprendere il discorso tradimento (ieri sera, ed è anche quando ho scoperto dei rapporti sessuali anche con altro beach boy di zanzibar)), e giuro che l'ho fatto anche in modo molto tranquillo e sereno, lei ha reagito male e abbiamo finito con l'ennesima discussione. Oggi lei mi tiene il muso,  e come sempre finisce che dovrò scusarmi, essere gentile e premuroso per risollevarla. 


Per favore, ho bisogno di un vostro parere, quelunque esso sia


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...



Ciao

ho difficoltà a capire, perché per tua moglie l'argomento dovrebbe essere chiuso.
Non ha bevuto un café con un amico, bensì molto più ... e questo più, non ha trovato
un suo fine, perché lei si è resa conto che correva dietro ad un sogno non reale. 
OK, ora che e ritornata nel reale, dal quale scappava ... cosa intende fare?
Come intende fare pace con il reale? E tu? Che ruolo hai per lei in tutto questo?
Pagavi i viaggi e i soggiorni? E ora, con cosa compensa tutto quello? Dove ricerca?

Avete un problema grande. Forse, prova a scriverle una lettera ... cerca altre vie,
per comunicare con lei. Perché il tuo bisogno è legittimo e se vuole un domani con te,
allora l'oggi lo dovreste percorrere assieme ... anche questo tratto ... 


sienne


----------



## JON (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Non c'è mai da fidarsi da persone cosi. Possessive intendo. Semplicemente perché la gelosia che spacciano per "amore" è, in realtà ed a priori, già mancanza di rispetto. Figuriamoci poi se quelle possessività e gelosia sono pure ingiustificate.

Ti ha sempre mancato di rispetto. Prima lo faceva senza dovertene darne atto, dato che eri docile e pacifico, mettiamoci pure ingenuo, ora continua a mancarti di rispetto e lo fa a muso duro perché la stai martellando un pochettino.

In effetti non ha molto da dirti a riguardo, io ci credo quando dice che giocava a fare l'amante. Il punto è che dovrebbe ammettere di non amarti, ma forse non lo sa nemmeno lei cosa significhi amare e non si rende conto di averti trattato come una pezza da piedi.

In fondo cosa credi di poterti aspettare da una persona gelosa e possessiva? Per definizione questi individui non sanno proprio cosa significhi amare.


----------



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Pagavi i viaggi e i soggiorni? E ora, con cosa compensa tutto quello? Dove ricerca?
> 
> ...



Intanto ti ringrazio tanto per la risposta... Non sai quanto è stato bello per me leggere il parere di una persona che non sia una sua amica o amico. 

Comunque i viaggi lei se li pagava da sola. In questo è totalmente indipendente.


----------



## Salomè (1 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me è ancora incazzata e delusa per la rottura con l'amante...mi spiace dirtelo ma la tua "scoperta" è una cosa secondaria per lei. E poi tu sei ancora fermo là pronto ad essere gentile e premuroso e addirittura a scusarti per il fatto di voler trovare una soluzione insieme.
Mandala a quel paese, risolvi i tuoi "problemi" indipendentemente da lei e poi valuta se è ancora il caso di continuare insieme.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho difficoltà a capire, perché per tua moglie l'argomento dovrebbe essere chiuso.
> Non ha bevuto un café con un amico, bensì molto più ... e questo più, non ha trovato
> ...



Lui che deve scusarsi con lei che si scopa a Zanzibar chi le capita a tiro?

No, non ci credo, è un altra storia inventata, non si può sentire.

Se è vera NON esiste che tu le chieda scusa ne che lei non ne voglia parlare, o un bel vaffanculo è il minimo.

Sulla storia del 'pene piccolo' scusa se te lo chiedo, partendo sempre dal fatto che non credo a questa storia, ti si è ristretto????

Come si fa ad essere cosi remissivi?


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

pongo la domanda, senza aspettare ... 

Perché un tizio di Zanzibar?
Qui ci sono dei gruppetti di donne, che hanno legami con la giù.
Sono donne, come dire ... bruttine, non tanto curate o tenute bene ecc. ecc.
È un po' come un trend ... a volte si sposano pure ... 

E poi, scusami, il tuo problema ... è un problema anche per te,
spero che tu ti renda conto, che non è la grandezza la questione,
perciò il problema come problema non sussiste ... solo castelli ... allora?

sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> pongo la domanda, senza aspettare ...
> 
> ...



Lui se ho letto bene ha 28  VENTOTTO ANNI meno di lei, non è cosi facile credo per una donna scoparsi uno con tre decenni in meno. Anzi, due se ne è scopati, che lui sappia. Poi chissà.


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui se ho letto bene ha 28  VENTOTTO ANNI meno di lei, non è cosi facile credo per una donna scoparsi uno con tre decenni in meno. Anzi, due se ne è scopati, che lui sappia. Poi chissà.



Ciao 


Scusami, scusami, scusami ... 
Ho dovuto ridere e rileggere ... 

Ho capito, che loro si conoscono da 17 anni. 
E che la compagna ha flirtato già all'epoca con ragazzi di Zanzibar.
Con uno, che aveva 28 anni in meno ... altri ... e un ventidue'enne ... 

Se è come le donne di qui, che vanno giù ... scusate tanto, veramente
è chiaro come l'AMEN nella Chiesa del perché ... qui non cuccano ... 



sienne


----------



## JON (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui se ho letto bene ha 28  VENTOTTO ANNI meno di lei, non è cosi facile credo per una donna scoparsi uno con tre decenni in meno. Anzi, due se ne è scopati, che lui sappia. Poi chissà.


Si ma è tutto relativo, un po' come le tardone che partono per la Giamaica.


----------



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui che deve scusarsi con lei che si scopa a Zanzibar chi le capita a tiro?
> 
> No, non ci credo, è un altra storia inventata, non si può sentire.



Rileggendo il tutto (e anceh questo è stato piuttosto terapeutico) mi rendo conto di quanto possa sembrare inverosimile la storia, ma vi assicuro che è tutto vero.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Rileggendo il tutto (e anceh questo è stato piuttosto terapeutico) mi rendo conto di quanto possa sembrare inverosimile la storia, ma vi assicuro che è tutto vero.



Se è tutto vero ribalta la casa, io ed altre abbiamo fatto di peggio alla scoperta di un tradimento subito, ed ancora dopo quasi due anni se mi va dico a mio marito tutto quello che mi viene in mente, sorride e tace.


----------



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Scusami, scusami, scusami ...
> ...



Comprendo la confusione, ma i ragazzi di zanzibar sono stati due, e il tutto è successo negli ultimi 8 mesi. Posso assicurare anche che lei è molto attraente e (questo posso confermarlo io stesso) non è andata a zanzibar apposta per cuccare. Ha sempre viaggiato, ama il caldo e non sopporta il freddo, e quando può, nei mesi invernali, passa qualche tempo al caldo.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma è tutto relativo, un po' come le tardone che partono per la Giamaica.



Relativo cosa?

E' proprio questo l'argomento. Lei se li va a cercare giovani e, presumo, superdotati.


----------



## JON (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Relativo cosa?
> 
> E' proprio questo l'argomento. Lei se li va a cercare giovani e, presumo, superdotati.


Sta messa male, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sta messa male, in tutti i sensi.



Lui sta messo male se non riesce a lasciarla, di lei chissenefrega,


----------



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Relativo cosa?
> 
> E' proprio questo l'argomento. Lei se li va a cercare giovani e, presumo, superdotati.




Il colmo è che lei ha sempre  trmendamente e duramente criticato gli uomini che vanno con le ragazze di 20 anni più giovani. In ogni caso, anche se le due esperienze le ha avute con due ragazzi di oltre vent'anni più giovani di lei, lei dice che sono capitati e non li ha scelti per l'età. Anzi, quello che poi è diventato il suo amante (lo confermo perché ho visto le foto) dimostra almeno dieci anni in più rispetto ai suoi reali, cioè dimostra 32 anni ma ne ha 22. Lei invece ha 50 anni ma ne dimostra veramente 35 (è ancora molto filata dagli uomini, e questo lo vedo io stesso ogni giorno). 
A lei non sono mai interessate le dimensioni, anzi, dice che preferisce un più piccolo ma fatto bene.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Il colmo è che lei ha sempre  trmendamente e duramente criticato gli uomini che vanno con le ragazze di 20 anni più giovani. In ogni caso, anche se le due esperienze le ha avute con due ragazzi di oltre vent'anni più giovani di lei, lei dice che sono capitati e non li ha scelti per l'età. Anzi, quello che poi è diventato il suo amante (lo confermo perché ho visto le foto) dimostra almeno dieci anni in più rispetto ai suoi reali, cioè dimostra 32 anni ma ne ha 22. Lei invece ha 50 anni ma ne dimostra veramente 35 (è ancora molto filata dagli uomini, e questo lo vedo io stesso ogni giorno).
> A lei non sono mai interessate le dimensioni, anzi, dice che preferisce un più piccolo ma fatto bene.



Non vorrei scendere nel volgare, li preferisce più piccoli ma li prende più grossi?


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2014)

ciao Tobia
secondo me tua moglie molto probabilmente avrebbe voluto continuare a tenere separata la sua vita in vacanza da quella con te, nel senso che del ragazzo non gliene frega nulla, tuttavia non ha avuto l'accortezza di non farsi beccare ed ora tu sai più o meno come sono andate le cose, e forse ti sembra di avere accanto una sorta di "mostro" irriconoscibile

fossi in te rifletterei bene su quanto di sano è rimasto del vostro rapporto, e se decidi di provare a salvarlo aspetterei di vedere lei come si comporta, valutando attentamente...certo che l'irritazione che lei manifesta quando vuoi affrontare l'argomento non è un buon segno...se puoi prova a sparire tu per un po', ti farebbe bene


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Stavo per risponderti seriamente,poi ho letto la faccenda dello scusarsi e mi è passata la voglia.

Facciamo che quando passano di qui Sterminator ed Oscuro ti consegnano anche la mia razione di insulti,chè al momento ho vuotato il barattolo


----------



## JON (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> *Il colmo è che lei ha sempre  trmendamente e duramente criticato gli uomini che vanno con le ragazze di 20 anni più giovani.* In ogni caso, anche se le due esperienze le ha avute con due ragazzi di oltre vent'anni più giovani di lei, lei dice che sono capitati e non li ha scelti per l'età. Anzi, quello che poi è diventato il suo amante (lo confermo perché ho visto le foto) dimostra almeno dieci anni in più rispetto ai suoi reali, cioè dimostra 32 anni ma ne ha 22. Lei invece ha 50 anni ma ne dimostra veramente 35 (è ancora molto filata dagli uomini, e questo lo vedo io stesso ogni giorno).
> A lei non sono mai interessate le dimensioni, anzi, dice che preferisce un più piccolo ma fatto bene.


E questo aggiungilo alla sua gelosia. Incoerenza più totale, a me non sorprende e mi è bastato leggere il tuo primo post.
Almeno spero che ora prima di giudicare abbia imparato a non affossare gli altri per quella che è solo la sua condizione.


----------



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao Tobia
> e forse ti sembra di avere accanto una sorta di "mostro" irriconoscibile
> 
> ...se puoi prova a sparire tu per un po', ti farebbe bene



Queste due cose me le continuo a ripetere. Soprattutto con la prima frase hai centrato perfettamente il mio stato d'animo.


----------



## Tobia (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vorrei scendere nel volgare, li preferisce più piccoli ma li prende più grossi?



capisco che ci possono essere tutti gli elementi per pensare il contrario, in ogni caso posso quasi assicurare che non è una questione di dimensioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Due consigli  :se ritieni di avere problemi a livello sessuale cerca di farti aiutare anche da uno,specialista per te soprattutto,visto,che mi sembra tu lo viva con un senso di colpa, se lei continua a non voler parlare della sua relazione aspetta un po', qualche giorno ma poi dille chiaramente che dovrete necessariamente affrontare l'argomento e verificare la,reali possibilità che la vostra relazione continui, ciao è benvenuto


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> capisco che ci possono essere tutti gli elementi per pensare il contrario, in ogni caso posso quasi assicurare che non è una questione di dimensioni.
> 
> Rispondendo all'altra utente... lo so che le dimensioni non contano, o forse non contano quanto i soldi non fanno la felicità



Conta tutto nella vita, soldi dimensioni tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Che sei un pirlone di fake te l'hanno gia' detto?...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

Mah io non riesco a pensare che sia vera questa storia! Sembra anzi una storia inventata da qualcuno che legge molto il forum e ha preso spunti da vari 3d e sulle cose che possono creare "scalpore". L'ho riletta 3 volte,ma sembra un miscuglio tra la storia di Bender, i 3d sulle dimensioni,ecc... 


boh aspetto Oscuro,quoto tutto!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Invece di perdere tempo a discutere con lei sul tema: Cose fatto capo hanno.
Perchè non ti prendi una bella "vacanza" da lei?
Sei mesi lontano da lei, poi vediamo il da farsi.
Ha 50 anni e non è una ragazzina.

Io ho conosciuto una donna così-
Ma la cosa che la faceva più incazzare di tutto era che suo marito se ne fregava di lei e del suo istruttore di cavallo, di nuoto, di yoga ecc..ecc..ecc...
E la teneva come una bella statuina...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mah io non riesco a pensare che sia vera questa storia! Sembra anzi una storia inventata da qualcuno che legge molto il forum e ha preso spunti da vari 3d e sulle cose che possono creare "scalpore". L'ho riletta 3 volte,ma sembra un miscuglio tra la storia di Bender, i 3d sulle dimensioni,ecc...
> 
> 
> boh aspetto Oscuro,quoto tutto!


Ma sai per me tutto il forum è farlocco...
Ma può essere verosimile no?

Le signore della Vicenza bene cosa credi facciano di diverso da sta qui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai per me tutto il forum è farlocco...
> Ma può essere verosimile no?
> 
> Le signore della Vicenza bene cosa credi facciano di diverso da sta qui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Miii conte stai rendendo Vicenza famosa,sei stata assunto dell'ente del turismo di Vicenza?? 

Cmq ok può anche starci il divertimento della signora. Non lo metto in dubbio. Ma la reazione,dai!! 

Se la storia fosse vera,lei ha rotto le palle più di me al mio ragazzo,si lagnava,era gelosa e possessiva. Lui scopre che le paura di lei,non era altro il riflesso di se stessa.. e lui invece prendere la situazione di petto si scusa con lei?? 

Non torna perchè di solito una persona è gelosa e possessiva con un"partner" con cui lo può esser. Mi spiego meglio. Se questo ora reagisce come un cane al guinzaglio nonostante lei si sia fatta gli affari suoi,nella vita che scenate gli faceva?? Su cosa? Boh sono due profili psicologici che non riesco a conciliare.


----------



## erab (1 Marzo 2014)

Ma che è? una epidemia del morbo di Farinelli?!?!?
Ma com'è che tutti gli uomini traditi che vengono qua si comportano come molluschi?!?!?!?!?!?

O forse è il contrario.......?

meditate gente


----------



## sheldon (1 Marzo 2014)

*Ti pare normale*

non solo che vada con i "ragazzini",transeat,ma che si scocci se tu vuoi parlare,capire,approfondire del perchè del tradimento.
Scusa ma oltre che zottola è anche stòòza.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma che è? una epidemia del morbo di Farinelli?!?!?
> Ma com'è che tutti gli uomini traditi che vengono qua si comportano come molluschi?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> O forse è il contrario.......?
> ...


Infatti...  solo io mi trovo ragazzi che se scoprono qualcosa del genere mi fanno il chiul 

Che sfiga eh!! Qui tutte si divertono e loro per punizione portano la colazione a lettonla mattina,le massaggiano,fanno più regali! Tutte le fortune alle altre! 

:incazzato:


----------



## erab (1 Marzo 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> non solo che vada con i "ragazzini",transeat,ma che si scocci se tu vuoi parlare,capire,approfondire del perchè del tradimento.
> Scusa ma oltre che zottola è anche stòòza.


Non è stronza, fa quello che lui le permette di fare.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> non solo che vada con i "ragazzini",transeat,ma che si scocci se tu vuoi parlare,capire,approfondire del perchè del tradimento.
> Scusa ma oltre che zottola è anche stòòza.


Hai ragione è proprio una zottola!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non è stronza, fa quello che lui le permette di fare.


È furba!! E fortunata!! 

Uomini molluschi a me!! 

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Miii conte stai rendendo Vicenza famosa,sei stata assunto dell'ente del turismo di Vicenza??
> 
> Cmq ok può anche starci il divertimento della signora. Non lo metto in dubbio. Ma la reazione,dai!!
> 
> ...


Beh che ti devo dire
Se arriva qui tenebroso e ti racconta la sua storia capisci che...

Anche lui aveva na morosa ipergelosa...
E poi scoperse che dietro la sua ipergelosia ci stavano gli altarini no?

Se poi ti faccio parlare con una mia cara amica che si è liberata del marito
Scopriamo che lui era ipergeloso di lei.
Poi lei scoperse i suoi altarini.

Mia cara
Proprio ieri un'amica mi ha detto
Conte il tuo guaio con le donne è che loro pensano che tu scherzi che fai finta di essere in un modo, poi invece si accorgono che non è che sei cafone per caso, lo sei per natura.

Ora...
Proprio perchè lui era animale domestico s'è fatto mettere al guinzaglio no?
E non è sai che se io apro le finestre di casa...la calopsite voli fuori eh?
anzi...

Lei odia la gabbia ma ha i suoi tre posti dove sta in tutto il giorno...

Stasera abbiamo scoperto che ama la pizza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Le persone nelle loro dinamiche affettive non sono mai topos psicologici no?

QUante volte una dice...ah è geloso di me quindi mi ama...
Invece è solo pauroso del fatto che anche lei possa comportarsi con altri uomini come le donne che lui è abituato a frequentare di nascosto?

Chiedi al sommo e incommensurabile Lothar se a fare certe cose poi non ti riscopri geloso...chiedi a lui...e vedrai...

Io se fossi sto qua direi...
Ma vai a Zanzibar...quando vuoi...che io vado in certi posti in Germania...che so io.

Che almeno lei sappia che finchè è in volta a manici a Zanzibar lui è sicuramente a donnine giovani e compiacenti.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> È furba!! E fortunata!!
> 
> Uomini molluschi a me!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Ciao sono un paguro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh che ti devo dire
> Se arriva qui tenebroso e ti racconta la sua storia capisci che...
> 
> Anche lui aveva na morosa ipergelosa...
> ...


Me lo chiedo anche io se a volte la mia gelosia non sia altro che il mio riflesso di ciò che sono capace. Ma lo sto ancora analizzando e non so rispondere sul personale. Non so se per quello che ho fatto, o per quello che mi è stato fatto... 

ad ogni modo se uno è cosi tranquillo nonostante le corna,penso che lei lo sappia e che non possa esserne gelosa..perché di mentalita lontana anni luce da lui.


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma che è? una epidemia del morbo di Farinelli?!?!?
> Ma com'è che tutti gli uomini traditi che vengono qua si comportano come molluschi?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> O forse è il contrario.......?
> ...



bravo Erab...tira fuori i coglioni.
Urla,  tutto il tuo testosterone!!!!


----------



## erab (1 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bravo Erab...tira fuori i coglioni.
> Urla,  tutto il tuo testosterone!!!!


Non è testosterone, è amor proprio, è dignità, è autostima, è un messaggio 
chiaro: "io non ti permetto di farmi del male".
Se ti lamenti pacatamente e non metti dei paletti, autorizzi implicitamente l' altro
a sentirsi legittimato nei suoi comportamenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Marzo 2014)

Forse c'è qualcosa che non sappiamo.

Ovvero, mi sembra che se lei si comporta così possa avere dei motivi per credere che 1- o lui non se ne andrà comunque, o 2- che anche se se ne andasse, non le creerebbe troppo disagio...

Sarebbe un pò triste vederla così, eppure è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Minchia che stronza


----------



## JON (1 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse c'è qualcosa che non sappiamo.
> 
> Ovvero, mi sembra che se lei si comporta così possa avere dei motivi per credere che 1- o lui non se ne andrà comunque, o 2- che anche se se ne andasse, non le creerebbe troppo disagio...
> 
> Sarebbe un pò triste vederla così, eppure è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente...


O una, o l'altra. Tanto non cambia, il punto è che lei non lo ha mai rispettato. Era talmente abituata a farsi i cazzi suoi in totale autonomia e libertà che ora, alle rimostranze del marito, si rivolta come un leone. Sta gente deve sparire dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minchia che stronza


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

si, però, se fosse vera questa storia...

anche lui che la fa stare a secco per anni, per i suoi complessi... voglio dire...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Ho appena letto che Tobia, accanto al nome della località ha scritto Vicenza.
:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

Povero Tobia.

minchia non so nemmeno cosa dirgli.


----------



## Tobia (2 Marzo 2014)

grazie per le risposte...

comunque è indicativo già il fatto di pensare ad un fake. Probabilmente è una situazione tanto assurda da sembrarlo davvero. 

Forse dovrei fare un riassunto per evitare di uscire dal binario e seguire una falsa pista, come spesso succede quando si discute nei forum con tante persone. 


Per essere completamente sincero e quindi avere risposte coerenti voglio aggiungere altri particolari che, da quello che lei dice, hanno portato lei tra le braccia di un altro: negli ultimi due anni e mezzo (ma la sua relazione è comunque iniziata più di un anno fa) per seguire un mio progetto ho praticamente vissuto sulle spalle di lei, senza lavorare quindi. Per essere espliciti, in pratica lei portava a casa la pagnotta e io mi occupavo della casa e... al mio progetto. Questo, unito al discorso del sesso sono i fattori scatenanti, da quello che dice lei. Ma bisogna considerare che il suo primo rapporto col beach boy è stato a marzo del 2012, il secondo a febbraio 2013 ecc... (è da puntualizzare che lei è abituata a vedermi a casa dal lavoro per qualche mese e poi recuperare, anche con le spese in casa, nei mesi in cui lavoro...per questo penso che il discorso del lavoro conti fino ad un certo punto). 

1: problemi di sesso (nella misura di tre volte in due anni) e un anno (vedi sopra) nullafacente hanno portano gradualmente al tradimento di lei

2: lei ha un primo rapporto a marzo 2012. A febbraio 2013 ha rapporti sessuali con un beach boy e poi con quello che diventerà il suo amante ufficiale

3: dopo 8 mesi scopro la sua relazione, sono le 18 circa, e da li inizio a martellarla. Oltre a questo continuo ad entrare nella sua posta elettronica e nel suo account fb. La sera litighiamo pesantemente e lei piange per ore, soprattutto per le cattiverie che le ho detto

4: alle 11 circa del giorno dopo lei inizia a manifestare insofferenza per il mio comportamento e inizia a dirmi che, invece di pensare a quello che ha fatto lei, di pensare alle mie colpe, che sono il motivo che l'hanno spinta a tradire

5: io mo calmo e cerco la riappacificazione, ma sono ancora molto incazzato e lontano dall'aver elaborato l'accaduto, però per il quieto vivere sto tranquillo

6: continuo a controllare la sua mail e leggere i suoi messaggi fb fatti con il suo amante e con tutte le sue amicizie al corrente della cosa, per farmi del male e anche per scovare nuovi elementi, ma questo, un giorno dopo l'accaduto, lei inizia a non sopportarlo più. Dice che si sente braccata, come un animale in gabbia. Io le dico che ho bisogno di elaborare l'accaduto, di smaltire la questione corna, e che non sarei mai in grado di affrontare le mie responsabilità se prima non ho elaborato. Lei risponde che se ci tenessi a lei e se fossi un vero uomo farei di tutto per riconquistarla (chiedo conferma alle donne se può essere credibile questa cosa).

7: da qui in poi è tutto un tira e molla, ed ogni volta che io cerco di toccare l'argomento lei reagisce sempre peggio e si finisce a discutere per ore. Io pur di evitare discussioni sto tranquillo, cerco di riprendere l'argomento in modo tranquillo e sereno ma anche così lei reagisce male. 

8: dopo una settimana di discussioni scopro che lei in una stessa vacanza ebbe rapporti sessuali con un altro ragazzo (che non era il suo amante). Io col sorriso e tutta la serenità possibili ne parlo, cerco di sapere di quest'altro ragazzo, ma lei con gli occhi lacrimanti dal nervoso dice di non poterne più, che è esausta delle mie domande e dei miei controlli. Anche se in quei giorni ormai non stavo più leggendo la sua posta e il suo profilo fb. 

9: dopo una settimana ho scoperto dei messaggi mai letti con l'amante. Lei scriveva frasi del tipo "quando non ti sento sto male"... "devo fare cose per non pensarti"... "mi manchi troppo" ... e questo solo 10 giorni prima che io scoprissi tutto. Ricordo che lei ha rotto con l'amante (due giorni prima che io scoprissi il tutto) perché lei ha scoperto che lui andava con altre. Comunque, dopo una settimana leggo quei messaggi e affronto di nuovo la questione, ma col cuore in mano. Le ho fatto capire davvero in modo tranquillo, per il suo bene, che quelle cose le scriveva solo 10 giorni fa. Solo 10 giorni prima lei manifestava un profondo amore nei confronti di quella persona e come poteva oggi essere così indifferente a lui. Le ho detto di guardarsi nel profondo del cuore e scegliere quello che era davvero meglio per lei, anche se fosse stato l'altro. Lei non ha preso bene questo mio discorso ed è finita in discussione

Scusatemi tantissimo se mi sono dilungato troppo, ma sono davvero in una brutta situazione. Voglio recuperare il rapporto, ma adesso non so più chi ha torto e chi ragione. Se è normale che dopo una settimana (anche se lei lo pretendeva dopo due giorni) devo ormai buttarmi tutto alle spalle.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> grazie per le risposte...
> 
> comunque è indicativo già il fatto di pensare ad un fake. Probabilmente è una situazione tanto assurda da sembrarlo davvero.
> 
> ...


Non sentirsi desiderata dal proprio uomo puó averla spinta a cercare altro altrove.
Il fatto che comunque avesse rapporri così diradati nel tempo significa, secindi me che non era solo e necessariamente sesso che cercava ma attenzioni, sentirsi di nuovo donna.
Questa non é una giustificazione. Ovvio che la cosa giusta da fare era dirti chiaro che la situazione non le stava bene e che o provavi a risolvere i tuoi problemi o la situazione sarebbe degenerata.
Io credo che vederti fare qualcosa per risolvere quesyo tuo problema sarebbe già un passo verso la dimostrazione di quanto tieni a lei.
Non avete rapporti ma c'è intimità di altro tipo?
Scusa le domande ma come lei possa sentirsi lo capisco


----------



## Tobia (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sentirsi desiderata dal proprio uomo puó averla spinta a cercare altro altrove.
> Il fatto che comunque avesse rapporri così diradati nel tempo significa, secindi me che non era solo e necessariamente sesso che cercava ma attenzioni, sentirsi di nuovo donna.
> Questa non é una giustificazione. Ovvio che la cosa giusta da fare era dirti chiaro che la situazione non le stava bene e che o provavi a risolvere i tuoi problemi o la situazione sarebbe degenerata.
> Io credo che vederti fare qualcosa per risolvere quesyo tuo problema sarebbe già un passo verso la dimostrazione di quanto tieni a lei.
> ...



Riguardo al nostro problema di sesso ne abbiamo sempre parlato. Devo dire tra l'altro che lei non è una patita delle misure XL, anzi, ha sempre detto che il mio era perfetto e nella media, e che non capiva il mio complesso. 

Onestamente ho pensato molto alle corna, e ho pensato anche che in effetti me le sarei anche meritate. Ma un conto sono le trombate extra e un altro una relazione così profonda e duratura.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Riguardo al nostro problema di sesso ne abbiamo sempre parlato. Devo dire tra l'altro che lei non è una patita delle misure XL, anzi, ha sempre detto che il mio era perfetto e nella media, e che non capiva il mio complesso.
> 
> Onestamente ho pensato molto alle corna, e ho pensato anche che in effetti me le sarei anche meritate. *Ma un conto sono le trombate extra e un altro una relazione così profonda e duratura*.



boh io non vedo questa relazione profonda e duratura, ma piuttosto una "comodità": lei ha là l'amica e aveva il tizio a disposizione, inoltre la lontananza le permetteva di scindere bene la sua vita con te da quei periodi di vacanza, appunto
poi se fossi in te non darei molto peso alle parole scambiate tra amanti, che come sappiamo sin dai tempi antichi, si possono scrivere nel vento e nell'acqua che fugge rapida...
insomma, queste sono proprio una serie di trombate extra, secondo me!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Riguardo al nostro problema di sesso ne abbiamo sempre parlato. Devo dire tra l'altro che lei non è una patita delle misure XL, anzi, ha sempre detto che il mio era perfetto e nella media, e che non capiva il mio complesso.
> 
> Onestamente ho pensato molto alle corna, e ho pensato anche che in effetti me le sarei anche meritate. Ma un conto sono le trombate extra e un altro una relazione così profonda e duratura.


Non ho detto che te le sei meritate ci mancherebbe.
Che le misure siano una tua fissa e non sua non ne dubito.
E questo secondo me la fa incazzare ancora di più. 
Ad intimità come va? Non esiste solo la penetrazione
Tra la relazione e le scopate random io al tuo posto preferirei la relazione anche perché a parte le parole che scrive dubito che abbia mai pensato di lasciarti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io non vedo questa relazione profonda e duratura, ma piuttosto una "comodità": lei ha là l'amica e aveva il tizio a disposizione, inoltre la lontananza le permetteva di scindere bene la sua vita con te da quei periodi di vacanza, appunto
> poi se fossi in te non darei molto peso alle parole scambiate tra amanti, che come sappiamo sin dai tempi antichi, si possono scrivere nel vento e nell'acqua che fugge rapida...
> insomma, queste sono proprio una serie di trombate extra, secondo me!


Quoto


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto



comunque conosco una separata che si era portata a casa un cubano con i baffi, poi l'ha rispedito, sono relazioni alquanto difficili da mantenere, un conto è il fascino del bagnino sulla spiaggia, poi lo metti sul marciapiede di casa e succede che il fascino sparisce come d'incanto


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Riguardo al nostro problema di sesso ne abbiamo sempre parlato. Devo dire tra l'altro che lei non è una patita delle misure XL, anzi, ha sempre detto che il mio era perfetto e nella media, e che non capiva il mio complesso.
> 
> Onestamente ho pensato molto alle corna, e ho pensato anche che in effetti me le sarei anche meritate. *Ma un conto sono le trombate extra e un altro una relazione così profonda e duratura*.


Ma cosa ti sei meritato? La tua situazione lavorativa e il tuo atteggiamento remissivo è accomodante sono state le tue uniche colpe. Ossia colpe inconsistenti per giustificare chi dice di essersi comportata in un certo modo per quello.

La realtà è che lei si è allontanata da te, va bene per i motivi di cui sopra, ma che lo ha fatto per disamore. Cosa pensi possa entrarci tu in questo suo cambiamento? Nel frattempo la sua era una vita totalmente parallela e distaccata da quella con te che ora, ad ogni tuo "affondo", si sente addirittura invasa nel suo territorio. E' per questo che tu non c'entri.

E certo, dovresti riconquistarla. Adesso viene il bello. Sarebbe a dire che oltre il danno adesso dovresti farti il mazzo per recuperare. Piuttosto, cosa ti ha detto lei riguardo le intenzioni per il futuro?

Ti rendi conto che lei ha troncato perché irritata dalle relazioni extra di quel ragazzo? Questo non significherebbe nulla se non che sta li ad indicarti dove si trovi con la testa in questo momento tua moglie. Quindi è inutile che fai tante domande, sai già abbastanza, quello che non sai è cosa ti aspetta nel prossimo futuro e quali siano le sue intenzioni visto che sei deciso a salvare il vostro rapporto.

Lascia perdere le storielle di Zanzibar, dove, naturalmente, non dovrebbe più andare e cerca di riportarla sulla terra.
In effetti braccarla per sapere dei balli africani è inutile, meglio sapere dei suoi progetti per il futuro. Fai prima, e non lasciare che ti colpevolizzi.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque conosco una separata che si era portata a casa un cubano con i baffi, poi l'ha rispedito, sono relazioni alquanto difficili da mantenere, un conto è il fascino del bagnino sulla spiaggia, poi lo metti sul marciapiede di casa e succede che il fascino sparisce come d'incanto


Ti rendi conto? La situazione del marito l'avrebbe resa frustrata, poi ne instaurerebbe una passionale con un "precario"  peggiore. E lui che sta li a colpevolizzarsi, anche se mi pare che qualche dubbio sulle sue considerazioni gli stia sorgendo.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto? La situazione del marito l'avrebbe resa frustrata, poi ne instaurerebbe una passionale con un "precario"  peggiore. E lui che sta li a colpevolizzarsi, anche se mi pare che qualche dubbio sulle sue considerazioni gli stia sorgendo.



ci sarebbe un anche un altro aspetto da valutare, secondo me, da quello che racconta Tobia a proposito della sua situazione lavorativa: a me lei sembra una persona abituata a usare i soldi anche nelle relazioni
il che può anche non essere negativo in linea generale, poichè secondo me è giusto che il partner messo meglio economicamente sia di sostegno all'altro, però attenzione che i soldi nelle relazioni vanno usati con molta cautela
ad es. il tizio in vacanza (e anche quello prima) potrebbero essere abituati a fornire extra anche per ricevere "regali"


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ci sarebbe un anche un altro aspetto da valutare, secondo me, da quello che racconta Tobia a proposito della sua situazione lavorativa: a me lei sembra una persona abituata a usare i soldi anche nelle relazioni
> il che può anche non essere negativo in linea generale, poichè secondo me è giusto che il partner messo meglio economicamente sia di sostegno all'altro, però attenzione che i soldi nelle relazioni vanno usati con molta cautela
> *ad es. il tizio in vacanza (e anche quello prima) potrebbero essere abituati a fornire extra anche per ricevere "regali*"


Sicuramente, poi credo che certe situazioni inneschino problemi di stima e autostima che possono portare simili conseguenze. Per quanto riguarda il neretto mi chiedo, "ma c'erano dubbi su questo"? Mi pare un fatto scontato ed assodato.

Io invece sono stato colpito dal fatto che lei, a detta di Tobia, sia una donna avvenente e bella, oltre che indipendente.
Se vai in "missione" a Zanzibar per fare le tue cose, perché lo fai? Per salvare al contempo la facciata e le apparenze?


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sicuramente, poi credo che certe situazioni inneschino problemi di stima e autostima che possono portare simili conseguenze. Per quanto riguarda il neretto mi chiedo, "ma c'erano dubbi su questo"? Mi pare un fatto scontato ed assodato.
> 
> Io invece sono stato colpito dal fatto che lei, a detta di Tobia, sia una donna avvenente e bella, oltre che indipendente.
> *Se vai in "missione" a Zanzibar per fare le tue cose, perché lo fai? Per salvare al contempo la facciata e le apparenze?*



credo di sì, ovvero niente grane a casa e lontano si fa quello che si vuole

sulla bellezza ti dirò che la mia assicuratrice, che è veramente una bella donna, alta, rossa con i capelli lunghi e ben vestita, sui 50 anni, va spesso anche lei in posti del genere e mi ha detto più volte (e fatto capire altro) che "lì i camerieri e gli animatori sono molto belli, non come quelli che siamo abituati a vedere in Italia"...


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> credo di sì, ovvero niente grane a casa e lontano si fa quello che si vuole
> 
> sulla bellezza ti dirò che la mia assicuratrice, che è veramente una bella donna, alta, rossa con i capelli lunghi e ben vestita, sui 50 anni, va spesso anche lei in posti del genere e mi ha detto più volte (e fatto capire altro) che "lì i camerieri e gli animatori sono molto belli, non come quelli che siamo abituati a vedere in Italia"...


Lo so, ci sono ragazzi prestanti e fisicamente non indifferenti. Ma, come dici tu, è la loro fisicità unita all'immediatezza e la mancanza di grane. Pieno controllo e anche un pizzico di dominanza.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Lo so, ci sono ragazzi prestanti e fisicamente non indifferenti. Ma, come dici tu, è la loro fisicità unita all'immediatezza e la mancanza di grane. Pieno controllo e anche un pizzico di dominanza.



quindi per riassumere se sei d'accordo, il nostro Tobia non dovrebbe preoccuparsi del puttano, ma di ben altro!


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi per riassumere se sei d'accordo, il nostro Tobia non dovrebbe preoccuparsi del puttano, ma di ben altro!


Ma si, che poi lei si chiude a riccio e s'incazza pure perché gli invadono la privacy. Ben altro, certo, d'accordissimo.


----------



## Tobia (2 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ad es. il tizio in vacanza (e anche quello prima) potrebbero essere abituati a fornire extra anche per ricevere "regali"



Posso confermare al 100% che non c'è stato nessun regalo e/o scambio di soldi per prestazioni. Questo lei non lo farebbe mai e poi mai, e posso metterci la mano sul fuoco. Per le trombate no, ma su questo posso mettere la mano e i piedi sul fuoco


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Posso confermare al 100% che non c'è stato nessun regalo e/o scambio di soldi per prestazioni. Questo lei non lo farebbe mai e poi mai, e posso metterci la mano sul fuoco. Per le trombate no, ma su questo posso mettere la mano e i piedi sul fuoco



ok (anche se non so proprio come tu possa esserne certo)
rimane il fatto che il tizio fa così un po' con tutte le turiste, no?


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Posso confermare al 100% che non c'è stato nessun regalo e/o scambio di soldi per prestazioni. Questo lei non lo farebbe mai e poi mai, e posso metterci la mano sul fuoco. Per le trombate no, ma su questo posso mettere la mano e i piedi sul fuoco


Quindi è amore. Una donna che si offre per loro può essere già un regalo. E poi senza soldi, che magari passano comunque attraverso altri canali, è meno banale.


----------



## Tobia (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Lo so, ci sono ragazzi prestanti e fisicamente non indifferenti. Ma, come dici tu, è la loro fisicità unita all'immediatezza e la mancanza di grane. Pieno controllo e anche un pizzico di dominanza.



Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità. 

Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità.
> 
> Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media


E a lei andava bene?


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> *Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità*.
> 
> Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media


Ma tanto cosa importa, s'è capito che andava a Zanzibar e si sfogava a modo suo.
In 17 anni la sua frustrazione era tale che erano sufficienti 3-4 uscite per rigenerarsi. Perché è a i loro rapporti che ti riferisci, giusto?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tanto cosa importa, s'è capito che andava a Zanzibar e si sfogava a modo suo.
> In 17 anni la sua frustrazione era tale che erano sufficienti 3-4 uscite per rigenerarsi. Perché è a i loro rapporti che ti riferisci, giusto?


No io credo che parli dei loro


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No io credo che parli dei loro


Ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma spero mi risponda che invece parlava di quelli con l'africano.

Perché se vieni qui e dici che ti preoccupi delle esperienze fuori porta di tua moglie e non del fatto che in 17 anni, in pratica, non ci sono stati rapporti con lei, allora devi porre ben altre domande.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità.
> 
> Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media


Vedo che non ti sei offeso della mia risata. Me ne scuso ma qui c'è una polemica sulla tua città e pensavo a un fake.
Su cosa sia basata la relazione tra te e la tua donna dovresti saperlo tu. Mi sembra di aver capito che non siete sposati, non avete figli e lei è economicamente indipendente.
Se per tutti questi anni è stata con te con un sesso davvero insignificante (3 volte all'anno quando va bene nessuno lo può considerare né soddisfacente né un modalità di comunicazione) vuol dire che con te trovava qualcosa di importante per lei.
Il fatto che abbia accettato una relazione da quasi-amici per tanti anni mi fa pensare che abbia scoperto ora come il sesso possa essere importante per lei e sarà confusa e in difficoltà a parlarti di qualcosa che forse capisce poco anche lei. 
Non capisco perché a te sconvolga che lei viva con un altro qualcosa che tra voi in pratica non c'è mai stato. Nel precedente matrimonio il sesso che importanza aveva?
Tu sei colpito dai messaggi che parlano di sentimento. Ma come pensi che una donna possa scoprire il sesso coinvolgente e non provare emozioni e sentimenti?


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che Tobia, accanto al nome della località ha scritto Vicenza.
> :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti!


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che Tobia, accanto al nome della località ha scritto Vicenza.
> :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici che devo avvisare Oscuro?


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dici che devo avvisare Oscuro?



Immediatamente.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dici che devo avvisare Oscuro?


Lo noterà.


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo noterà.



meglio mandargli un mp...
non si sa mai.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> meglio mandargli un mp...
> non si sa mai.



Cosi poi vuole le foto!


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità.
> 
> Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media


Insomma tua moglie ha scoperto che esistono uomini cui tira 3-4 volte al giorno e la novità è di suo gusto.

e tu stai ancora a chiederti della prestanza fisica e del belino dei tipi. E pure ti scusi perchè le chiedi spiegazioni?     Ma prenderti a testate è farti un complimento


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma tua moglie ha scoperto che esistono uomini cui tira 3-4 volte al giorno e la novità è di suo gusto.
> 
> e tu stai ancora a chiederti della prestanza fisica del belino dei tipi.    Ma prenderti a testate è farti un complimento



Al giorno?

A quell'età non c'è sosta che duri più di 5 minuti.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Al giorno?
> 
> A quell'età non c'è sosta che duri più di 5 minuti.


Ma anche più avanti......infatti quello che ha un problema qui è proprio Tobia.   solo che secondo me ce l'ha nella testa che sta sul collo,non in quella nei pantaloni


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità.
> 
> Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media


Scusa Tobia detto lo scrutatore di culi del cambia colore dell anello di carne, tre quattro volte alla anno rapporti sessuali tu e lei?


T giuro che sto facendo fatica a non credere che tu sia un fake...


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Tobia detto lo scrutatore di culi del cambia colore dell anello di carne, tre quattro volte alla anno rapporti sessuali tu e lei?
> 
> 
> T giuro che sto facendo fatica a non credere che tu sia un fake...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Tobia detto lo scrutatore di culi del cambia colore dell anello di carne, tre quattro volte alla anno rapporti sessuali tu e lei?
> 
> 
> T giuro che sto facendo fatica a non credere che tu sia un fake...


Quello é Valerio...tu e disincantata li confondete


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello é Valerio...tu e disincantata li confondete


:mrgreen: Però si potrebbe suggerire a Tobia di dare un'occhiata all'ano.

Oh scusate eh, si scherza soltanto.


----------



## erab (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello é Valerio...tu e disincantata li confondete


e poi dicono che le canne non fanno male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :canna:


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Viste le foto, devo dire che fisicamente i due beach boy erano meno prestanti di me, soprattutto l'amante. Dalle foto sembra tutt'altro che prestante: è più mingherlino di me. Per esempio, se io sono 180x80kg lui sarà 170x70... quindi escludo il discorso della fisicità.
> 
> Penso sia giusto e corretto ricordare e precisare che in 17 anni di rapporto le attenzioni e soprattutto i rapporti sessuali sono stati circa 3/4 all'anno di media



...ma tu non consideri
 la "legge della compensazione".

lo sanno pure i gatti che il piccoletto...

al momento,
ti tira fuori la.... slerpa!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma tu non consideri
> la "legge della compensazione".
> 
> lo sanno pure i gatti che il piccoletto...
> ...



1,70 x 70 kg non lo definirei piccoletto, sui proverbi non sempre sono veri.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello é Valerio...tu e disincantata li confondete


non ce la posso fare.
Disi, andiamo in cerca di uomini veri...


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.
> Disi, andiamo in cerca di uomini veri...



Io uno lo avrei, ma questi mi fanno venire il dubbio che mi controlli il colore e le rughe, non in faccia!


----------



## sienne (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io uno lo avrei, ma questi mi fanno venire il dubbio che mi controlli il colore e le rughe, non in faccia!


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.
> Disi, andiamo in cerca di uomini veri...



Ciao

a quando ...  

sienne


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a quando ...
> 
> sienne



Il più presto possibile!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma anche più avanti......infatti quello che ha un problema qui è proprio Tobia.   solo che secondo me ce l'ha nella testa che sta sul collo,non in quella nei pantaloni


 Certo che sei tremendo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Tobia detto lo scrutatore di culi del cambia colore dell anello di carne, tre quattro volte alla anno rapporti sessuali tu e lei?
> 
> 
> T giuro che sto facendo fatica a non credere che tu sia un fake...


Ma anche lui ???:singleeye: Ma non era Valerio lo scrutatore ? A lui al limite facciamogli fare il presidente dello scrutinio :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello é Valerio...tu e disincantata li confondete


Ah ecco mi stavo seriamente preoccupando e stavo decidendo se evitare assolutamente di mostrare il lato B a chicchessia vita natural durante


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io uno lo avrei, ma questi mi fanno venire il dubbio che mi controlli il colore e le rughe, non in faccia!


MA NFATTI :singleeye:


----------



## Tobia (2 Marzo 2014)

Ok... forse ho un po' esagerato con gli anni. Diciamo che la media di 3-4 rapporti all'anno è per lo più una realtà degli ultimi 10 anni. Comunque è la prima volta che mi confronto con persone estranee, e questo è utilissimo per quanto riguarda la visione reale del problema. Diciamo che da quel punto di vista, mi merito in pieno tutte le vostre cazzuolate. 

In ogni caso, è stato davvero molto utile e terapeutico l'aver trovato questo forum. In questo caso dei perfetti estranei sono stati di gran lunga più utili rispetto a tanti amici in carne e ossa.


p.s. ma...cos'è questa storia del fatto che sono di Vicenza?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ok... forse ho un po' esagerato con gli anni. Diciamo che la media di 3-4 rapporti all'anno è per lo più una realtà degli ultimi 10 anni. Comunque è la prima volta che mi confronto con persone estranee, e questo è utilissimo per quanto riguarda la visione reale del problema. Diciamo che da quel punto di vista, mi merito in pieno tutte le vostre cazzuolate.
> 
> In ogni caso, è stato davvero molto utile e terapeutico l'aver trovato questo forum. In questo caso dei perfetti estranei sono stati di gran lunga più utili rispetto a tanti amici in carne e ossa.
> 
> ...




Lascia stare Vicenza, è la città di un utente che spesso bisticcia con un altro, e la sua città entra nella bega. 


Guarda, 3/4 volte l'anno lo trovo... intollerabile. Non è una vita sessuale. Almeno per me.

mi spiace dirtelo, quando ho letto le reazioni della tua compagna subito ho pensato "che stronza", ma temo che chi non condivide con la compagna il sesso, e -sembra- per paturnie,  e in più si trova nella situazione -immagino condivisa e con ottimi motivi- di essere economicamente dipendente da lei... "non si può permettere" di essere tradito.

Nel senso... ohi, o accetti, o via.
L'atteggiamento di lei sembra non solo insofferente, ma pure rabbioso. Come se lei ritenesse che quello che ha fatto sia il minimo, data la situazione.

Io la situazione non la conosco, ma se mi dovessi basare solo su quanto letto -ma considera che io non sono una grande estimatrice della fedeltà- direi che ha i suoi buoni motivi, per pensarlo.

E che o te ne vai, o accetti, perchè di farle sentire "pentimento" non se ne parla.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lascia stare Vicenza, è la città di un utente che spesso bisticcia con un altro, e la sua città entra nella bega.
> 
> 
> Guarda, 3/4 volte l'anno lo trovo... intollerabile. Non è una vita sessuale. Almeno per me.
> ...


Vicenza c'entra perchè ci sta il Kristal
considerato unanimemente uno dei più bei club privè d'Europa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

non sono più abituato ai forum e mi sono reso conto che durante la discussione ho saltato senza accorgermene alcune domande fatte da alcuni utenti. Scusatemi, non ho voluto glissare, ma le tante risposte così consecutive mi hanno mandato in confusione. 

Qualcuno ha chiesto come fosse la vita sessuale tra la mia compagna e il suo ex marito, non saprei con esattezza, ma credo 2/3 volte... a settimana come minimo. 

Inoltre, posso anche confermare che non ho tendenze gay. Ammetto di averlo pensato, vista la mia situazione, mi sono anche messo alla prova e straconfermo che non sono nemmeno lontanamente attratto dagli uomini. 

Sarà strano, assurdo e quello che volete, ma aver parlato del mio problema in questo forum, le vostre risposte ecc... sono state estremamente utili.

p.s. siccome a me piace condividere tutto con la persona che amo, ho fatto leggere la discussione anche alla mia compagna e sto cercando di convincerla ad iscriversi e partecipare alla discussione.


----------



## erab (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non sono più abituato ai forum e mi sono reso conto che durante la discussione ho saltato senza accorgermene alcune domande fatte da alcuni utenti. Scusatemi, non ho voluto glissare, ma le tante risposte così consecutive mi hanno mandato in confusione.
> 
> Qualcuno ha chiesto come fosse la vita sessuale tra la mia compagna e il suo ex marito, non saprei con esattezza, ma credo 2/3 volte... a settimana come minimo.
> 
> ...


Due dubbi:

1) la frequenza dei rapporti è cambiata nel tempo o sei sempre stato così "freddino"
2) dopo la scoperta è cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Caro Tobia, innanzitutto mi dispiace molto per quello che stai vivendo. Per ora non entro nel merito delle tue 'responsabilità' sul tradimento di lei perché, come hai detto tu, il primo scoglio da affrontare è il dolore che senti adesso per essere stato tradito.

Soffrire, arrabbiarsi, anche mandarla a quel paese sono tutti passi necessari, perché ti aiutano a buttare fuori la rabbia del tradimento che (chi l'ha vissuto lo sa bene) a volte è incontenibile.

Lei oggi, in modo egoistico, ti sta costringendo a tenere sotto pressione emozioni che invece dovresti liberare. E questo non va bene.
Non va bene quello che scrivi e che ho nerettato: lei deve darti la possibilità di farle domande, di chiedere, di soffrire alle sue risposte, di arrabbiarti e prendertela con lei. Senza questo passaggio, vedo difficile per te riuscire ad affrontare lo step successivo e, cioè, capire le motivazioni del suo tradimento e, eventualmente, metterti in discussione.

Se lei non capisce questo, temo sarà dura.

Il mio consiglio è di prenderti il tuo spazio, di esercitare il tuo diritto di esprimere le emozioni che ti fanno stare male. Anche a costo di cercare lo scontro con lei. E' sempre meglio che soffocarsi e tenersi tutto dentro.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Sei noioso ed estenuante,con lei.
Lasciala tornare a Zanzibar a prendere cazzi a destra e a manca,senza assillarla con 'sta storia del tradimento.
Tanto prima o poi lei torna da te.
Non ti lascera' mai.
Lo sai,vero?


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Due dubbi:
> 
> 1) la frequenza dei rapporti è cambiata nel tempo o sei sempre stato così "freddino"
> 2) dopo la scoperta è cambiato qualcosa?



più o meno sono sempre stato un po' freddino... dopo la scoperta, incazzatura a parte, ho cercato di capire e mi rendo conto che le 2/3 trombate all'anno devono diventare 2/3  alla settimana. Credo sia l'unico antidoto per tenere lontani i piselli abbronzati. Sperando però che il detto "if you try black you'll never come back" sia solo un luogo comune


----------



## Eretteo (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> 2/3 trombate all'anno


Un ritmo forsennato...


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei noioso ed estenuante,con lei.
> Lasciala tornare a Zanzibar a prendere cazzi a destra e a manca,senza assillarla con 'sta storia del tradimento.
> Tanto prima o poi lei torna da te.
> Non ti lascera' mai.
> Lo sai,vero?



in mezzo a tantissime risposte sensate e intelligenti (la maggior parte) e giusto che trovi spazio anche una risposta stupida e inutile come questa


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non sono più abituato ai forum e mi sono reso conto che durante la discussione ho saltato senza accorgermene alcune domande fatte da alcuni utenti. Scusatemi, non ho voluto glissare, ma le tante risposte così consecutive mi hanno mandato in confusione.
> 
> Qualcuno ha chiesto come fosse la vita sessuale tra la mia compagna e il suo ex marito, non saprei con esattezza, ma credo 2/3 volte... a settimana come minimo.
> 
> ...


Ecco bravo,facci sapere quando riesci a convincerla,chè vado a preparare il popcorn per tutti


----------



## Eretteo (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> in mezzo a tantissime risposte sensate e intelligenti (la maggior parte) e giusto che trovi spazio anche una risposta stupida e inutile come questa


Perche' l'hai letta senza capirla.
Ma io ti perdono.


----------



## erab (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> più o meno sono sempre stato un po' freddino... dopo la scoperta, incazzatura a parte, ho cercato di capire e mi rendo conto che le 2/3 trombate all'anno devono diventare 2/3  alla settimana. Credo sia l'unico antidoto per tenere lontani i piselli abbronzati. Sperando però che il detto "if you try black you'll never come back" sia solo un luogo comune


Scusa ma se non hai voglia di farlo che senso ha?
Il problema da sviscerare è più profondo, perché non sei attratto da lei?


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> *Scusa ma se non hai voglia di farlo che senso ha?*
> Il problema da sviscerare è più profondo, perché non sei attratto da lei?


Ha senso perché per lui è solo un 'modo' per tenerla con sé.

La reazione brusca di lei che chiude ogni confronto sul tradimento, il desiderio di lui di stare insieme a tutti i costi, anche a rischio di trovare una soluzione che sembra più una 'pezza' che altro, mi danno l'idea di un rapporto privo di equilibrio, che sarebbe da rivoltare come un calzino.

Ma mi pare che né lei né lui siano sulla strada giusta in questo momento.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Tobia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho proprio bisogno di un confessionale, sento una grande necessità di confessarmi con sconosciuti, anche perché con gli amici me ne vergognerei tremendamente, e anche per questo sto affrontando questa cosa completamente da solo.
> 
> 
> Ebbene ho scoperto settimana scorsa che la mia compagna, conosciuta 17 anni fa in un momento in cui lei stava uscendo da un matrimonio andato male e durato circa 10 anni, ha avuto una relazione di 8 mesi con un ragazzo di Zanzibar, 28 anni più giovane di lei.
> ...


Ma che cazzo!Porca puttana di una eva ma di lunedì mi devo incazzare?di già?tobia,lei,vuole,lei deve,lei non vuole....ma che cazzo combini pure tu?ma questa stronza invece di scusarsi e di chiedere perdono detta pure regole?non vuole che si parli di questo di quello?ma scherziamo?giocava a fare l'amante?NOOOO giocava a prendere cazzi a spruzzo bello mio,intercity di carne fresca,bel gioco del cazzo.Tu scopri che a ciappato cazzi a manetta,ha visto più spruzzi lei che il pontile di genova,e lei si incazza pure?reagisce male?tobia ma che cazzo fai?ma questa andava a zanzibar a farsi fare un culo come un secchiello e tu che fai?vuoi superare?che cazzo vuoi superare?cosa?Senti nnon voglio perdere tempo con te che sei bello che andato....fammi scrivere dalla tua lei che faccio prima...gli deve scrivere due cosette.Che cazzo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia la to dona non te la da mia.
Tento vien catarme.
Sabo nemo in un posto che ho stanato.
Vi sarà una grande festa.

Ma tasi con tuti, eh
Me racomando....

E credame se ciava come porsei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sabo festa della dona
nantri nemo alla festa della mona.

No...tranqui
Teroni non ghe xè...
Ostia qualche albanese si però...

Sai portano loro la materia....culinaria....


----------



## erab (3 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ha senso perché per lui è solo un 'modo' per tenerla con sé.
> 
> La reazione brusca di lei che chiude ogni confronto sul tradimento, il desiderio di lui di stare insieme a tutti i costi, anche a rischio di trovare una soluzione che sembra più una 'pezza' che altro, mi danno l'idea di un rapporto privo di equilibrio, che sarebbe da rivoltare come un calzino.
> 
> Ma mi pare che né lei né lui siano sulla strada giusta in questo momento.


Era quello che volevo dicesse lui.
Il fatto che sia andata a cercare altri, fra l'altro in una situazione che palesemente non avrebbe
portato a nulla di alternativo alla sua relazione attuale, fa riflettere.
Ma fa riflettere ancora di più l' assenza di attrazione verso questa donna da parte del marito.


----------



## Homer (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo!Porca puttana di una eva ma di lunedì mi devo incazzare?di già?tobia,lei,vuole,lei deve,lei non vuole....ma che cazzo combini pure tu?ma questa stronza invece di scusarsi e di chiedere perdono detta pure regole?non vuole che si parli di questo di quello?ma scherziamo?giocava a fare l'amante?NOOOO giocava a prendere cazzi a spruzzo bello mio,intercity di carne fresca,bel gioco del cazzo.Tu scopri che a ciappato cazzi a manetta,ha visto più spruzzi lei che il pontile di genova,e lei si incazza pure?reagisce male?tobia ma che cazzo fai?ma questa andava a zanzibar a farsi fare un culo come un secchiello e tu che fai?vuoi superare?che cazzo vuoi superare?cosa?Senti nnon voglio perdere tempo con te che sei bello che andato....fammi scrivere dalla tua lei che faccio prima...gli deve scrivere due cosette.Che cazzo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo!Porca puttana di una eva ma di lunedì mi devo incazzare?di già?tobia,lei,vuole,lei deve,lei non vuole....ma che cazzo combini pure tu?ma questa stronza invece di scusarsi e di chiedere perdono detta pure regole?non vuole che si parli di questo di quello?ma scherziamo?giocava a fare l'amante?NOOOO giocava a prendere cazzi a spruzzo bello mio,intercity di carne fresca,bel gioco del cazzo.Tu scopri che a ciappato cazzi a manetta,ha visto più spruzzi lei che il pontile di genova,e lei si incazza pure?reagisce male?tobia ma che cazzo fai?ma questa andava a zanzibar a farsi fare un culo come un secchiello e tu che fai?vuoi superare?che cazzo vuoi superare?cosa?Senti nnon voglio perdere tempo con te che sei bello che andato....fammi scrivere dalla tua lei che faccio prima...gli deve scrivere due cosette.Che cazzo


Intercity di carne fresca...vedo se riesco a darti un verde va', per la risata che mi hai fatto fare


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

*Tranquillo esimio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo!Porca puttana di una eva ma di lunedì mi devo incazzare?di già?tobia,lei,vuole,lei deve,lei non vuole....ma che cazzo combini pure tu?ma questa stronza invece di scusarsi e di chiedere perdono detta pure regole?non vuole che si parli di questo di quello?ma scherziamo?giocava a fare l'amante?NOOOO giocava a prendere cazzi a spruzzo bello mio,intercity di carne fresca,bel gioco del cazzo.Tu scopri che a ciappato cazzi a manetta,ha visto più spruzzi lei che il pontile di genova,e lei si incazza pure?reagisce male?tobia ma che cazzo fai?ma questa andava a zanzibar a farsi fare un culo come un secchiello e tu che fai?vuoi superare?che cazzo vuoi superare?cosa?Senti nnon voglio perdere tempo con te che sei bello che andato....fammi scrivere dalla tua lei che faccio prima...gli deve scrivere due cosette.Che cazzo


Tobia ha promesso che fa iscrivere qui la sua donna....


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> Tobia ha promesso che fa iscrivere qui la sua donna....


Oggi ho il veleno...oggi finisce male:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Povero Tobia.
> 
> minchia non so nemmeno cosa dirgli.


a me è venuta in mente solo una cosa: Tobia... fatti subito le analisi. DI CORSA. Poi del resto se ne parla... dopo.


----------



## erab (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è venuta in mente solo una cosa: Tobia... fatti subito le analisi. DI CORSA. Poi del resto se ne parla... dopo.


Scusa ma devo essermi perso qualcosa, con questo tizio lei aveva rapporti non protetti?


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma devo essermi perso qualcosa, con questo tizio lei aveva rapporti non protetti?


diciamo che la Tanzania non è famosa nel mondo per la campagna di prevenzione contro HIV e malattie veneree e visto che la moglie di Tobia non vuole neppure accennare al discorso dei toy boys,meglio che Tobia nel dubbio si controlli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma devo essermi perso qualcosa, con questo tizio lei aveva rapporti non protetti?


Non ti sei perso niente... quei ragazzi sono prostituti, gigolò low-cost.  Campano di turismo sessuale. Io le analisi le farei.


----------



## erab (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti sei perso niente... quei ragazzi sono prostituti, gigolò low-cost.  Campano di turismo sessuale. Io le analisi le farei.


Sono confuso....
Non so perché ma davo per assodato che lai avesse avuto almeno l' intelligenza di usare il preservativo.
Se non è così le analisi sono assolutamente da fare ma mentre si aspettano gli esiti lei si trova un posto 
dove stare, col cavolo che metti in casa dopo aver messo a rischio la mia vita! torni solo col certificato in mano!


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti sei perso niente... quei ragazzi sono prostituti, gigolò low-cost.  Campano di turismo sessuale. Io le analisi le farei.



Zanzibar= Tanzania ?
OK ci siamo.
giusto per riprendere la bussola in questo accavallamento di post.

Il profilattico, santi numi !


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Sono confuso....
> Non so perché ma davo per assodato che lai avesse avuto almeno l' intelligenza di usare il preservativo.
> Se non è così le analisi sono assolutamente da fare ma mentre si aspettano gli esiti lei si trova un posto
> dove stare, col cavolo che metti in casa dopo averg messo a rischio la mia vita! torni solo col certificato in mano!


Ma pure io davo per assodato che avesse usato un preservativo
Minchia dite di no?
Che poi non è questione di posti, mica si demanda agli altri la propri protezione.
Io almeno.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Sono confuso....
> Non so perché ma davo per assodato che lai avesse avuto almeno l' intelligenza di usare il preservativo.
> Se non è così le analisi sono assolutamente da fare ma mentre si aspettano gli esiti lei si trova un posto
> dove stare, col cavolo che metti in casa dopo aver messo a rischio la mia vita! torni solo col certificato in mano!


OT, hai visto chi e' tornato?
anzi, son tornati in due, ma uno dei due non si vedeva da anniiiii.....
vabbe te lo dico....Hulk Holgan.......
e vabbe, undertaker contro brock lesnar.....penso sia il suo ultimo wrestler mania....ormai faceva un incontro l anno....
sara' arrivato pure lui alla fine......

vabbe, volevo condividere con qualcuno queste news....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Sono confuso....
> Non so perché ma davo per assodato che lai avesse avuto almeno l' intelligenza di usare il preservativo.
> Se non è così le analisi sono assolutamente da fare ma mentre si aspettano gli esiti lei si trova un posto
> dove stare, col cavolo che metti in casa dopo aver messo a rischio la mia vita! torni solo col certificato in mano!


Non c'è solo l'HIV. E in quei paesi non hanno la nostra situazione di diffusione delle malattie. C'è anche la tbc, per dire, che prendi con la saliva. Chi si prostituisce è sempre maggiormente esposto.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

*io non so*

se e' cosi in tutta l isola, comunque questi gigolo' low cost, non fanno tutto da soli....
cioe', mia mamma e mia  sorella mi han detto che sono le donne turiste che li "provocano" anche perche nei villaggi loro non possono entrare....vengono picchiatio dai masai col bastone enorme....ho le foto!!


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2014)

c'è uno di la che ha fatto una domanda strana


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è uno di la che ha fatto una domanda strana


chi e dove,sorellina?


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è venuta in mente solo una cosa: Tobia... fatti subito le analisi. DI CORSA. Poi del resto se ne parla... dopo.



Dunque...

un conto è il discorso della relazione e tutto il contorno di cui si è ampiamente discusso, un altro invece è perdersi nei luoghi comuni. Intanto, ma era quasi scontato, assicuro che le precauzioni le ha prese eccome. 

Il discorso dei "prostituti" non rispecchia la realtà: la maggior parte dei beach boys campano con le escursioni (molti di loro lavorano proprio nei villaggi), campano/lavorano col turista in generale, al di là del sesso. Ne più ne meno dei bagnini o animatori nostrani, quelli che trombano le svedesi e magari poi ci scappa anche il regalino. Come li chiamate questi, bagnini, animatori o prostituti? E quando le svedesi tornano al loro paese cosa dovrebbero scrivere nei forum: nei centri balneari italiani è pieno di prostituti finti bagnini e finti animatori che campano sulle spalle delle turiste? Cerchiamo di rimanere coerenti


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se e' cosi in tutta l isola, comunque questi gigolo' low cost, non fanno tutto da soli....
> cioe', mia mamma e mia  sorella mi han detto che sono le donne turiste che li "provocano" anche perche nei villaggi loro non possono entrare....vengono picchiatio dai masai col bastone enorme....ho le foto!!


ma quante ne sanno mammina e zietta tua...nun ce se crede....


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Dunque...
> 
> un conto è il discorso della relazione e tutto il contorno di cui si è ampiamente discusso, un altro invece è perdersi nei luoghi comuni. Intanto, ma era quasi scontato, assicuro che le precauzioni le ha prese eccome.
> 
> Il discorso dei "prostituti" non rispecchia la realtà: la maggior parte dei beach boys campano con le escursioni (molti di loro lavorano proprio nei villaggi), campano/lavorano col turista in generale, al di là del sesso. Ne più ne meno dei bagnini o animatori nostrani, quelli che trombano le svedesi e magari poi ci scappa anche il regalino. Come li chiamate questi, bagnini, animatori o prostituti? E quando le svedesi tornano al loro paese cosa dovrebbero scrivere nei forum: nei centri balneari italiani è pieno di prostituti finti bagnini e finti animatori che campano sulle spalle delle turiste? Cerchiamo di rimanere coerenti


vabbeh,almeno se 6 certo di questo,buon per te.

allora,s'iscrive tua moglie a tradinet?


----------



## zanna (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Dunque...
> 
> un conto è il discorso della relazione e tutto il contorno di cui si è ampiamente discusso, un altro invece è perdersi nei luoghi comuni. Intanto, ma era quasi scontato, *assicuro che le precauzioni le ha prese eccome*.
> 
> Il discorso dei "prostituti" non rispecchia la realtà: la maggior parte dei beach boys campano con le escursioni (molti di loro lavorano proprio nei villaggi), campano/lavorano col turista in generale, al di là del sesso. Ne più ne meno dei bagnini o animatori nostrani, quelli che trombano le svedesi e magari poi ci scappa anche il regalino. Come li chiamate questi, bagnini, animatori o prostituti? E quando le svedesi tornano al loro paese cosa dovrebbero scrivere nei forum: nei centri balneari italiani è pieno di prostituti finti bagnini e finti animatori che campano sulle spalle delle turiste? *Cerchiamo di rimanere coerenti*


Per il primo neretto te certamente potresti mettere la manina nel fuoco ... vero?
Per il secondo neretto direi nu ... cerchiamo di rimanere prudenti!!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quante ne sanno mammina e zietta tua...nun ce se crede....


ma quale zia, mia sorella.....17enne......ohhh...che vuoi insinuare vecchio porcio???


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> Dunque...
> 
> un conto è il discorso della relazione e tutto il contorno di cui si è ampiamente discusso, un altro invece è perdersi nei luoghi comuni. Intanto, ma era quasi scontato, assicuro che le precauzioni le ha prese eccome.
> 
> Il discorso dei "prostituti" non rispecchia la realtà: la maggior parte dei beach boys campano con le escursioni (molti di loro lavorano proprio nei villaggi), campano/lavorano col turista in generale, al di là del sesso. Ne più ne meno dei bagnini o animatori nostrani, quelli che trombano le svedesi e magari poi ci scappa anche il regalino. Come li chiamate questi, bagnini, animatori o prostituti? E quando le svedesi tornano al loro paese cosa dovrebbero scrivere nei forum: nei centri balneari italiani è pieno di prostituti finti bagnini e finti animatori che campano sulle spalle delle turiste? Cerchiamo di rimanere coerenti


Sei di Vicenza?allora è tutto chiaro.Chiedo scusa.Il comportamento di tua moglie è normalissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale zia, mia sorella.....17enne......ohhh...che vuoi insinuare vecchio porcio???


vabbe' ero a zietta tua dell'altro giorno perche' nun so' manco pedofilo...

certo che siete precoci a casina tua...
che devo insinua'?...io dico proprio se e' il caso...:rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> cerchiamo di rimanere prudenti!!



la prudenza non è mai troppa :nuke:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' ero a zietta tua dell'altro giorno perche' nun so' manco pedofilo...
> 
> certo che siete precoci a casina tua...
> che devo insinua'?...io dico proprio se e' il caso...:rotfl:


ma che precoci...io ho perso il fiore a 18 anni.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che precoci...io ho perso il fiore a 18 anni.


non mi riferivo a quello ma al sapere con dovizia di particolari a 17 anni come esercitano i gigolo' negher da quelle parti...:mrgreen:

cmq chemmifrega, nun so' mica vostro padre...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non mi riferivo a quello ma al sapere con dovizia di particolari a 17 anni come esercitano i gigolo' negher da quelle parti...:mrgreen:
> 
> cmq chemmifrega, nun so' mica vostro padre...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


vabbe ma che c entra scusa....nel viollaggio ci stava il masai innamorato di mia sorella che la proteggeva.....e raccontava a mia mamma e a lei di cosa succedeva nel villaggio e del perche quando si avvicinavano quelli i masai si raggruppavano tutti col bastone in mano pronti a darlielo sul setto nasale...
mamma mia che malpensante....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe ma che c entra scusa....nel viollaggio ci stava il masai innamorato di mia sorella che la proteggeva.....e raccontava a mia mamma e a lei di cosa succedeva nel villaggio e del perche quando si avvicinavano quelli i masai si raggruppavano tutti col bastone in mano pronti a darlielo sul setto nasale...
> mamma mia che malpensante....


se se...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Dunque...
> 
> un conto è il discorso della relazione e tutto il contorno di cui si è ampiamente discusso, un altro invece è perdersi nei luoghi comuni. Intanto, ma era quasi scontato, assicuro che le precauzioni le ha prese eccome.
> 
> Il discorso dei "prostituti" non rispecchia la realtà: la maggior parte dei beach boys campano con le escursioni (molti di loro lavorano proprio nei villaggi), campano/lavorano col turista in generale, al di là del sesso. Ne più ne meno dei bagnini o animatori nostrani, quelli che trombano le svedesi e magari poi ci scappa anche il regalino. Come li chiamate questi, bagnini, animatori o prostituti? E quando le svedesi tornano al loro paese cosa dovrebbero scrivere nei forum: nei centri balneari italiani è pieno di prostituti finti bagnini e finti animatori che campano sulle spalle delle turiste? Cerchiamo di rimanere coerenti


Cerca di stare sul pezzo tu: tua moglie ha fatto turismo sessuale in un paese per il cui ingresso dalle ONG viene consigliata la vaccinazione per la febbre gialla, dove l'epatite A,B,C è diffusissima, in cui le trasfusioni di sangue non sono certificate sicure perchè i donatori sono, tutti, potenzialmente portatori di malattie.
Tra le quali il colera ed il tetano, ma sono pinzellacchere.
Non mi risulta che a Rimini la situazione sanitaria sia la stessa.
Comunque la pellaccia, UNA ET SOLA, è la tua.
Ave atque vale(at salut, come si dice a Rimini)


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cerca di stare sul pezzo tu: tua moglie ha fatto turismo sessuale in un paese per il cui ingresso dalle ONG viene consigliata la vaccinazione per la febbre gialla, dove l'epatite A,B,C è diffusissima, in cui le trasfusioni di sangue non sono certificate sicure perchè i donatori sono, tutti, potenzialmente portatori di malattie.
> Tra le quali il colera ed il tetano, ma sono pinzellacchere.
> Non mi risulta che a Rimini la situazione sanitaria sia la stessa.
> Comunque la pellaccia, UNA ET SOLA, è la tua.
> Ave atque vale(at salut, come si dice a Rimini)


ma ancora co' sto discorso delle malattie?...ormai i danni irreversibili ce stanno...

er resto e' er meno...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Dunque...
> 
> un conto è il discorso della relazione e tutto il contorno di cui si è ampiamente discusso, un altro invece è perdersi nei luoghi comuni. Intanto, ma era quasi scontato, assicuro che le precauzioni le ha prese eccome.
> 
> Il discorso dei "prostituti" non rispecchia la realtà: la maggior parte dei beach boys campano con le escursioni (molti di loro lavorano proprio nei villaggi), campano/lavorano col turista in generale, al di là del sesso. Ne più ne meno dei bagnini o animatori nostrani, quelli che trombano le svedesi e magari poi ci scappa anche il regalino. Come li chiamate questi, bagnini, animatori o prostituti? E quando le svedesi tornano al loro paese cosa dovrebbero scrivere nei forum: nei centri balneari italiani è pieno di prostituti finti bagnini e finti animatori che campano sulle spalle delle turiste? Cerchiamo di rimanere coerenti


La cosa non è proprio così. In certi posti trattasi di vero turismo sessuale nel senso più bieco del termine.

Per un periodo in rete girava un video di questo villaggio turistico in jamaica in cui si vedevano queste signore a bordo piscina che facevano la fila per dare un paio di slappate al pannocchione di turno.......
Dai un occhiata alle recensioni dei villaggi Hedonism in jamaica e ti rendi conto. E in quel caso stiamo parlando del non plus ultra, di villaggi in cui per entrare si paga anche molto e quindi anche abbastanza....selezionati......figurate in Tanzania.


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cosa non è proprio così. In certi posti trattasi di vero turismo sessuale nel senso più bieco del termine.
> 
> Per un periodo in rete girava un video di questo villaggio turistico in jamaica in cui si vedevano queste signore a bordo piscina che facevano la fila per dare un paio di slappate al pannocchione di turno.......
> Dai un occhiata alle recensioni dei villaggi Hedonism in jamaica e ti rendi conto. E in quel caso stiamo parlando del non plus ultra, di villaggi in cui per entrare si paga anche molto e quindi anche abbastanza....selezionati......figurate in Tanzania.



conosco l'hedonism, non direttamente, da parecchi anni. Funziona esattamente sullo stesso principio dei nostri club privè. All'hedonism non è solo una questione del bamboo nero ma anche di pannocchioni bianchi: appunto, un privè all inclusive.


----------



## Tobia (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cerca di stare sul pezzo tu: tua moglie ha fatto turismo sessuale



non è esatto... il turismo sessuale è quando vai apposta in quei posti con l'intenzione di fare sesso. Lei non è partita da qui per andare a fare sesso: quello è arrivato dopo e quasi per caso. A parte la trombata extra avvenuta durante la stessa vacanza, dopo quella poi c'è stato il suo amante e ha sempre avuto quello.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non è esatto... il turismo sessuale è quando vai apposta in quei posti con l'intenzione di fare sesso. Lei non è partita da qui per andare a fare sesso: quello è arrivato dopo e quasi per caso. A parte la trombata extra avvenuta durante la stessa vacanza, dopo quella poi c'è stato il suo amante e ha sempre avuto quello.


mi rispieghi cortesemente cosa ti fa soffrire di sta faccenda?  e ora,tua moglie è in Italia o in Tanzania?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non è esatto... il turismo sessuale è quando vai apposta in quei posti con l'intenzione di fare sesso. Lei non è partita da qui per andare a fare sesso: quello è arrivato dopo e quasi per caso. A parte la trombata extra avvenuta durante la stessa vacanza, dopo quella poi c'è stato il suo amante e ha sempre avuto quello.


 turismo sessuale preterintenzionale, ok.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> turismo sessuale preterintenzionale, ok.


O scopata colposa.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> turismo sessuale preterintenzionale, ok.





Tubarao ha detto:


> O scopata colposa.



No, dai, la differenza con quello che ha fatto la compagna di tobia c'è.

Tobia ha detto che lei ha una amica a Zanzibar, andava sempre a trovarla. Il turismo sessuale è un'altra cosa.

Poi, ci si trova l'amante pure andando in viaggio di lavoro a Vigonovo, figuriamoci a trovare una amica a Zanzibar...
E per me, le due cose sono molto differenti... non credo tollererei un uomo che va a fare turismo sessuale. 

Tobia dice pure che non ci sono stati soldi o regalini di mezzo. Possiamo dubitarne quanto vogliamo, ma se le cose stanno così, NON si può parlare di turismo sessuale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, dai, la differenza con quello che ha fatto la compagna di tobia c'è.
> 
> Tobia ha detto che lei ha una amica a Zanzibar, andava sempre a trovarla. Il turismo sessuale è un'altra cosa.
> 
> ...


Okkei Nau.
Lasciamo stare il fatto che le dichiarazioni della moglie di Tobia, fatte al marito... andrebbero prese un filino con le pinze.
Il problema è un'altro.
Il problema è che in quel paese ci vanno tante, ma tante sciure a praticarlo, il turismo sessuale.
E probabilmente i due ragazzi che la signora ha incontrato... non erano alla prima esperienza.
Problema correlato è che per la loro cultura, il preservativo è sminuente la virilità, se possono NON lo usano.
Non è che stanno a morire a milioni di HIV e annessi per niente.
Oltre a questo aggiungerei che sempre in quei luoghi vi sono malattie trasmissibili per via aerea vieppiù diffuse.
Inoltre io ho consigliato solo di fare un paio di banali analisi, non di cospargersi il pipino di benzina e dargli fuoco.
Vi sono malattie che, prese per tempo, sono guaribili.
Se uno preferisce non pensarci perchè gli pare una roba vergognosa, la pelle è sua. 
Del resto... le malattie trasmissibili si trasmettono proprio così.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Okkei Nau.
> Lasciamo stare il fatto che le dichiarazioni della moglie di Tobia, fatte al marito... andrebbero prese un filino con le pinze.
> Il problema è un'altro.
> Il problema è che in quel paese ci vanno tante, ma tante sciure a praticarlo, il turismo sessuale.
> ...



No, no, su questo non ci piove!
Analisi senza dubbio, su questo non discutevo minimamente!

Dicevo solo che non possiamo dire che la signora andava a fare turismo sessuale.
Che abbia usato il preservativo, non ci metterei neppure una ciocchetta di capelli sul fuoco. 
Magari sì, ma appunto, la salute è la mia. Cioè di Tobia.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Tobia lassa perdere Zanzibar
nemo a magnare i bigoli a val sanzibio...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cerca di stare sul pezzo tu: tua moglie ha fatto turismo sessuale in un paese per il cui ingresso dalle ONG viene consigliata la vaccinazione per la febbre gialla, dove l'epatite A,B,C è diffusissima, in cui le trasfusioni di sangue non sono certificate sicure perchè i donatori sono, tutti, potenzialmente portatori di malattie.
> Tra le quali il colera ed il tetano, ma sono pinzellacchere.
> Non mi risulta che a Rimini la situazione sanitaria sia la stessa.
> Comunque la pellaccia, UNA ET SOLA, è la tua.
> Ave atque vale(at salut, come si dice a Rimini)


Ma anche se avesse avuto una storia con uno di Rimini io le analisi le farei.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche se avesse avuto una storia con uno di Rimini io le analisi le farei.


I bagnini di Riccione sono tutti certificati doc
chiedi a Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E di quella volta che lei gli disse
Caro per ogni sms di una donna che trovo sul tuo cellulare
un bagnino della riviera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche se avesse avuto una storia con uno di Rimini io le analisi le farei.




 :up:


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cerca di stare sul pezzo tu: tua moglie ha fatto turismo sessuale in un paese per il cui ingresso dalle ONG viene consigliata la vaccinazione per la febbre gialla, dove l'epatite A,B,C è diffusissima, in cui le trasfusioni di sangue non sono certificate sicure perchè i donatori sono, tutti, potenzialmente portatori di malattie.
> Tra le quali il colera ed il tetano, ma sono pinzellacchere.
> Non mi risulta che a Rimini la situazione sanitaria sia la stessa.
> *Comunque la pellaccia, UNA ET SOLA, è la tua. *:up::up:
> Ave atque vale(at salut, come si dice a Rimini)


premesso che la Sbric ha detto cose sacrosante,e che non conosciamo davvero l'entità del fenomeno,
visto che ginecologici e medici sono tenuti al segreto professionale (NON andranno mai a riferire
che una loro paziente ha una malattia venerea, come si chiamavano una volta), io trovo
assurdo che una donna provvista di intelligenza si metta su un volo intercontinentale per finire a Capo Verde non
per surfare in spiagge oceaniche, ma per altri "scopi".
Quando lo stesso risultato lo può ottenere, magari con la medesima disponibilità dimostrata con
i mandinghi (*), iscrivendosi a un social network di qualsiasi tipo onde conoscere la persona
più adeguata "alla bisogna".
Si corrono meno rischi, ovviamente con l'indimenticabile preservativo, e almeno "sai quello
che mangi". Invece si punta sempre all'esotico, che spesso rappresenta l'incognito.

Valorizziamo il prodotto "locale" ! :mexican:




(*) il famoso big bamboo


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> :up:


Fammi capire,ma stai pensando giustamente di finire la storia?che vuoi fare?


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire,ma stai pensando giustamente di finire la storia?che vuoi fare?



Non voglio finire la storia. Io le ho fatto mancare il sesso per anni (per un complesso mio, non per mancanza di attrazione nei suoi confronti), ed è finita che, digiuna oggi, digiuna domani, si è trovata in una situazione che ha favorito la storia col tipo di zanzibar. Nel tempo sono arrivato con l'assimilare questa condizione di digiuno come una cosa "normale"... evidentemente non era la stessa cosa per lei. Lasciarla per una sua reazione al digiuno perpetuo dovuto al mio complesso non mi sembra una mossa matura. L'unica cosa che posso fare adesso è solo quella di cercare di recuperare il rapporto facendo anche la mia parte di uomo. 

Mi chiedo (e mi rivolgo anche a tutte le signore del forum) quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione davanti ad un compagno che amate ma col quale, allo stesso tempo, avete 3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni, mentre voi siete sessualmente molto attive?


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio finire la storia. Io le ho fatto mancare il sesso per anni (per un complesso mio, non per mancanza di attrazione nei suoi confronti), ed è finita che, digiuna oggi, digiuna domani, si è trovata in una situazione che ha favorito la storia col tipo di zanzibar. Nel tempo sono arrivato con l'assimilare questa condizione di digiuno come una cosa "normale"... evidentemente non era la stessa cosa per lei. Lasciarla per una sua reazione al digiuno perpetuo dovuto al mio *complesso non mi sembra una mossa matura*. L'unica cosa che posso fare adesso è solo quella di cercare di recuperare il rapporto facendo anche la mia parte di uomo.
> 
> Mi chiedo (e mi rivolgo anche a tutte le signore del forum) quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione davanti ad un compagno che amate ma col quale, allo stesso tempo, avete 3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni, mentre voi siete sessualmente molto attive?


invece la sua reazione è stata proprio matura.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio finire la storia. Io le ho fatto mancare il sesso per anni (per un complesso mio, non per mancanza di attrazione nei suoi confronti), ed è finita che, digiuna oggi, digiuna domani, si è trovata in una situazione che ha favorito la storia col tipo di zanzibar. Nel tempo sono arrivato con l'assimilare questa condizione di digiuno come una cosa "normale"... evidentemente non era la stessa cosa per lei. Lasciarla per una sua reazione al digiuno perpetuo dovuto al mio complesso non mi sembra una mossa matura. L'unica cosa che posso fare adesso è solo quella di cercare di recuperare il rapporto facendo anche la mia parte di uomo.
> 
> Mi chiedo (e mi rivolgo anche a tutte le signore del forum) quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione davanti ad un compagno che amate ma col quale, allo stesso tempo, avete 3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni, mentre voi siete sessualmente molto attive?


Diciamo che è una situazione da affrontare dopo sei mesi. Se non si trova soluzione o ci si lascia o significa che non si considera il fatto fondamentale.
Io chiuderei.


----------



## erab (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio finire la storia. Io le ho fatto mancare il sesso per anni (per un complesso mio, non per mancanza di attrazione nei suoi confronti), ed è finita che, digiuna oggi, digiuna domani, si è trovata in una situazione che ha favorito la storia col tipo di zanzibar. Nel tempo sono arrivato con l'assimilare questa condizione di digiuno come una cosa "normale"... evidentemente non era la stessa cosa per lei. Lasciarla per una sua reazione al digiuno perpetuo dovuto al mio complesso non mi sembra una mossa matura. L'unica cosa che posso fare adesso è solo quella di cercare di recuperare il rapporto facendo anche la mia parte di uomo.
> 
> Mi chiedo (e mi rivolgo anche a tutte le signore del forum) quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione davanti ad un compagno che amate ma col quale, allo stesso tempo, avete 3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni, mentre voi siete sessualmente molto attive?


Toglimi una curiosità.
Seriamente, senza provocazioni.
Riesci a immaginarti come singolo e non come parte di una coppia?


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> invece la sua reazione è stata proprio matura.



non ho ancora capito una cosa, riguardo al vostro punto di vista: 

considerata la situazione tra noi nella sfera sessuale, in pratica, mi sono meritato le corna, ci stava anche la relazione con l'altro durata 8 mesi, oppure c'erano altri modi per risolvere la questione sesso tra noi. Voi avreste portato avanti la storia con l'amante oppure dopo la prima trombata extra avreste affrontato la questione col vostro partner?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito una cosa, riguardo al vostro punto di vista:
> 
> considerata la situazione tra noi nella sfera sessuale, in pratica, mi sono meritato le corna, ci stava anche la relazione con l'altro durata 8 mesi, oppure c'erano altri modi per risolvere la questione sesso tra noi. Voi avreste portato avanti la storia con l'amante oppure dopo la prima trombata extra avreste affrontato la questione col vostro partner?


Tobia!! 10 anni senza sesso!! L'amante è un aspetto insignificante.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito una cosa, riguardo al vostro punto di vista:
> 
> considerata la situazione tra noi nella sfera sessuale, in pratica, mi sono meritato le corna, ci stava anche la relazione con l'altro durata 8 mesi, oppure c'erano altri modi per risolvere la questione sesso tra noi. Voi avreste portato avanti la storia con l'amante oppure dopo la prima trombata extra avreste affrontato la questione col vostro partner?




io non sarei arrivata nemmeno alla prima trombata. 
per me i problemi si affrontano all'interno della coppia. troppo facile trovare il diversivo. 
poi aò se tu pensi di essertele meritate...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito una cosa, riguardo al vostro punto di vista:
> 
> considerata la situazione tra noi nella sfera sessuale, in pratica, mi sono meritato le corna, ci stava anche la relazione con l'altro durata 8 mesi, oppure c'erano altri modi per risolvere la questione sesso tra noi. Voi avreste portato avanti la storia con l'amante oppure dopo la prima trombata extra avreste affrontato la questione col vostro partner?



Anni fa in un rapporto malsano in cui -tra le altre cose- c'era una desolazione sessuale, ho reagito con il tradimento (avrei dovuto chiudere la storia e stop, ma era proprio brutta, non era solo il sesso che non andava).

Adesso ne parlerei. Cercherei di risolvere.

Se dopo tot lui non reagisce, e io ho altri motivi miei per pensare che restare merita, gli direi che va bene tutto però io certe cose me le prendo fuori. E se no, si chiude.

Ma io ci sono già passata per certi meccanismi.
Decidere di tradire senza mettere sul tavolo l'aut aut è piuttosto comune. Non globale, c'è chi non prenderebbe in considerazione di tradire e restare, ma restare, tradire e non dire, lo fanno in tante/i.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

ah e non si affrontano dopo 10 anni... ma dopo 10 minuti


----------



## erab (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito una cosa, riguardo al vostro punto di vista:
> 
> considerata la situazione tra noi nella sfera sessuale, in pratica, mi sono meritato le corna, ci stava anche la relazione con l'altro durata 8 mesi, oppure c'erano altri modi per risolvere la questione sesso tra noi. Voi avreste portato avanti la storia con l'amante oppure dopo la prima trombata extra avreste affrontato la questione col vostro partner?


Smettila di pensare al sesso!
Sei ossessionato da questo punto!
Lei ti ha trattato come una merda, tu ti assumi le sue colpe pur di non perderla, non è il sesso il problema!!!
Il problema è che tu hai una moglie che non ti eccita
Il problema è che lei ha un marito che non rispetta
Il problema è che non state gestendo in nessun modo la situazione


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Toglimi una curiosità.
> Seriamente, senza provocazioni.
> Riesci a immaginarti come singolo e non come parte di una coppia?



Non vedo provocazioni, anzi, la trovo piuttosto sensata come domanda.


Comunque la risposta è si: riesco benissimo a immaginarmi come singolo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ah e non si affrontano dopo 10 anni... ma dopo 10 minuti


Io ho dato tempo 6 mesi, un anno. Oltre è incomprensibile. A meno che una abbia tali blocchi sessuali che trova confortevole questa situazione, questo potrebbe spiegare perché sia andata a tradire in un paese lontano con un uomo che non sentiva giudicante per età, condizione socio-economica e culturale. Chiaro che poi le cose non vanno come si crede.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho dato tempo 6 mesi, un anno. Oltre è incomprensibile. A meno che una abbia tali blocchi sessuali che trova confortevole questa situazione, questo potrebbe spiegare perché sia andata a tradire in un paese lontano con un uomo che non sentiva giudicante per età, condizione socio-economica e culturale. Chiaro che poi le cose non vanno come si crede.



appunto


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> Non vedo provocazioni, anzi, la trovo piuttosto sensata come domanda.
> 
> 
> Comunque la risposta è si: riesco benissimo a immaginarmi come singolo.


Mio dio io resto senza parole.E sinceramente non riesco più ad obbiettare nulla.Scrivo solo una cosa:ti ha preso per il culo per mesi interi,altro che amica...andava a prendere cazzi a ruscello a zanzibar,e non c'è mai un valido motivo per tradire,esiste la parola,si usa quella,non finire in spaccata controllata sopra un cazzo aggressivo...hai la donna che ti meriti,Senza offesa.


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

sarò conciso.




:calcio:


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho dato tempo 6 mesi, un anno. Oltre è incomprensibile. A meno che una abbia tali blocchi sessuali che trova confortevole questa situazione, questo potrebbe spiegare perché sia andata a tradire in un paese lontano con un uomo che non sentiva giudicante per età, condizione socio-economica e culturale. Chiaro che poi le cose non vanno come si crede.



a parte le pedate, le battute, il grosso bamboo e le prese in giro,
sono situazioni più diffuse di quanto noi pensiamo.
Tobia non sei l'unico, conosco almeno un altro soggetto che si è trovato
nella tua stessa situazione, mogliettina furbettina che andava nel Caribe
a fare ginnastica col prodotto locale.
Con la scusa del viaggetto esotico con amiche. Una balla buona per tutte le stagioni.

2 anni fa ha levato il disturbo, gambe in spalla e separazione.
Mi stava sul culo prima, da quel giorno invece lo adoro.
Flirta con una tipa carina molto più giovane, simpatica e coinvolgente
di quella specie di megera chiamata "moglie".


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio io resto senza parole.E sinceramente non riesco più ad obbiettare nulla.Scrivo solo una cosa:ti ha preso per il culo per mesi interi,altro che amica...andava a prendere cazzi a ruscello a zanzibar,e non c'è mai un valido motivo per tradire,esiste la parola,si usa quella,non finire in spaccata controllata sopra un cazzo aggressivo...hai la donna che ti meriti,Senza offesa.


se t'avanzano 3-4 giorni,ce lo facciamo un giro esplorativo per la provincia di Vicenza?  io fatico molto a credere che siano possibili certe situazioni.

voglio vederle coi miei occhi


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

decisamente più costruttive le risposte delle donne. 

Oscuro, un conto è andare a prendere cazzi a zanzibar e un altro è una relazione durata 8 mesi. Non so se cogli la differenza. Mi sembra di intuire da alcuni interventi maschili che il tradimento da parte della donna sia più grave rispetto a quello dell'uomo cacciatore. Spero si tratti solo di un'impressione sbagliata.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> se t'avanzano 3-4 giorni,ce lo facciamo un giro esplorativo per la provincia di Vicenza?  io fatico molto a credere che siano possibili certe situazioni.
> 
> voglio vederle coi miei occhi


Professore 4 giorni?e che cazzo facciamo 4 giorni li?non c'è un cazzo da vedere,un cazzo da fare,facciamo 4 ore?Sai io non ho molta stima dei nostri coetanei,fondamentalmente stimo più le donne.Però ho i brividi a pensar ad uomini come danny,bender,tobia,il conte,proprio faccio fatica a pensare come un un uomo,vabbè un maschio, possa rimanere impassibile davanti a situazioni simili.E non è questione di tradimento in se e per se,e come si possa rimanere accanto ad una donna che con la scusa di un'amica è andata in giro per il mondo a prendere vagonate di cazzo....Ma che stima potrei avere della mia donna se facesse una cosa del genere?Una che mi dice che va a trovare un'amica ed invece finisce a pecora,culo all'aria con dietro uno di zanzibar che gli insonorizza le chiappe a  furia di spinte?Ho un'altra idea dell'essere uomo,forse a noi del sud ci hanno insegnato dei valori,la dignità,l'amor proprio,L'ONORE!Questi del nord,dei poveri coglioni,non tutti,ma le storie più pietose sono le loro!Rimangono impassibili,anche di fronte ad un moglie che ti descrive il cazzo dell'amante...siamo razze diverse professore?ci meritiamo certe donne....


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> decisamente più costruttive le risposte delle donne.
> 
> Oscuro, un conto è andare a prendere cazzi a zanzibar e un altro è una relazione durata 8 mesi. Non so se cogli la differenza. Mi sembra di intuire da alcuni interventi maschili che il tradimento da parte della donna sia più grave rispetto a quello dell'uomo cacciatore. Spero si tratti solo di un'impressione sbagliata.


Che cosa c'è di costruttivo nel dirti che andava da un'amica mentre invece andava a scopare con due di zanzibar?ma stai bene pure tu?ma costruttivo un paio di palle!


----------



## Tebe (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio finire la storia. Io le ho fatto mancare il sesso per anni (per un complesso mio, non per mancanza di attrazione nei suoi confronti), ed è finita che, digiuna oggi, digiuna domani, si è trovata in una situazione che ha favorito la storia col tipo di zanzibar. Nel tempo sono arrivato con l'assimilare questa condizione di digiuno come una cosa "normale"... evidentemente non era la stessa cosa per lei. Lasciarla per una sua reazione al digiuno perpetuo dovuto al mio complesso non mi sembra una mossa matura. L'unica cosa che posso fare adesso è solo quella di cercare di recuperare il rapporto facendo anche la mia parte di uomo.
> 
> Mi chiedo (e mi rivolgo anche a tutte le signore del forum) quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione davanti ad un compagno che amate ma col quale, allo stesso tempo, avete 3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni, mentre voi siete sessualmente molto attive?


Corna.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Corna.


Prolissa.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non voglio finire la storia. Io le ho fatto mancare il sesso per anni (per un complesso mio, non per mancanza di attrazione nei suoi confronti), ed è finita che, digiuna oggi, digiuna domani, si è trovata in una situazione che ha favorito la storia col tipo di zanzibar. Nel tempo sono arrivato con l'assimilare questa condizione di digiuno come una cosa "normale"... evidentemente non era la stessa cosa per lei. Lasciarla per una sua reazione al digiuno perpetuo dovuto al mio complesso non mi sembra una mossa matura. L'unica cosa che posso fare adesso è solo quella di cercare di recuperare il rapporto facendo anche la mia parte di uomo.
> 
> Mi chiedo (e mi rivolgo anche a tutte le signore del forum) quale sarebbe stata la vostra reazione davanti ad un compagno che amate ma col quale, allo stesso tempo, avete 3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni, mentre voi siete sessualmente molto attive?


stupro.

scherzo.
non lo so.....penso che avrei cercato di stimolarlo tutti i giorni, avrei cercato di trovare una soluzione al problema, magari cercando di convicerlo a parlarne con qualcuno qualora il mio: a me delle tue dimensioni non frega nulla, non fosse bastato.
corna no, troppo facile e scontato. e' evidente che il compagno (mio, tuo, chi che sia) ha un porblema non indifferente.....
poi non loo so.....se protratto per anni, non so.....


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> decisamente più costruttive le risposte delle donne.
> 
> Oscuro, un conto è andare a prendere cazzi a zanzibar e un altro è una relazione durata 8 mesi. Non so se cogli la differenza. Mi sembra di intuire da alcuni interventi maschili che il tradimento da parte della donna sia più grave rispetto a quello dell'uomo cacciatore. Spero si tratti solo di un'impressione sbagliata.


La differenza che non cogli tu è che prima lasci tua moglie per 10 (DIECI) anni come se avesse fatto di castità o quasi,poi quando scopri che si è fatta il ganzo in Tanzania manco riesci a farti dare una spiegazione perchè sennò ti mette il muso!!!!

Ora,lei avrà anche sbagliato a farsi il ganzo,ma non posso credere che in 10 (DIECI) anni sia andato tutto bene madama la marchesa......non è proprio credibile,capisci?



oscuro ha detto:


> Professore 4 giorni?e che cazzo facciamo 4 giorni li?non c'è un cazzo da vedere,un cazzo da fare,facciamo 4 ore?Sai io non ho molta stima dei nostri coetanei,fondamentalmente stimo più le donne.Però ho i brividi a pensar ad uomini come danny,bender,tobia,il conte,proprio faccio fatica a pensare come un un uomo,vabbè un maschio, possa rimanere impassibile davanti a situazioni simili.E non è questione di tradimento in se e per se,e come si possa rimanere accanto ad una donna che con la scusa di un'amica è andata in giro per il mondo a prendere vagonate di cazzo....Ma che stima potrei avere della mia donna se facesse una cosa del genere?Una che mi dice che va a trovare un'amica ed invece finisce a pecora,culo all'aria con dietro uno di zanzibar che gli insonorizza le chiappe a  furia di spinte?Ho un'altra idea dell'essere uomo,forse a noi del sud ci hanno insegnato dei valori,la dignità,l'amor proprio,L'ONORE!Questi del nord,dei poveri coglioni,non tutti,ma le storie più pietose sono le loro!Rimangono impassibili,anche di fronte ad un moglie che ti descrive il cazzo dell'amante...siamo razze diverse professore?ci meritiamo certe donne....


Mah. io che non sono nè del nord nè del sud,ti dico che posso capire una coppia aperta o una coppia che condivida certe esperienze coinvolgendo terze persone.   capisco il desiderio di giocare e sperimentare.

Quello che non capirò mai è come si possa essere così passivi mentalmente.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Professore 4 giorni?e che cazzo facciamo 4 giorni li?non c'è un cazzo da vedere,un cazzo da fare,facciamo 4 ore?*Sai io non ho molta stima dei nostri coetane*i,fondamentalmente stimo più le donne.Però ho i brividi a pensar ad uomini come danny,bender,tobia,il conte,proprio faccio fatica a pensare come un un uomo,vabbè un maschio, possa rimanere impassibile davanti a situazioni simili.Ho un'altra idea dell'essere uomo,forse *a noi del sud ci hanno insegnato dei valori,*la dignità,l'amor proprio,L'ONORE!*Questi del nord,dei poveri coglioni*,non tutti,ma le storie più pietose sono le loro!Rimangono impassibili,anche di fronte ad un moglie che ti descrive il cazzo dell'amante...siamo razze diverse professore?ci meritiamo certe donne....


Che palle. Sempre le stesse frasi, sei ripetitivo.
Non eri tu che hai martellato fighe a tamburo e sei stato dribblato per questo dalla moglie, per poi piangere sulla tua coglionaggine dopo aver perso tutto? Sono questi i valori che propagandi, non tu uomo che si erge (con 28 cm e 400 cv) rappresentante di tutto il sud, ma maschio dal nickname oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Caro*



perplesso ha detto:


> La differenza che non cogli tu è che prima lasci tua moglie per 10 (DIECI) anni come se avesse fatto di castità o quasi,poi quando scopri che si è fatta il ganzo in Tanzania manco riesci a farti dare una spiegazione perchè sennò ti mette il muso!!!!
> 
> Ora,lei avrà anche sbagliato a farsi il ganzo,ma non posso credere che in 10 (DIECI) anni sia andato tutto bene madama la marchesa......non è proprio credibile,capisci?
> 
> ...


Caro amico la complicità in una coppia è un discorso diverso.Ho visto finire molto male molti uomini passivi mentalmente...molto male!


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

disgraziatamente, per quanto troppo diretto e ficcante negli interventi,
temo di dover dare ragione a Oscuro. #185
Stavolta hai veramente ragione, un uomo debole è un uomo fottuto.
E' quasi peggio di un uomo solo.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che palle. Sempre le stesse frasi, sei ripetitivo.
> Non eri tu che hai martellato fighe a tamburo e sei stato dribblato per questo dalla moglie, per poi piangere sulla tua coglionaggine dopo aver perso tutto? Sono questi i valori che propagandi, non tu uomo che si erge (con 28 cm e 400 cv) rappresentante di tutto il sud, ma maschio dal nickname oscuro?


e invece ce ne fossero di uomini come lui, fidati.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Che palle. Sempre le stesse frasi, sei ripetitivo.
> Non eri tu che hai martellato fighe a tamburo e sei stato dribblato per questo dalla moglie, per poi piangere sulla tua coglionaggine dopo aver perso tutto? Sono questi i valori che propagandi, non tu uomo che si erge (con 28 cm e 400 cv) rappresentante di tutto il sud, ma maschio dal nickname oscuro?


Danny mi deludi,ti faccio un senza palle ma più fine di pensiero.Ributtare la palla ad oscuro non ti rende onore,proprio no.Cosa c'entro io?Io sono quello che ha tradito è ha mollato tutto,mi dovevo sposare e ho lasciato  perdere .Io non propagando nulla,dico solo che preferisco la mia dignità di uomo a tutto il resto.28 cm?400cv?cosa c'entrano?sai più ti leggo e più incominci a scrivere come il conte,e non è un bel segnale.Non preoccuparti dei valori che ho io,pensa a quelli che non hai tu.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Gian*



Gian ha detto:


> disgraziatamente, per quanto troppo diretto e ficcante negli interventi,
> temo di dover dare ragione a Oscuro. #185
> Stavolta hai veramente ragione, un uomo debole è un uomo fottuto.
> E' quasi peggio di un uomo solo.


Le persone deboli sono persone fottute!E non è giusto,ma la società è questa,e bisogna prenderne atto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e invece ce ne fossero di uomini come lui, fidati.


Mi accontento di poter girare a testa alta sempre e comunque.Lascia stare,è normale che tipi come danny ti ributtano la palla....,poi adesso che ha trovato quel coglione di mentore,lo stesso che all'inizio scriveva:tranquillo che è tutto apposto...oscuro scrive cazzate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e invece....


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> conosco l'hedonism, non direttamente, da parecchi anni. Funziona esattamente sullo stesso principio dei nostri club privè. All'hedonism non è solo una questione del bamboo nero ma anche di pannocchioni bianchi: appunto, un privè all inclusive.



Mi manca qualcosina...
Allora: non fate sesso o quasi da anni, tu hai dei complessi...
E poi conosci l'Hedonism?
L'hedonism è un vllaggio privè dove si fa sesso come ti pare, frequentato un casino da statunitensi in cerca di brividini, specie oltre la seconda età... 
E' nudista. Noi lo conosciamo perché siamo nudonaturisti e da anni frequentiamo località clothing optional e villaggi naturisti... e quindi ogni spazio che si avvicini è stato sviscerato, ma tu?
Come ci arrivi a conoscere l'Hedonism?
Che ruolo ha il sesso per te?
Che ruolo ha in realtà  con tua moglie?


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Come ci arrivi a conoscere l'Hedonism?


forse attraverso tripadvisor.
http://www.tripadvisor.it/Hotel_Rev...sm_II-Negril_Westmoreland_Parish_Jamaica.html


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny mi deludi,ti faccio un senza palle ma più fine di pensiero.Ributtare la palla ad oscuro non ti rende onore,proprio no.Cosa c'entro io?Io sono quello che ha tradito è ha mollato tutto,mi dovevo sposare e ho lasciato  perdere .Io non propagando nulla,dico solo che preferisco la mia dignità di uomo a tutto il resto.28 cm?400cv?cosa c'entrano?sai più ti leggo e più incominci a scrivere come il conte,e non è un bel segnale.Non preoccuparti dei valori che ho io,pensa a quelli che non hai tu.


Ma lascia perdere il conte, è un'altra delle tue fisse...
I miei valori ci sono, Oscuro, e li vivo tutti i giorni con coerenza. Anche nell'accettare e comprendere gli errori degli altri.
Come fossero errori commessi da me. Lascia perdere la dignità... dignità verso chi? Verso me stesso? Certo, quella c'è. E mi basta, in ogni caso non vado cercando quella degli altri, cosa pensano gli altri mi lascia indifferente, non esporto la provincia in una grande città. 
Di certo non vado cianciando di "Uomini del sud " vs "Uomini del nord", che mi fa orrore come concetto.
Anche perché amo il sud e dove vivo mi fa cagare. Quindi...


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

carino questo Hedonism....date una sbirciata alle foto, ce ne sono ben 801.

io l'anno prossimo a seconda _di come butta,_
parto vado lì e mi tingo la faccia e il corpo di nerofumo.
Il resto va da se, da quanto ho visto.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi accontento di poter girare a testa alta sempre e comunque.Lascia stare,è normale che tipi come danny ti ributtano la palla....,poi adesso che ha trovato quel coglione di mentore,lo stesso che all'inizio scriveva:tranquillo che è tutto apposto...*oscuro scrive cazzate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e invece*....


Invece con l'altro è finita da più di un mese, mia moglie è tornata con la coda tra le gambe e in debito con me, e la nostra storia è tornata ad essere la nostra storia. 
E non ti sto a raccontare perché adesso ne sono convinto, perché ci ricameresti su altro gossip.
Le cose mie non le racconto più per questo. Diciamo che sono sicuro che sia così.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> forse attraverso tripadvisor.
> http://www.tripadvisor.it/Hotel_Rev...sm_II-Negril_Westmoreland_Parish_Jamaica.html


Uhm... non so perché ma non credo sia per questo...


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... non so perché ma non credo sia per questo...



sto scherzando.



per il resto, sono contento per i buoni risvolti in famiglia,
hai visto che tenendo testa a tua moglie i risultati si ottengono.
:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Fisse*



danny ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere il conte, è un'altra delle tue fisse...
> I miei valori ci sono, Oscuro, e li vivo tutti i giorni con coerenza. Anche nell'accettare e comprendere gli errori degli altri.
> Come fossero errori commessi da me. Lascia perdere la dignità... dignità verso chi? Verso me stesso? Certo, quella c'è. E mi basta, in ogni caso non vado cercando quella degli altri, cosa pensano gli altri mi lascia indifferente, non esporto la provincia in una grande città.
> Di certo non vado cianciando di "Uomini del sud " vs "Uomini del nord", che mi fa orrore come concetto.
> Anche perché amo il sud e dove vivo mi fa cagare. Quindi...


Ma di quali fisse parli?Le fisse le hai tu,che ti fuori concetti e cose che poco c'entrano in questo contesto vedi macchine e cm.....Dignità verso te stesso?e dov'è?si può decidere di accettare e comprendere gli errori altrui dopo averli elaborati,dopo essersi dati i giusti tempi,ma che tempi ti sei dato tu?Tu hai accettato tutto con una passività disarmante,bugie,falsità,ingroppate,delucidazioni al limite del decoroso,e dove sarebbe la tua dignità?sei partito per farti la vacanzina con tua moglie che messaggiava ancora con l'altro e ti sei bevuto per tua convenienza ogni falsità.Sono altri i concetti che dovrebbero farti orrore.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Invece con l'altro è finita da più di un mese, mia moglie è tornata con la coda tra le gambe e in debito con me, e la nostra storia è tornata ad essere la nostra storia.
> E non ti sto a raccontare perché adesso ne sono convinto, perché ci ricameresti su altro gossip.
> Le cose mie non le racconto più per questo. Diciamo che sono sicuro che sia così.


In debito con te?ne riparleremo fra 4 o 5 anni...:up:


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma di quali fisse parli?Le fisse le hai tu,*che ti fuori concetti e cose che poco c'entrano in questo contesto vedi macchine e cm.....Dignità verso te stesso?e dov'è?si può decidere di accettare e comprendere gli errori altrui dopo averli elaborati,dopo essersi dati i giusti tempi,*ma che tempi ti sei dato tu?*Tu hai accettato tutto con una passività disarmante,bugie,falsità,ingroppate,delucidazioni al limite del decoroso,e dove sarebbe la tua dignità?sei partito per farti la vacanzina con tua moglie che messaggiava ancora con l'altro e ti sei bevuto per tua convenienza ogni falsità.Sono altri i concetti che dovrebbero farti orrore.


Tu tiri fuori in  quasi ogni  tuo post in cui accenni a me il conte. Ora, per quanto mi possa stare simpatico, non è il mio compare, o perlomeno non lo è più di quanto lo possa essere Lothar, o Ultimo o Gian, o chissà quanti altri.
Te l'ho già detto e spiegato, ora lo ripeti ancora. Se non è fissa questa...
Secondo: tu cosa ne sai? Ci siamo sentiti per MP a proposito di questa storia? Sai gli ultimi sviluppi e i particolari?
Col tuo atteggiamento da gossiparo ottieni solo l'effetto che di queste cose io non ne parlo più, non ho voglia di dare in pasto particolari che poi diventano il tormentone nei tuoi post: di "n" parole scritte hai letto solo "dimensioni del cazzo". E lo hai ripetuto all'infinito, anche due o tre pagine fa di questo thread. 
ma che è? Un trauma per te? Sì, i cazzi hanno delle dimensioni. Voglio dire, sei il primo che sbandiera quelle del tuo. 28 cm. 
Ecccchhhheppppalllllllllle!


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In debito con te?ne riparleremo fra 4 o 5 anni...:up:



Ma anche meno... le donne (alcune donne o molte donne, fai tu) se le vuoi tenere hanno bisogno sempre di essere al centro delle tue attenzioni... certo non puoi considerarlo un debito per l'eternità...
Per ora c'è, poi si vedrà...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Be*



danny ha detto:


> Tu tiri fuori in  quasi ogni  tuo post in cui accenni a me il conte. Ora, per quanto mi possa stare simpatico, non è il mio compare, o perlomeno non lo è più di quanto lo possa essere Lothar, o Ultimo o Gian, o chissà quanti altri.
> Te l'ho già detto e spiegato, ora lo ripeti ancora. Se non è fissa questa...
> Secondo: tu cosa ne sai? Ci siamo sentiti per MP a proposito di questa storia? Sai gli ultimi sviluppi e i particolari?
> Col tuo atteggiamento da gossiparo ottieni solo l'effetto che di queste cose io non ne parlo più, non ho voglia di dare in pasto particolari che poi diventano il tormentone nei tuoi post: di "n" parole scritte hai letto solo "dimensioni del cazzo". E lo hai ripetuto all'infinito, anche due o tre pagine fa di questo thread.
> ...


Gossipparo io?ma sai che cazzo me ne frega a me?Se eviti di scrivere è solo per non coprirti ulteriormente di ridicolo,e ci sei riuscito benissimo ad onore del vero.Si i cazzi hanno delle dimensioni,ed è patetico che ti sei dovuto sorbire da tua moglie le dimensioni del cazzo dell'amante!Che poi sarebbero pure cazzi tuoi,ma non romperci i coglioni con la dignità,che tu non sai proprio dove possa essere di casa.Ma piantala.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sto scherzando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastone e carota.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2014)

*Danny,qui non ci capiamo*



danny ha detto:


> Invece con l'altro è finita da più di un mese, mia moglie è tornata con la coda tra le gambe e in debito con me, e la nostra storia è tornata ad essere la nostra storia.
> E non ti sto a raccontare perché adesso ne sono convinto, perché ci ricameresti su altro gossip.
> Le cose mie non le racconto più per questo. Diciamo che sono sicuro che sia così.


il problema non è che sia finita col primo ganzo (cosa che ti si è ripetuta alla sfinimento fin dall'inizio),ma il fatto che tua moglie ti ha candidamente annunciato che non appena ne trova un altro di suo gradimento,risale sulla giostra.

la sicurezza è esattamente la cosa che manca,nella tua situazione


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema non è che sia finita col primo ganzo (cosa che ti si è ripetuta alla sfinimento fin dall'inizio),ma il fatto che tua moglie ti ha candidamente annunciato che non appena ne trova un altro di suo gradimento,risale sulla giostra.
> 
> la sicurezza è esattamente la cosa che manca,nella tua situazione


Ma in nessuna relazione, Perplesso.
Quando mai relazionando con un altro hai la sicurezza?
Per tutta la vita, amore perpetuo?
Solo nei film della Walt Disney...
Ma se non ho neppure la sicurezza verso me stesso, nel tempo...
Riguardo a quello che hai detto... ci sono fasi che richiedono parole, altre che ne vogliono ed esigono altre.
Ogni parola va pesata nel contesto in cui viene detta.
Non considerata nell'eternità.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> d è patetico che ti sei dovuto sorbire da tua moglie le dimensioni del cazzo dell'amante!


Ma non solo quello
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/20078-un-3d-del-cazzo!!!-che-dura-meno-di-un-giorno
Su questo forum è spesso tutto un misurarsi... pure questo thread... ma possibile che si debba - persone mature - sempre relazionarsi con quello che si ha tra le mutande visto col centimetro? E non valutare i rapporti con gli altri anche sotto altri profili, che includono la sfera dei sentimenti, che ha una sua importanza non da poco in una relazione?


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma in nessuna relazione, Perplesso.
> Quando mai relazionando con un altro hai la sicurezza?
> Per tutta la vita, amore perpetuo?
> Solo nei film della Walt Disney...
> ...


qauntomeno riesci a vedere la situazione tua e di tua moglie nella prospettiva che lei si voglia ritagliare uno spazio tutto suo in cui tu non ci devi essere ed in cui può entrare un terzo uomo o una terza donna,senza che questo comprometta il vostro futuro assieme?

Perchè se hai capito questo,hai risolto la parte principale del tuo problema


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> qauntomeno riesci a vedere la situazione tua e di tua moglie nella prospettiva che lei si voglia ritagliare uno spazio tutto suo in cui tu non ci devi essere ed in cui può entrare un terzo uomo o una terza donna,senza che questo comprometta il vostro futuro assieme?
> 
> Perchè se hai capito questo,hai risolto la parte principale del tuo problema


No, lei non ci pensa nemmeno. Ne abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso a lungo di tutti gli argomenti inerenti.
Era una cosa che riguardava il contesto particolare, diciamo, di euforia "da disperati", come ha definito lei la cosa.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, lei non ci pensa nemmeno. Ne abbiamo parlato, abbiamo discusso a lungo di tutti gli argomenti inerenti.
> Era una cosa che riguardava il contesto particolare, diciamo, di euforia "da disperati", come ha definito lei la cosa.


Vediamo se tiene il punto per un anno consecutivo.    per ora ti ha cambiato le carte in tavola troppo spesso per poterti fidare sulla parola


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ma non solo quello
> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/20078-un-3d-del-cazzo!!!-che-dura-meno-di-un-giorno
> Su questo forum è spesso tutto un misurarsi... pure questo thread... ma possibile che si debba - persone mature - sempre relazionarsi con quello che si ha tra le mutande visto col centimetro? E non valutare i rapporti con gli altri anche sotto altri profili, che includono la sfera dei sentimenti, che ha una sua importanza non da poco in una relazione?


!Che c'entro io con quel post?scrivi a spider no?comunque continuerò a pensare che sei simpatico e hai una bella testa...che usi male.:up:


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> !Che c'entro io con quel post?scrivi a spider no?comunque continuerò a pensare che sei simpatico e hai una bella testa...che usi male.:up:



Bastone e carota


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Bastone e carota


Sei un bravissima persona danny.Fidati.Se ho un talento è quello di riconoscere ed inquadrare le persone.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un bravissima persona danny.Fidati.Se ho un talento è quello di riconoscere ed inquadrare le persone.



Grazie! Ma anche tu dietro la scorza con cui ti presenti...


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Bastone e carota.



ricordati quello che ti ho scritto tante volte, sii uomo con lei,
non un burattino.


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Come ci arrivi a conoscere l'Hedonism?



non ci crederai, ma la mia lei è stata all'hedonism prima che ci conoscessimo, ma a quei tempo non era ancora un privè, era un po' trasgressivo ma potevi ancora trovarci le famiglie dentro. Quindi me ne ha parlato lei.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un bravissima persona danny.Fidati.Se ho un talento è quello di riconoscere ed inquadrare le persone.


confermo


----------



## erab (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non ci crederai, ma la mia lei è stata all'hedonism prima che ci conoscessimo, ma a quei tempo non era ancora un privè, era un po' trasgressivo ma potevi ancora trovarci le famiglie dentro. Quindi me ne ha parlato lei.


....... un predestinato..... non c'è dubbio.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non ci crederai, ma la mia lei è stata all'hedonism prima che ci conoscessimo, ma a quei tempo non era ancora un privè, era un po' trasgressivo ma potevi ancora trovarci le famiglie dentro. Quindi me ne ha parlato lei.



Ok. Un particolare non da poco, però.
L'hedonism all'inizio organizzava i matrimoni nudisti. Noi eravamo interessati alla cosa, rifare la cerimonia così, sulla spiaggia... poi per il troppo costo abbiamo lasciato perdere, era diciamo uno sfizio, nulla più. E abbiamo preferito altre mete più convenzionali e abbordabili.
Era trasgressivo già all'epoca, diciamo che soddisfava i palati esibizionisti, però non credo che fosse aper famiglie... anzi, il catalogo parlava appunto di villaggio per sole coppie adulte... niente bambini.
All'epoca noi eravamo già naturisti e il mondo dei privè non sapevamo neppure cosa fosse... internet non c'era... quindi l'idea di cosa accadesse all'Hedonism non ce l'avevamo per nulla. Scambi di coppie... orgie... ma neanche ci passava (e ci passa) per la testa...
Al limite si trovava intrigante quell'avere le camere da letto tutte vetrate, come si leggeva da catalogo, come dire... una volta si poteva anche provare quel brividino di far l'amore quasi open air... (la solita fantasia sessuale di tutti...). Ma tua moglie come ci andava, scusa la curiosità?
E perché proprio lì?
Cap d'Adge lo conoscete?
Giusto per restare in tema...
e avere un quadro più completo.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ricordati quello che ti ho scritto tante volte, sii uomo con lei,
> non un burattino.


:up:


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un'altra idea dell'essere uomo,forse a noi del sud ci hanno insegnato dei valori,la dignità,l'amor proprio,L'ONORE!Questi del nord,dei poveri coglioni,non tutti,ma le storie più pietose sono le loro!Rimangono impassibili,anche di fronte ad un moglie che ti descrive il cazzo dell'amante...siamo razze diverse professore?ci meritiamo certe donne....



nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud. 

Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina. 
Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> *Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud*.


ma senti questo....
bah...
dove'e? ultimo??? chiamate ultimooo
papaaaaaaaaa


----------



## erab (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


Come emiliano (purosangue e da molteplici generazioni) mi sento offeso da quanto leggo.
La Regina ce l'avranno gli Inglesi, qua siamo in Italia/Europa, nel 2014, e la donna paga la sua metà del mutuo 
come un qualunque essere senziente, si assume la responsabilità delle sue scelte, dei suoi errori e non ha certo 
bisogno di essere ne domata ne venerata.
Sottomettete e vi lamentate che non sono autosufficienti, vi sottomettete e vi lamentate se non vi rispettano.
Ma camminare per una volta in piedi, con la schiena dritta, fianco a fianco no?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Come emiliano (purosangue e da molteplici generazioni) mi sento offeso da quanto leggo.
> La Regina ce l'avranno gli Inglesi, qua siamo in Italia/Europa, nel 2014, e la donna paga la sua metà del mutuo
> come un qualunque essere senziente, si assume la responsabilità delle sue scelte, dei suoi errori e non ha certo
> bisogno di essere ne domata ne venerata.
> ...


mio verde


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> .


0  rh positivo. 
Guarda, la differenza tra nord e sud è che al sud ci sono i meridionali, al nord pure.
Solo che quando i meridionali del sud sono al nord si chiamano settentrionali e parlano male dei meridionali del sud, quando sono nel sud parlano male dei settentrionali del nord.
Nella classe di mia figlia di genitori nati in questo norditalia/sudeuropa ci siamo noi e un'altra coppia, il resto:
napoli - puglia - sicilia - marocco - egitto - filippine - romania - cina - niger - albania - russia - serbia.
Tutti lì i bambini a studiare l'italiano e a impazzire per l'uomo ragno e per Violetta.
L'Italia è un unico grandissimo sud che attrae tutti i sud del mondo.


----------



## Sole (4 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Come emiliano (purosangue e da molteplici generazioni) mi sento offeso da quanto leggo.
> La Regina ce l'avranno gli Inglesi, qua siamo in Italia/Europa, nel 2014, e la donna paga la sua metà del mutuo
> come un qualunque essere senziente, si assume la responsabilità delle sue scelte, dei suoi errori e non ha certo
> bisogno di essere ne domata ne venerata.
> ...


Eh già.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


Putin. Per favore. Lascia perdere la Crimea, e invadici.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Come emiliano (purosangue e da molteplici generazioni) mi sento offeso da quanto leggo.
> La Regina ce l'avranno gli Inglesi, qua siamo in Italia/Europa, nel 2014, e la donna paga la sua metà del mutuo
> come un qualunque essere senziente, si assume la responsabilità delle sue scelte, dei suoi errori e non ha certo
> bisogno di essere ne domata ne venerata.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle; l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice che siete de vicenza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> *Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle; l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud*.


però. DecinaIA e DecinaIA di anni spesi in pipponi infiniti sulla questione meridionale buttati nel cesso. PenZa un po'. Se l'avesse saputo Giolitti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mio verde


uno è anche mio


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


Ma a vicenza  siete tutti coglioni o è una coincidenza?La donna da voi sarà pure regina ma siete tutti dei gran cornuti,e ve ne vantate pure.Le uniche battaglie che combattete sono quelle sulla tazza del cesso con le mani sul  pisello,mentre la vostra donna si fa fare allegramente il culo come un tombino da qualche terrone.:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.



stai scherzando spero


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero


Chettefrega a te.....Te Regina Sabauda sei


----------



## Homer (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.



Mi hai quasi commosso.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chettefrega a te.....Te Regina Sabauda sei



pensa che culo...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Mi hai quasi commosso.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si,Maniero,Maso,Erika e Omar,Bilancia,Pacciani,I savi,tutti napoletani...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,Maniero,Maso,Erika e Omar,Bilancia,Pacciani,I savi,tutti napoletani...!:mrgreen:



Loro hanno dimostrato il coraggio in "battaglia"......:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Loro hanno dimostrato il coraggio in "battaglia"......:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Donato Bilancia poi,sparava a tassisti inermi....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a vicenza  siete tutti coglioni o è una coincidenza?La donna da voi sarà pure regina ma siete tutti dei gran cornuti,e ve ne vantate pure.Le uniche battaglie che combattete sono quelle sulla tazza del cesso con le mani sul  pisello,mentre la vostra donna si fa fare allegramente il culo come un tombino da qualche terrone.:rotfl:


Ma perché è di Vicenza ?! :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero


eccheccosè, non ti è mai capitato che due uomini si sfidassero a duello? EH? Eppure frequenti pure cavalieri...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché è di Vicenza ?! :singleeye:


E si,che coincidenza,due coglioni rari in un paesello di 15 abitanti e 1000 vacche....strano!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a vicenza  siete tutti coglioni o è una coincidenza?La donna da voi sarà pure regina ma siete tutti dei gran cornuti,e ve ne vantate pure.Le uniche battaglie che combattete sono quelle sulla tazza del cesso con le mani sul  pisello,mentre la vostra donna si fa fare allegramente il culo come un tombino da qualche terrone.:rotfl:


No scusa, non scendere al suo livello, oscuro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Donato Bilancia poi,sparava a tassisti inermi....


Ma Donato Bilancia non uccideva i trans, le puttane e le donne sui treni? I tassisti non me li ricordavo...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Donato Bilancia non uccideva i trans, le puttane e le donne sui treni? I tassisti non me li ricordavo...


Ha ucciso anche un tassista sparandogli alla testa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha ucciso anche un tassista sparandogli alla testa.


Io mi ricordo bene delle donne sul treno perché ogni volta che facevo quella tratta prima di partire bevevo un sacco di caffè per rimanere sveglia (perché appena salgo su un treno mi addormento... Anche in aereo...) e poi però mi addormentavo lo stesso


----------



## Tobia (4 Marzo 2014)

siamo sempre alla stessa storia: uno del sud può tranquillamente dire che al nord sono tutti coglioni, ma appena uno del nord si permette di mettere in dubbio il sud... apriti cielo!


E poi, ok per Maniero, ma cosa c'entra Bilancia (serial killer), Maso, Erika, (psicopatici che hanno ucciso i genitori ecc... con l'infinito elenco di personaggi malavitosi del sud? che c'azzecca... dov'è la coerenza. 

Se poi non capite gli esempi (duello, battaglia ecc...) non è un problema mio, erano solo metafore (avete presente?). 

Ripeto, non lo dico io, è universalmente riconosciuto che "uomo d'onore" per il sud è sinonimo di mafioso. Il fatto però è che io non vedo "onore" in quelli che uccidono a tradimento e rapiscono i bambini: l'onore è anche lo sfidarsi *alla pari* guardandosi in faccia.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> siamo sempre alla stessa storia: uno del sud può tranquillamente dire che al nord sono tutti coglioni, ma appena uno del nord si permette di mettere in dubbio il sud... apriti cielo!
> 
> 
> E poi, ok per Maniero, ma cosa c'entra Bilancia (serial killer), Maso, Erika, (psicopatici che hanno ucciso i genitori ecc... con l'infinito elenco di personaggi malavitosi del sud? che c'azzecca... dov'è la coerenza.
> ...


Informati,e informati bene,la mafia,la ndrangheta sopratutto, non sono radicate solo al sud,tutt'altro.....!Poi per me se uno è coglione è coglione a prescindere.Non è il luogo di nascita che fa il coglione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice che siete de vicenza...


:up:
Ma non sono tutti così!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma non sono tutti così!


Ma due già son tanti a vicenza o no?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> siamo sempre alla stessa storia: uno del sud può tranquillamente dire che al nord sono tutti coglioni, ma appena uno del nord si permette di mettere in dubbio il sud... apriti cielo!
> 
> 
> E poi, ok per Maniero, ma cosa c'entra Bilancia (serial killer), Maso, Erika, (psicopatici che hanno ucciso i genitori ecc... con l'infinito elenco di personaggi malavitosi del sud? che c'azzecca... dov'è la coerenza.
> ...



Tobia,io un''uomo d'onore''l'ho conosciuto e gli ho pure dato una mano...ricordati che loro prosperano per l'assenza dello Stato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma due già son tanti a vicenza o no?


Smettila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Smettila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono serio.Ma quanti saranno a Vicenza?ne più ne meno come una borgata di roma o milano.E dai.Uno lascia fare,lascia scrivere,ma se anche quelli di Vicenza devono dire la loro,e no!Eh cazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio.Ma quanti saranno a Vicenza?ne più ne meno come una borgata di roma o milano.E dai.Uno lascia fare,lascia scrivere,ma se anche quelli di Vicenza devono dire la loro,e no!Eh cazzo!


Certamente vivere in un piccolo centro può portare a considerare la piccola cerchia delle proprie conoscenze come rappresentativa del comportamento di tutti.
Sia che uno viva a Vicenza sia che viva in un'altra città di provincia (mai capito perché vengano definite così) e non in una grande città.
Poi tu mi fai ridere alle lacrime, quando ho visto che Tobia era di Vicenza mi sono ribaltata in anticipo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente vivere in un piccolo centro può portare a considerare la piccola cerchia delle proprie conoscenze come rappresentativa del comportamento di tutti.
> Sia che uno viva a Vicenza sia che viva in un'altra città di provincia (mai capito perché vengano definite così) e non in una grande città.
> Poi tu mi fai ridere alle lacrime, quando ho visto che Tobia era di Vicenza mi sono ribaltata in anticipo :rotfl:


Però facendo un discorso serio,io veramente noto una grande disinvoltura nel prendersi le corna,l'uomo del nord è sportivo,pragmatico,forse è abituato?io da uomo del sud in parte,dall'altra sono slavo,faccio fatica a capire.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio.Ma quanti saranno a Vicenza?ne più ne meno come una borgata di roma o milano.E dai.Uno lascia fare,lascia scrivere,ma se anche quelli di Vicenza devono dire la loro,e no!Eh cazzo!



il bello dl piccolo no????il mio comune fa 17000 abitanti,ma la mia frazione appena 3000...infatti quando sono venuto a Roma tua..:rotfl:pensa Oscu,qua'c'e'1 semaforo 1 e riga....an vedi er Gra..


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Zio lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> il bello dl piccolo no????il mio comune fa 17000 abitanti,ma la mia frazione appena 3000...infatti quando sono venuto a Roma tua..:rotfl:pensa Oscu,qua'c'e'1 semaforo 1 e riga....an vedi er Gra..


Tu sei uomo del nord,se tua moglie ti confessasse che in gita a gabicce mare ha preso svariati cazzi dentro un albergo come reagiresti?sincero!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei uomo del nord,se tua moglie ti confessasse che in gita a gabicce mare ha preso svariati cazzi dentro un albergo come reagiresti?sincero!



​se fossi un puro malissimo,


----------



## erab (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei uomo del nord,se tua moglie ti confessasse che in gita a gabicce mare ha preso svariati cazzi dentro un albergo come reagiresti?sincero!


Le faccio la permanente a calci in culo.



















Ma con nordica pacatezza!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però facendo un discorso serio,io veramente noto una grande disinvoltura nel prendersi le corna,l'uomo del nord è sportivo,pragmatico,forse è abituato?io da uomo del sud in parte,dall'altra sono slavo,faccio fatica a capire.


L'uomo non so, io non sono sportiva :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


Però Tobia
con sta storia della regina hanno un po' esagerato eh?
Ogni tanto non è giusto dare una torciadina alla dona?
Eh?

POi come spiegare al mondo come sono le nostre donne...no?

Bibbia sul comodin
e completin sado maso nell'armaron no?

Desso oramai sono tutte emancipate no?

Ma te ricordito che so venti ani fa alla festa della dona che numeri che le fasea?

Le diventava ridicole...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Come emiliano (purosangue e da molteplici generazioni) mi sento offeso da quanto leggo.
> La Regina ce l'avranno gli Inglesi, qua siamo in Italia/Europa, nel 2014, e la donna paga la sua metà del mutuo
> come un qualunque essere senziente, si assume la responsabilità delle sue scelte, dei suoi errori e non ha certo
> bisogno di essere ne domata ne venerata.
> ...


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Ma se le varda ancora 
Non quanto ce l'hai grosso il ciccio
ma el portafgoglio eh?

Me nemo dei su...

Ma fame na carità fianco a fianco
che dopo le te porta in giro a vetrine...

Ma fame na carità...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 0  rh positivo.
> Guarda, la differenza tra nord e sud è che al sud ci sono i meridionali, al nord pure.
> Solo che quando i meridionali del sud sono al nord si chiamano settentrionali e parlano male dei meridionali del sud, quando sono nel sud parlano male dei settentrionali del nord.
> Nella classe di mia figlia di genitori nati in questo norditalia/sudeuropa ci siamo noi e un'altra coppia, il resto:
> ...


Ecco perchè lotemo per l'indipendensa....
Lo zoccolo duro qua combatte...
Veneto libero stato...

Veneto, una lingua, una rassa, na nazion...
Sotto el leon...se stava benon!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a vicenza  siete tutti coglioni o è una coincidenza?La donna da voi sarà pure regina ma siete tutti dei gran cornuti,e ve ne vantate pure.Le uniche battaglie che combattete sono quelle sulla tazza del cesso con le mani sul  pisello,mentre la vostra donna si fa fare allegramente il culo come un tombino da qualche terrone.:rotfl:


Statento
NOn semo nantri cornuti...
Scemo...

Sono loro che se sono emancipate e fan le putanone in volta...no?

Cossa pensito che le gabia capio dell'emancipazion le nostre femane?

Piscina...Palestra...uscire a balare...ecc..ecc..ecc...
El stipendio l'è mio e me lo gestisso io...pardiona...

Cossa disevelo quelo là?
Eh?

Padre per sistemare le robe in italia ghe vole un tedesco con un can lupin, o la me dona!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero


Tasi ti che te si insieme ad un rovigoto...
Che el te fa viver come na regina...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;tbNuCfZkiMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbNuCfZkiMw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval::carneval::carneval:

[video=youtube;JIFTHzdiLuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIFTHzdiLuU[/video]


----------



## erab (4 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> Ma se le varda ancora
> Non quanto ce l'hai grosso il ciccio
> ma el portafgoglio eh?
> ...


Spiacente, non parlo lo swahili.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè lotemo per l'indipendensa....
> Lo zoccolo duro qua combatte...
> Veneto libero stato...
> 
> ...


Quello che sa fare un veneto lo sa fare anche un cinese, a meno...lo sanno i veneti, e lo sanno i cinesi :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Spiacente, non parlo lo swahili.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quello che sa fare un veneto lo sa fare anche un cinese, a meno...lo sanno i veneti, e lo sanno i cinesi :smile:


Maledeta quela volta che ghe ghemo vendù le macchine per conciar la pelle...maledeta...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nord e sud sono estremamente diversi. Abbiamo in comunque, in percentuali diverse, un po' si sangue latino. Poi la differenza più importante deriva dal sangue celtico e germanico al nord e sangue greco arabo al sud.
> 
> Guarda, la differenza del ruolo della donna tra nord e sud (non solo dell'italia) si può sintetizzare come segue: per voi la donna è schiava, per noi la donna è Regina.
> Per quelli del sud l'uomo è tale per come riesce a sottomettere la donna. Per quelli del nord l'uomo è tale per il coraggio che dimostra in "battaglia" (per capirci) ... l'uomo d'onore del sud, come figura universalmente riconosciuta, è il mafioso che ti tende l'agguato e ti spara alle spalle;  l'uomo d'onore del nord è quello che ti sfida a duello, faccia a faccia e ad armi pari. Ecco la differenza tra nord e sud.


Caro Tobia,
la to dona la molla via.
Ora mi sono ampiamente confrontato con il quadro antico
circa la nostra mentalità

Ha detto che premesso che per te marito mio, na dona non è nè schiava nè regina, ma semplicemente vagina!
Lei ha detto che la donna veneta è regina del focolare domestico!!!

Mi ha spiegato come è importante per la dona veneta avere una bella casa, lussuosa, comoda, pulita e in ordine che esprima la femminilità della donna che la abita.

Poi mi ha detto guarda come siete voi, pensate solo a lavorare, al bar, agli amici allo sport alla tv...ed ecco che arriva difronte a noi l'uomo meridionale con la sua fine parlantina ci fa sognare....

Poi mi fa guarda le coppie venete...lui lavora, ma la borsa dei schei la tien la dona...custode del focolare domestico...

La dona del sud invece la xè tuta comandona....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quando invecchia fa il culo grosso e diventa cativa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro amico la complicità in una coppia è un discorso diverso.Ho visto finire molto male molti uomini passivi mentalmente...molto male!


Oscuro ha ragione e anche Perplesso.Indipendentemente dal essere maschi o femmine ad un certo punto bisogna prendere delle decisioni importanti e cacciare fuori le palle...Farsi troppe seghe mentali quando ti hanno trattato da zerbino non può portare niente di buono...e la forza che ti manda avanti nella vita e che ti fa ritrovare te stesso dopo un tradimento subito.Trovati un lavoro e vattene.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che palle. Sempre le stesse frasi, sei ripetitivo.
> Non eri tu che hai martellato fighe a tamburo e sei stato dribblato per questo dalla moglie, per poi piangere sulla tua coglionaggine dopo aver perso tutto? Sono questi i valori che propagandi, non tu uomo che si erge (con 28 cm e 400 cv) rappresentante di tutto il sud, ma maschio dal nickname oscuro?


Non so come sia Oscuro nella sua vita pregressa ma certo  tu hai poco da ridere con una moglie che Si è comportata con te come ha fatto la tua abbi pazienza tradito ed umiliato a parole con rincari raccapriccianti nei termini  :singleeye: Ma che ridi :singleeye: !!!!! A danny spero tu rida per incoscienza e perché ancora sei sotto anestetico ......Buongiorno gentaglia


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so come sia Oscuro nella sua vita pregressa ma certo  tu hai poco da ridere con una moglie che Si è comportata con te come ha fatto la tua abbi pazienza tradito ed umiliato a parole con rincari raccapriccianti nei termini  :singleeye: Ma che ridi :singleeye: !!!!! A danny spero tu rida per incoscienza e perché ancora sei sotto anestetico ......Buongiorno gentaglia


Quoto.Buongiorno cara


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so come sia Oscuro nella sua vita pregressa ma certo  tu hai poco da ridere con una moglie che Si è comportata con te come ha fatto la tua abbi pazienza tradito ed umiliato a parole con rincari raccapriccianti nei termini  :singleeye: Ma che ridi :singleeye: !!!!! A danny spero tu rida per incoscienza e perché ancora sei sotto anestetico ......Buongiorno gentaglia


Quoto. 

Buongiorno a te! :bacio:


----------



## Tobia (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei ha detto che la donna veneta è regina del focolare domestico!!!



non lo g'ha dito ela, lo g'ho dito mi

anche perché la mia compagna, udite udite, non è veneta, è del sud... mediterranea purosangue!


----------



## Tobia (5 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No scusa, non scendere al suo livello, oscuro



fatemi capire: io ho sempre usato topi pacati e civili, poi arriva questo oscuro a offendere e dare dei coglioni a tutti, o quasi, quelli del nord, riempendosi la bocca dell'onore dell'uomo del sud bla bla bla... io rispondo ribadendo che anche al telegiornale dicono "uomo d'onore" quando si riferiscono ai mafiosi del sud ecc... e poi è lui quello che non dovrebbe scendere al nostro livello?  

Oscuro e quelli come lui rappresenta la cafonaggine maleducazione tipicamente italiana che ci distingue in tutto il mondo, quella che ti fa riconoscere un italiano da tutti gli altri, ovunque ti trovi.


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non lo g'ha dito ela, lo g'ho dito mi
> 
> anche perché la mia compagna, udite udite, non è veneta, è del sud... mediterranea purosangue!


Eppure tu adesso...e poi 3-4 volte al anno....senza offesa ma....hai un po'esagerato.E non tenevi neanche lo stress del lavoro!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



chedire ha detto:


> Oscuro ha ragione e anche Perplesso.Indipendentemente dal essere maschi o femmine ad un certo punto bisogna prendere delle decisioni importanti e cacciare fuori le palle...Farsi troppe seghe mentali quando ti hanno trattato da zerbino non può portare niente di buono...e la forza che ti manda avanti nella vita e che ti fa ritrovare te stesso dopo un tradimento subito.Trovati un lavoro e vattene.


Il tempo finisce per darmi spesso ragione.


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tempo finisce per darmi spesso ragione.


Caro Oscuro tu HAI SEMPRE RAGIONE!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> fatemi capire: io ho sempre usato topi pacati e civili, poi arriva questo oscuro a offendere e dare dei coglioni a tutti, o quasi, quelli del nord, riempendosi la bocca dell'onore dell'uomo del sud bla bla bla... io rispondo ribadendo che anche al telegiornale dicono "uomo d'onore" quando si riferiscono ai mafiosi del sud ecc... e poi è lui quello che non dovrebbe scendere al nostro livello?
> 
> Oscuro e quelli come lui rappresenta la cafonaggine maleducazione tipicamente italiana che ci distingue in tutto il mondo, quella che ti fa riconoscere un italiano da tutti gli altri, ovunque ti trovi.


Ma se sei un coglione come ti devo definire?Io spero solo che non giudichino noi uomini italiani in base a coglioni come voi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro tu HAI SEMPRE RAGIONE!


Sempre no.:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre no.:mrgreen:


Beh non sarò mai obiettiva con i Napoletani.Li amo troppo...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



chedire ha detto:


> Beh non sarò mai obiettiva con i Napoletani.Li amo troppo...


Io non sono napoletano al 100%,certo sono molto"sveglio"50 napoletano e 50 romano.:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Beh non sarò mai obiettiva con i Napoletani.Li amo troppo...


io ho dei gugggini (vabbe' acquisiti) de napule...e' uguaglio?....


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono napoletano al 100%,certo sono molto"sveglio"50 napoletano e 50 romano.:rotfl:


Obiettiva al 50 per cento a sto punto....


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> io ho dei gugggini (vabbe' acquisiti) de napule...e' uguaglio?....


SI,tanto sempre a pippe finimo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,tanto sempre a pippe finimo.


che poesia....

mavafankul' parla pe' te, ao'...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non lo g'ha dito ela, lo g'ho dito mi
> 
> anche perché la mia compagna, udite udite, non è veneta, è del sud... mediterranea purosangue!


Ma cosa gheto combinà...su...ma nooooooooooooooo....


E chi la ferma to mojere?


----------



## Tobia (5 Marzo 2014)

giusto per completare la confessione, sperando in consigli sensati e non a insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti, vorrei aggiungere degli elementi appena scoperti, freschi di giornata:

ho scoperto che la mia compagna ebbe rapporti durante un suo viaggio a Cuba, credo intorno al 2007, con un cubano. Dopo il primo rapporto lei tornò a cuba una seconda volta e lo vide di nuovo. Lui venne anche in italia, dalla sua (del cubano) amante italiana e in quel periodo lui chiamò la mia compagna. Mi ricordo perché, almeno in quella volta, assistetti alla loro conversazione, che sembrava una normale conversazione tra amici. Lei parlava con lui mentre io ero in macchina insieme a lei, e tutto era come nulla fosse. Non ricordo cosa avvenne in quei giorni, per quanto mi riguarda potrebbero anche essersi visti in italia. Da non dimenticare che alla base di tutto c'è l'astinenza sessuale forzata (3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni). 

Ovvio che la scoperta del cubano apre orizzonti ben più vasti, perché a questo punto prima del cubano e tra il cubano e il beach boy di zanzibar potrebbero essercene tanti altri, e probabilmente è così. Ho scoperto del cubano per i tanti elementi comuni tra lui e la storia di zanzibar. Lei il cubano l'ha negato fino all'ultimo, ma poi l'ha ammesso. 

Donne, secondo voi si può amare e rispettare il proprio compagno risolvendo il problema sesso andandolo a cercare altrove e tenendolo nascosto facendo finta di nulla? Può essere normale questo atteggiamento oppure una compagna che, per lo meno, rispetta il proprio compagno avrebbe affrontato e messo sul piatto il fatto al di là delle conseguenze?

HELP!  sono letteralmente distrutto, psicologicamente e fisicamente


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> giusto per completare la confessione, sperando in consigli sensati e non a insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti, vorrei aggiungere degli elementi appena scoperti, freschi di giornata:
> 
> ho scoperto che la mia compagna ebbe rapporti durante un suo viaggio a Cuba, credo intorno al 2007, con un cubano. Dopo il primo rapporto lei tornò a cuba una seconda volta e lo vide di nuovo. Lui venne anche in italia, dalla sua (del cubano) amante italiana e in quel periodo lui chiamò la mia compagna. Mi ricordo perché, almeno in quella volta, assistetti alla loro conversazione, che sembrava una normale conversazione tra amici. Lei parlava con lui mentre io ero in macchina insieme a lei, e tutto era come nulla fosse. Non ricordo cosa avvenne in quei giorni, per quanto mi riguarda potrebbero anche essersi visti in italia. Da non dimenticare che alla base di tutto c'è l'astinenza sessuale forzata (3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni).
> 
> ...


Tu 6 sempre certo che non sia il caso di farti qualche analisina,eh?


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu 6 sempre certo che non sia il caso di farti qualche analisina,eh?


Concordo pienamente.Guarda Tobia che si possono anche fare in anonimia...Il tradimento è veramente l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi.Io quando scoprì il tradimento è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto.E non ti fidare....


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



Tobia ha detto:


> giusto per completare la confessione, sperando in consigli sensati e non a insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti, vorrei aggiungere degli elementi appena scoperti, freschi di giornata:
> 
> ho scoperto che la mia compagna ebbe rapporti durante un suo viaggio a Cuba, credo intorno al 2007, con un cubano. Dopo il primo rapporto lei tornò a cuba una seconda volta e lo vide di nuovo. Lui venne anche in italia, dalla sua (del cubano) amante italiana e in quel periodo lui chiamò la mia compagna. Mi ricordo perché, almeno in quella volta, assistetti alla loro conversazione, che sembrava una normale conversazione tra amici. Lei parlava con lui mentre io ero in macchina insieme a lei, e tutto era come nulla fosse. Non ricordo cosa avvenne in quei giorni, per quanto mi riguarda potrebbero anche essersi visti in italia. Da non dimenticare che alla base di tutto c'è l'astinenza sessuale forzata (3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni).
> 
> ...


Pure un cubano?non commento se no ti offendi.Lascio fare ad altri!Ciao.


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2014)

Prima di andare avanti e per capire la vastità del problema, con la Giamaica come stiamo messi?


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure un cubano?non commento se no ti offendi.Lascio fare ad altri!Ciao.


e che vuoi commentare?  sta donna è stata ridotta contro il suo volere in castità per 10 (DIECI) anni
ha trovato nel marito un muro di gomma senza occhi nè orecchie e ha risolto a suo modo.

Male,forse.    ma non mi sento di condannarla.


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Prima di andare avanti e per capire la vastità del problema, con la Giamaica come stiamo messi?


Mah io farei anche un sondaggio tra amici e conoscenti.   a senso,mi sa che qualcuno che ne ha approfittato,c'è


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> giusto per completare la confessione, sperando in consigli sensati e non a insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti, vorrei aggiungere degli elementi appena scoperti, freschi di giornata:
> 
> ho scoperto che la mia compagna ebbe rapporti durante un suo viaggio a Cuba, credo *intorno al 2007*, con un cubano. Dopo il primo rapporto lei tornò a cuba una seconda volta e lo vide di nuovo. Lui venne anche in italia, dalla sua (del cubano) amante italiana e in quel periodo lui chiamò la mia compagna. Mi ricordo perché, almeno in quella volta, assistetti alla loro conversazione, che sembrava una normale conversazione tra amici. Lei parlava con lui mentre io ero in macchina insieme a lei, e tutto era come nulla fosse. Non ricordo cosa avvenne in quei giorni, per quanto mi riguarda potrebbero anche essersi visti in italia. *Da non dimenticare che alla base di tutto c'è l'astinenza sessuale forzata (3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni). *
> 
> ...


Scusami ma quanto durano dalle tue parti 10 anni? Non è che se esce fuori un'altra "cosetta" del 1997 o giù di li sono sempre i soliti 10 anni ... o si?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> e che vuoi commentare?  sta donna è stata ridotta contro il suo volere in castità per 10 (DIECI) anni
> ha trovato nel marito un muro di gomma senza occhi nè orecchie e ha risolto a suo modo.
> 
> Male,forse.    ma non mi sento di condannarla.


Nella vita ci si lascia,le storie finiscono.Però avendo io urtato la sensibilità di tobia,mi sono preso del cafone per avere espresso il mio nocumento e disagio,lascio a voi ogni commento.


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah io farei anche un sondaggio tra amici e conoscenti. a senso,mi sa che qualcuno che ne ha approfittato,c'è


Scherzavo a dire il vero. Ma poi cosa cambierebbe?
Lui si chiede se c'è amore, questi non si sfiorano da una vita. Ma quale amore?


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nella vita ci si lascia,le storie finiscono.Però avendo io urtato la sensibilità di tobia,mi sono preso del cafone per avere espresso il mio nocumento e disagio,lascio a voi ogni commento.





JON ha detto:


> Scherzavo a dire il vero. Ma poi cosa cambierebbe?
> Lui si chiede se c'è amore, questi non si sfiorano da una vita. Ma quale amore?


Mah. se quello tra Tobia e la moglie è amore,mi dimetto da essere senziente.

oppure se è vero che in certi quartieri di Roma c'è l'acqua all'arsenico,non vorrei che in certe zone di Vicenza ci sia l'acqua all'LSD.

perchè certi racconti mi paiono robe da Trainspotting,non da perdone vagamente normali


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu 6 sempre certo che non sia il caso di farti qualche analisina,eh?


concordo, me le sono fatte anche io dopo che ho scoperto il tradimento del mio ex


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah. se quello tra Tobia e la moglie è amore,mi dimetto da essere senziente.
> 
> oppure se è vero che in certi quartieri di Roma c'è l'acqua all'arsenico,non vorrei che in certe zone di Vicenza ci sia l'acqua all'LSD.
> 
> perchè certi racconti mi paiono robe da Trainspotting,non da perdone vagamente normali


No nei nostri fiumi casomai c'è la graspa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Scusami ma quanto durano dalle tue parti 10 anni? Non è che se esce fuori un'altra "cosetta" del 1997 o giù di li sono sempre i soliti 10 anni ... o si?




non hai tutti i torti. Nel 2007, considerato quanto detto fin'ora, la carestia durava da 4 anni. Boh! magari semplicemente le piace andare a pescare altrove ogni tanto. La questione è che per quello che lei ha sempre detto e fatto (riguardo al rapporto di coppia), l'ho sempre vista come una specie di paladina della fedeltà e dell'onestà.


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah. se quello tra Tobia e la moglie è amore,mi dimetto da essere senziente.
> 
> oppure se è vero che in certi quartieri di Roma c'è l'acqua all'arsenico,non vorrei che in certe zone di Vicenza ci sia l'acqua all'LSD.
> 
> *perchè certi racconti mi paiono robe da Trainspotting,non da perdone vagamente normali*


Infatti Toby è un fake. Una simile osservazione: "insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti" è troppo pertinente. Troppo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Mah. se quello tra Tobia e la moglie è amore,mi dimetto da essere senziente.
> 
> oppure se è vero che in certi quartieri di Roma c'è l'acqua all'arsenico,non vorrei che in certe zone di Vicenza ci sia l'acqua all'LSD.
> 
> perchè certi racconti mi paiono robe da Trainspotting,non da perdone vagamente normali


Cosa devo scrivere?tobia parla di amore....,questa con il cubano dopo averci scopato ci parlava al telefono serenamente davanti a tobia.....e se scrivo quello che penso passo per cafone.E allora va bene così...sarà diversamente amore...forse il matto sono io.


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo, me le sono fatte anche io dopo che ho scoperto il tradimento del mio ex


Anche perchè cubani,tanzaniani e chissà chi altri......non è che vadano famosi per l'igiene.

il defunto uomo di una mia amica da un viaggio a Cuba era tornato con lo scolo.....


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa devo scrivere?tobia parla di amore....,questa con il cubano dopo averci scopato ci parlava al telefono serenamente davanti a tobia.....e se scrivo quello che penso passo per cafone.E allora va bene così...sarà diversamente amore...forse il matto sono io.


ognuno viene trattato/a come lui/lei permette lo/la si tratti.   andrebbe insegnato ai bambini fin dall'asilo


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> non hai tutti i torti. Nel 2007, considerato quanto detto fin'ora, la carestia durava da 4 anni. Boh! magari semplicemente le piace andare a pescare altrove ogni tanto. La questione è che per quello che lei ha sempre detto e fatto (riguardo al rapporto di coppia), l'ho sempre vista come una specie di paladina della fedeltà e dell'onestà.


Guarda che a volte quello che viene sentito non corrisponde a quello che viene detto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti Toby è un fake. Una simile osservazione: "insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti" è troppo pertinente. Troppo.


Il dubbio è legittimo.


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio è legittimo.


Quale, il suo?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Anche perchè cubani,tanzaniani e chissà chi altri......non è che vadano famosi per l'igiene.
> 
> il defunto uomo di una mia amica da un viaggio a Cuba era tornato con lo scolo.....


Racconto quello che ho visto con i miei occhi a Cuba.

Lunedì sera all'Havana è un mortorio. Ci danno talmente tanto durante il weekend che poi il lunedì non ce la fanno ed infatti il lunedì i locali o sono chiusi o vuoti.
Con i miei due amici stavamo cenando decidendo il da farsi per il dopo cena quando al tavolo vicino al nostro si siedono due che rispecchiavano in pieno la definizione romana di strappone  Per farti capire, una portava delle calze a rete, di quelle molto appariscenti, con oltre 30 gradi di temperatura.
Mentre cerco di capire da quale parte di mondo siano sbucate, una delle due mi toglie qualsiasi dubbio quando le sento dire all'amica: "Aò ma ste due quanno cazzo ariveno". :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nel frattempo noi finiamo di cenare e decidiamo di andare a ballare in una discoteca all'ultimo piano di uno degli hotel più famosi dell'Havana. 

Dopo una mezz'ora, fanno la loro trionfale entrata le due del ristorante, accompagnate da altre due della stessa risma e un cubano, mulatto, che sembrava disegnato con la matita da Michelangelo: non era bello, era BELLO. Con un pizzico d'invidia maschile ho sperato che almeno soffrisse di alitosi e gli puzzasse il fiato. Ma credo che neanche quello.
Lui e le quattro strappone si siedono ad un tavolo e non dedico più loro molta attenzione.
Dopo una mezz'ora, andando in bagno, becco davanti all'entrata il cubanone che stava limonando con una delle quattro. Siccome ostruivano l'entrata in bagno mi faccio un attimo notare, ma loro non si scompongono più di tanto, si spostano quel tanto per farmi passare senza disintrecciare le loro lingue.
Entro in bagno, e dopo qualche secondo li sento entrare e chiudersi nel bagno accanto al mio. Quello che stava succedendo non aveva certo bisogno di spiegazioni. Finisco di fare quello che dovevo fare ed esco lasciandoli alle loro attività.
Dopo una decina di minuti esce la tipa, oserei dire con passo leggermente malfermo, e appena si siede al tavolo con le sue amiche queste si sporgono verso di lei come a chiederle qualcosa che posso solo indovinare:
"Allora come ce l'ha ?" "Come scopa ?" etc etc etc :rotfl:
Passano pochi secondi che una della altre si alza........e va in bagno 
La stessa scena si ripete per tutte e quattro.
Lui esce dal bagno insieme all'ultima, fresco come una rosa.
Sono sicuro che almeno il fiato gli puzzava.
Eccheccazzo.

Tobì......fatte st'analisi senti a me.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Anche perchè cubani,tanzaniani e chissà chi altri......non è che vadano famosi per l'igiene.
> 
> il defunto uomo di una mia amica da un viaggio a Cuba era tornato con lo scolo.....




vabbè io sono stata tradita con un'italiana


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Racconto quello che ho visto con i miei occhi a Cuba.
> 
> Lunedì sera all'Havana è un mortorio. Ci danno talmente tanto durante il weekend che poi il lunedì non ce la fanno ed infatti il lunedì i locali o sono chiusi o vuoti.
> Con i miei due amici stavamo cenando decidendo il da farsi per il dopo cena quando al tavolo vicino al nostro si siedono due che rispecchiavano in pieno la definizione romana di strappone  Per farti capire, una portava delle calze a, di quelle molto appariscenti, con oltre 30 gradi di temperatura.
> ...


Si concordo sulle analisi...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Quale, il suo?


Il dubbio che sia un fake.
Aggiunge particolari che portano sempre  al rafforzamento delle immagini create di uomo che non fa mai sesso e di donna che fa turismo sessuale. 
Sono immagini ribaltate di quanto è più comune. Ci manca che ci confessi che lei ha cominciato a essere manesca.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHkThol7U5o


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio che sia un fake.
> Aggiunge particolari che portano sempre  al rafforzamento delle immagini create di uomo che non fa mai sesso e di donna che fa turismo sessuale.
> Sono immagini ribaltate di quanto è più comune. Ci manca che ci confessi che lei ha cominciato a essere manesca.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHkThol7U5o


Ma perchè dici ci manca
ci confessi...


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio che sia un fake.
> Aggiunge particolari che portano sempre  al rafforzamento delle immagini create di uomo che non fa mai sesso e di donna che fa turismo sessuale.
> Sono immagini ribaltate di quanto è più comune. Ci manca che ci confessi che lei ha cominciato a essere manesca.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHkThol7U5o



In effetti i due caratteri sono eccessivamente agli antipodi.
Forse è questa la caratteristica più stonata, più che il ribaltamento del comportamento comune.
Di donne che fanno turismo sessuale ne ho viste, e non solo a Cuba, anche a Capo Verde anni fa, e di uomini casti o filofobici ve ne sono parecchi. Che poi queste due persone possano trovare un'intesa coniugale, o anche solo approcciarsi in una relazione amorosa, lo trovo però alquanto strano.  
E' anche vero però che alcuni aspetti della personalità non emergono subito, ma si accentuano con gli anni.


----------



## Tobia (5 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio che sia un fake.



magari fossi un fake!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia mandala a fanculo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tobia mandala a fanculo!!!


o anche no, ma prima fai le analisi


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tobia *mandala a fanculo!*!!


Per  un attimo ho pensato di esser rientrata sullo stesso 3D ....poi ho messo a fuoco di la Saro  qui Tobia:carneval: E ho capito che ancora non sono rincretinita del tutto ... Che pauraaaaa:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> giusto per completare la confessione, sperando in consigli sensati e non a insulti da utenti che usano i forum per sfogare le proprie frustrazioni senza essere visti, vorrei aggiungere degli elementi appena scoperti, freschi di giornata:
> 
> ho scoperto che la mia compagna ebbe rapporti durante un suo viaggio a Cuba, credo intorno al 2007, con un cubano. Dopo il primo rapporto lei tornò a cuba una seconda volta e lo vide di nuovo. Lui venne anche in italia, dalla sua (del cubano) amante italiana e in quel periodo lui chiamò la mia compagna. Mi ricordo perché, almeno in quella volta, assistetti alla loro conversazione, che sembrava una normale conversazione tra amici. Lei parlava con lui mentre io ero in macchina insieme a lei, e tutto era come nulla fosse. Non ricordo cosa avvenne in quei giorni, per quanto mi riguarda potrebbero anche essersi visti in italia. Da non dimenticare che alla base di tutto c'è l'astinenza sessuale forzata (3/4 rapporti l'anno negli ultimi 10 anni).
> 
> ...


La seconda che hai detto ma mi sembra pure ovvia come risposta


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia, scusa, ma 3/4 volte all'anno nel senso una volta ogni tre mesi?????

Non la chiamerei neppure compagna.

Non ti fai qualche domanda su ti te più che su di lei?

Lei è strana perchè va a cercarseli a Cuba ed a Zanzibar, ma forse in Italia stenterebbe a trovare ventenni, credo, non ne sono certa, io ho un amico che ha 15 anni meno di me ma ho fatto una fatica enorme a farmene una ragione, avrei preferito un coetaneo, ma credimi, ve vale proprio la pena il cambio, da un coetaneo a uno moto molto più giovane, figuriamoci se non ci ha guadagnato la tua donna,28 anni meno di lei,  per di più abituata male, come era con te.

A questo punto mi sta diventando non dico simpatica, ma quasi. Poveretta, giovane e vedova bianca non si può sentire, e anche se ora ha lasciato Zanzibar,  sicuramente il ricordo non la abbandona, soprattutto se tu continui a fare il fioretto dell'astinenza.

Non so neanche se qui si può parlare di perdono, se io avessi concesso il sesso a mio marito ogni tre mesi NON mi sarei meravigliata del suo tradimento, anzi, mi sarei fatta molte domande se non avesse chiesto spiegazioni su di me.

Non ti piace fare sesso?  Cerca una compagna che la pensi come te, ce ne sono molte.

La vostra coppia la vedo male, lei si è abituata troppo bene e soffre.

Hai letto cosa ha scritto Tebe su Mattia?


----------



## Tobia (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai letto cosa ha scritto Tebe su Mattia?



no...dove?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> no...dove?


Tobia mollele lì nemo con mi...
Il conte ha bisogno di te...
Ghemo na patria da salvar...

Mollele lì 
Fame na carità non sta lesare che te casca le bale...


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> no...dove?



'Non sesso in coppia'.


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio che sia un fake.
> Aggiunge particolari che portano sempre  al rafforzamento delle immagini create di uomo che non fa mai sesso e di donna che fa turismo sessuale.
> Sono immagini ribaltate di quanto è più comune. Ci manca che ci confessi che lei ha cominciato a essere manesca.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHkThol7U5o


Effettivamente. La provocazione della normalità. Cosi facendo è facile creare isteria.
Direi che tra l'assortita varietà di commenti, giudizi e sfottò l'obiettivo è stato raggiunto.

Bravo Toby.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente. La provocazione della normalità. Cosi facendo è facile creare isteria.
> Direi che tra l'assortita varietà di commenti, giudizi e sfottò l'obiettivo è stato raggiunto.
> 
> Bravo Toby.


Bravo in cosa a prendersi insulti ?! Cioè ci gode se prende insulti ?! :singleeye: Un malato sostanzialmente reagisce così :carneval: quindi finiamo la frase va e non lodiamo le coglionaggione che è meglio....la frase suonerebbe così : bravo Toby ? Mah non direi se tu sei un fake sei pure coglione e se ti diverti vai dallo psico che è meglio :carneval: Ma come ti è venuto in mente di scrivergli bravo ?!?!:singleeye: De che ?!?! non ha senso porca zozza :carneval:


----------



## Tobia (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ha senso porca zozza :carneval:



onestamente non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare il senso, il motivo di inventare una storia del genere.


comunque penso che ieri ci sia stata la rottura, però questa non è dovuta a me e al fatto delle corna di lei, la rottura c'è stata quando lei mi ha detto, dopo 24 ore dalla scoperta del cubano, che avevo due alternative: o ci mettevo una pietra sopra oppure era finita li. A quel punto mi sono sentito così frustrato che ho "confessato" una mia storiella (durata 3 giorni) con una ragazza, avvenuta dopo 9 mesi di rapporto. C'è da precisare che quando ci siamo conosciuti lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito. Il primo mese e mezzo ci vedevamo da clandestini al motel, un paio di volte la settimana. Il mese e mezzo successivo ci siamo visti  una volta (credo) perché lavoravo all'estero (e siamo ai primi tre mesi). Nei due mesi successivi io presi un appartamento vicino a dove abitava lei, e ci si vedeva li. Ancora due mesi all'estero in cui ci si è visti poche volte. Ancora un mese insieme e poi di nuovo due mesi in trasferta in italia.... continuo dopo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Ma in concreto cosa ti lega a questa donna? Come può dirti "o ci metti una pietra sopra o è finita qui"?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Tobia ha detto:


> onestamente non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare il senso, il motivo di inventare una storia del genere.
> 
> 
> comunque penso che ieri ci sia stata la rottura, però questa non è dovuta a me e al fatto delle corna di lei, la rottura c'è stata quando lei mi ha detto, dopo 24 ore dalla scoperta del cubano, che avevo due alternative: o ci mettevo una pietra sopra oppure era finita li. A quel punto mi sono sentito così frustrato che ho "confessato" una mia storiella (durata 3 giorni) con una ragazza, avvenuta dopo 9 mesi di rapporto. C'è da precisare che quando ci siamo conosciuti lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito. Il primo mese e mezzo ci vedevamo da clandestini al motel, un paio di volte la settimana. Il mese e mezzo successivo ci siamo visti  una volta (credo) perché lavoravo all'estero (e siamo ai primi tre mesi). Nei due mesi successivi io presi un appartamento vicino a dove abitava lei, e ci si vedeva li. Ancora due mesi all'estero in cui ci si è visti poche volte. Ancora un mese insieme e poi di nuovo due mesi in trasferta in italia.... continuo dopo


E certo,dopo essere stata beccata si sente in diritto di dare pure ultimatum ci metti una pietra su,o finisce qui.No....,io mi astengo,sono un cafone,qui dentro abbiamo i professoroni,lascio a loro ogni tipo di opinione,accomodatevi sono curioso di leggere trattati di saggezza e di vita vissuta.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

in fin dei conti, dovresti girare il tutto:
no cara, o ci mettiamo assieme o finisce tutto qui. 

Sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,dopo essere stata beccata si sente in diritto di dare pure ultimatum ci metti una pietra su,o finisce qui.No....,io mi astengo,sono un cafone,qui dentro abbiamo i professoroni,lascio a loro ogni tipo di opinione,accomodatevi sono curioso di leggere trattati di saggezza e di vita vissuta.



Okay: opinione di una professorona:


é una grandissima stronza




trattato di saggezza:


mandala a fare in culo!


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma in concreto cosa ti lega a questa donna? Come può dirti "o ci metti una pietra sopra o è finita qui"?


Beh quando saltano fuori ad una ad una tutte le scopate extra
un po di rabbia si accumula e a quel punto la miglior difesa diventa 
l'attaco.Anche il mio metteva gli ultimatum ma poi dal avvocato
zitto e muto a pregarmi di perdonarlo.Fai na cosa bella Tobia e mandala 
finalmente a fanculo...e fatti ste benedette analisi! P.S:io gli fregherei il
passaporto prima di andarmene


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> onestamente non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare il senso, il motivo di inventare una storia del genere.
> 
> 
> comunque penso che ieri ci sia stata la rottura, però questa non è dovuta a me e al fatto delle corna di lei, la rottura c'è stata quando lei mi ha detto, dopo 24 ore dalla scoperta del cubano, che avevo due alternative: o ci mettevo una pietra sopra oppure era finita li. A quel punto mi sono sentito così frustrato che ho "confessato" una mia storiella (durata 3 giorni) con una ragazza, avvenuta dopo 9 mesi di rapporto. C'è da precisare che quando ci siamo conosciuti lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito. Il primo mese e mezzo ci vedevamo da clandestini al motel, un paio di volte la settimana. Il mese e mezzo successivo ci siamo visti  una volta (credo) perché lavoravo all'estero (e siamo ai primi tre mesi). Nei due mesi successivi io presi un appartamento vicino a dove abitava lei, e ci si vedeva li. Ancora due mesi all'estero in cui ci si è visti poche volte. Ancora un mese insieme e poi di nuovo due mesi in trasferta in italia.... continuo dopo


Cogliete l'occasione e lasciatevi farà bene ad entrambi ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

Mà,

mantengo l'impressione di partenza.
La compagna (...) di Tobia si permette questo atteggiamento perchè, in definitiva, non ha più tutto questo interesse a continuare ad esserlo.
Sempre impressione, però diamine, dire "o stai buono o te ne vai", vuol dire che ti vanno bene entrambe le alternative. 

Se fosse così, sarebbe impossibile per Tobia mandarla a quel paese, perchè in realtà ci è stato mandato lui già da tempo.


----------



## Tobia (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come può dirti "o ci metti una pietra sopra o è finita qui"?


appunto! ma il fatto è che quando le ho detto della scappatella di 16 anni fa, lei è andata su tutte le furie, ma ha fatto dormire sul divano e adesso sto aspettando che si svegli per fare le valigie e andarmene. Ma arrivo a spiegare i motivi della mia scappatella:


ero arrivato al nono mese di rapporto, nel mio post precedente. Ritorno ancora indietro ai primi mesi per dare un quadro completo della situazione: lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito, ma prima di mettersi con me aveva una storia con un tipo, per inquadrarlo bene, diciamo che è il classico istruttore che tutte le donne vorrebbero farsi (c'è da dire comunque che lei aveva già intenzione di lasciare il marito, prima del rapporto con l'istruttore). Come prestanza istruttore (chiamiamolo così) era quasi il doppio di me, palestrato, braccia possenti ecc... io mingherlino di 180x67 kg (adesso ne peso 78). Ebbene, durante le nostre fantastiche prime uscite (e nei mesi successivi) lei continuava a confrontarmi con l'istruttore, addirittura una volta anche durante il sesso: si è meravigliata del fatto che io non fossi in grado di reggerla con la sola forza delle braccia (mentre lo facevamo), mentre l'altro la faceva volteggiare in aria come una piuma senza fatica (parole mie ma rendono l'idea del paragone), e grazie al cazzo! Altro esempio, una volta, finito di fare sesso (siamo sempre ai primi mesi di rapporto), ora non ricordo esattamente l'argomento, ma ad una mia frase romantica lei risponde citando l'istruttore, per l'ennesima volta. Insomma, il nome dell'istruttore era costantemente presente come un mantra, e quando io lo facevo notare lei si incazzava tantissimo e si finiva in discussione. In questo scenario, e dopo tre mesi di rapporto, il fratello della mia lei viene a trovarla, e una sera lei organizza un incontro con l'istruttore perché ci tiene a farglielo conoscere. Il fratello di lei era seccato dal fatto che anche io volessi essere presente a quell'incontro, anch'io non avevo mai visto questo superuomo, morale... sono arrivato completamente ubriaco e in quella sera ho fatto una figura di merda tremenda, e sono stato regolarmente cazziato. Sempre collegato all'istruttore, poco dopo, non ricordo quanto tempo dopo quella sera, sempre per la presenza di suo fratello in visita, lei decide di organizzare una serata invitando anche l'istruttore. Stavamo bevendo un caffè al bar io e lei, mi ricordo come fosse oggi, che parlando della serata da organizzare, il suo pensiero fu quello che avrebbe dovuto preparare da mangiare una determinata cosa all'istruttore, perché sapeva che gli piaceva tanto. Di quello che piaceva a me non sembrava preoccuparsene. 

Non voglio dilungarmi troppo e arrivo al 9 mese. In quel mese suo padre veniva a trovarla dopo un lungo periodo senza vedersi (lei abita al nord lui all'estremo sud e... viaggia solo in macchina). Nella prospettiva di conoscere il padre lei inizia una specie di addestramento nei miei confronti riguardo alle regole dello stare a tavola. E' un continuo rimprovero su come tengo la forchetta, come porto il pane alla bocca ecc... io sono innamorato, e cerco di assecondarla perché comunque ci tengo a farle farle fare bella figura col padre. Morale: dopo settimane di "ammaestramento" conosco suo padre ed arriva il momento della cena. Ebbene, suo padre a tavola si comportava da cafone, maleducato e totalmente irrispettoso nei miei confronti. Riuscite lontanamente ad immaginare come mi sono sentito quella sera? LA mia scappatella con l'altra ragazza e successa esattamente pochi giorni dopo quella sera. Mi sentivo umiliato, frustrato, tra l'istruttore, suo padre, l'aggressività di lei e l'obbligarmi ad avere un certo atteggiamento a tavola per fare bella figura davanti ad un cafone maleducato ecc... è arrivata la scappatella. La sua reazione quando ieri le ho confessato la scappatella è stata, oltre che aggressiva, anche manesca. Ora non è più una questione delle sue relazioni col cubano e con i due ragazzi di zanzibar: ora la questione è la mia scappatella di tre giorni avvenuta 16 anni fa...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> appunto! ma il fatto è che quando le ho detto della scappatella di 16 anni fa, lei è andata su tutte le furie, ma ha fatto dormire sul divano e adesso sto aspettando che si svegli per fare le valigie e andarmene. Ma arrivo a spiegare i motivi della mia scappatella:
> 
> 
> ero arrivato al nono mese di rapporto, nel mio post precedente. Ritorno ancora indietro ai primi mesi per dare un quadro completo della situazione: lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito, ma prima di mettersi con me aveva una storia con un tipo, per inquadrarlo bene, diciamo che è il classico istruttore che tutte le donne vorrebbero farsi (c'è da dire comunque che lei aveva già intenzione di lasciare il marito, prima del rapporto con l'istruttore). Come prestanza istruttore (chiamiamolo così) era quasi il doppio di me, palestrato, braccia possenti ecc... io mingherlino di 180x67 kg (adesso ne peso 78). Ebbene, durante le nostre fantastiche prime uscite (e nei mesi successivi) lei continuava a confrontarmi con l'istruttore, addirittura una volta anche durante il: si è meravigliata del fatto che io non fossi in grado di reggerla con la sola forza delle braccia (mentre lo facevamo), mentre l'altro la faceva volteggiare in aria come una piuma senza fatica (parole mie ma rendono l'idea del paragone), e grazie al cazzo! Altro esempio, una volta, finito di fare sesso (siamo sempre ai primi mesi di rapporto), ora non ricordo esattamente l'argomento, ma ad una mia frase romantica lei risponde citando l'istruttore, per l'ennesima volta. Insomma, il nome dell'istruttore era costantemente presente come un mantra, e quando io lo facevo notare lei si incazzava tantissimo e si finiva in discussione. In questo scenario, e dopo tre mesi di rapporto, il fratello della mia lei viene a trovarla, e una sera lei organizza un incontro con l'istruttore perché ci tiene a farglielo conoscere. Il fratello di lei era seccato dal fatto che anche io volessi essere presente a quell'incontro, anch'io non avevo mai visto questo superuomo, morale... sono arrivato completamente ubriaco e in quella sera ho fatto una figura di merda tremenda, e sono stato regolarmente cazziato. Sempre collegato all'istruttore, poco dopo, non ricordo quanto tempo dopo quella sera, sempre per la presenza di suo fratello in visita, lei decide di organizzare una serata invitando anche l'istruttore. Stavamo bevendo un caffè al bar io e lei, mi ricordo come fosse oggi, che parlando della serata da organizzare, il suo pensiero fu quello che avrebbe dovuto preparare da mangiare una determinata cosa all'istruttore, perché sapeva che gli piaceva tanto...devo di nuovo staccare



Ehm... ma perchè ti ci sei messo assieme?
Voglio dire, sì lieto inizio ben conduce...


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> appunto! ma il fatto è che quando le ho detto della scappatella di 16 anni fa, lei è andata su tutte le furie, ma ha fatto dormire sul divano e adesso sto aspettando che si svegli per fare le valigie e andarmene. Ma arrivo a spiegare i motivi della mia scappatella:
> 
> 
> ero arrivato al nono mese di rapporto, nel mio post precedente. Ritorno ancora indietro ai primi mesi per dare un quadro completo della situazione: lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito, ma prima di mettersi con me aveva una storia con un tipo, per inquadrarlo bene, diciamo che è il classico istruttore che tutte le donne vorrebbero farsi (c'è da dire comunque che lei aveva già intenzione di lasciare il marito, prima del rapporto con l'istruttore). Come prestanza istruttore (chiamiamolo così) era quasi il doppio di me, palestrato, braccia possenti ecc... io mingherlino di 180x67 kg (adesso ne peso 78). Ebbene, durante le nostre fantastiche prime uscite (e nei mesi successivi) lei continuava a confrontarmi con l'istruttore, addirittura una volta anche durante il: si è meravigliata del fatto che io non fossi in grado di reggerla con la sola forza delle braccia (mentre lo facevamo), mentre l'altro la faceva volteggiare in aria come una piuma senza fatica (parole mie ma rendono l'idea del paragone), e grazie al cazzo! Altro esempio, una volta, finito di fare sesso (siamo sempre ai primi mesi di rapporto), ora non ricordo esattamente l'argomento, ma ad una mia frase romantica lei risponde citando l'istruttore, per l'ennesima volta. Insomma, il nome dell'istruttore era costantemente presente come un mantra, e quando io lo facevo notare lei si incazzava tantissimo e si finiva in discussione. In questo scenario, e dopo tre mesi di rapporto, il fratello della mia lei viene a trovarla, e una sera lei organizza un incontro con l'istruttore perché ci tiene a farglielo conoscere. Il fratello di lei era seccato dal fatto che anche io volessi essere presente a quell'incontro, anch'io non avevo mai visto questo superuomo, morale... sono arrivato completamente ubriaco e in quella sera ho fatto una figura di merda tremenda, e sono stato regolarmente cazziato. Sempre collegato all'istruttore, poco dopo, non ricordo quanto tempo dopo quella sera, sempre per la presenza di suo fratello in visita, lei decide di organizzare una serata invitando anche l'istruttore. Stavamo bevendo un caffè al bar io e lei, mi ricordo come fosse oggi, che parlando della serata da organizzare, il suo pensiero fu quello che avrebbe dovuto preparare da mangiare una determinata cosa all'istruttore, perché sapeva che gli piaceva tanto...devo di nuovo staccare




Oh Dio mio! E tu ti sei messo con una cosi?!ORGOGLIO MASCHILE
dove sei? Non ce la faccio....Buona giornata.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Ma più che altro perché lei si è messa con Tobia?
Cioè... si è preso uno mingherlino che non se la scopa neppure, e poi va a beccarsene in giro da sempre...
C'è qualcosa che non funziona...
Tobia, che cosa trovava in te?
Ve lo sarete detti, no?
Affinità intellettuale?
Compagnia?
Il ritratto che ne viene fuori dal tuo racconto è di una stronza isterica...
Tira fuori il buono di questa storia nel raccontarla che non si capisce che ci facevate insieme altrimenti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Bene*

Sto leggendo....cubani,palestrati....poi sono quello che sbaglia....


----------



## Tobia (6 Marzo 2014)

ho modificato e aggiunto altri particolari nel post precedente... 


aggiungo qui un ultima cosa: dopo la mia "confessione" lei mi ha chiesto di giurare che quella è stata l'unica volta, io stavo giurando (anche perché è vero) ma mi sono fermato dicendo che io avrei giurato solo se anche lei giurava che il cubano e quelli di zanzibar sono state le uniche volte, morale: mi ha detto vaffanculo, e che se avessi insistito mi avrebbe messo alla porta (io abito a casa di lei) anche se erano le 23 di notte. 

Lei poi ha detto che io non ho più il diritto di parlare di fiducia visto che le ho tenuto nascosto per 16 anni una scappatella. Però è anche vero che lei non mi ha confessato le corna, le ho scoperte io. Oltretutto io non ho continuato una relazione per 8 mesi facendo finta di nulla con me mentre allo stesso momento scriveva all'amante che stava male quando non lo sentiva. E poi lei mi faceva provare le magliette dicendo che erano per i ragazzi di zanzibar che ne avevano bisogno, io contento di questo le provavo e consigliavo, mentre le magliette erano per il suo amante. Lo stesso per i dizionari, chiedendomi consiglio dicendo che erano per un ragazzo volenteroso di imparare l'italiano... il suo amante.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ho modificato e aggiunto altri particolari nel post precedente...
> 
> 
> aggiungo qui un ultima cosa: dopo la mia "confessione" lei mi ha chiesto di giurare che quella è stata l'unica volta, io stavo giurando (anche perché è vero) ma mi sono fermato dicendo che io avrei giurato solo se anche lei giurava che il cubano e quelli di zanzibar sono state le uniche volte, morale: mi ha detto vaffanculo, e che se avessi insistito mi avrebbe messo alla porta (io abito a casa di lei) anche se erano le 23 di notte.
> ...


Tobia, guarda, capisco che ora hai bisogno di sfogarti e fallo pure, continua e butta fuori tutto, ma sappi che la tua storia sembra davvero ai limiti della realtà, e non ti stupire delle reazioni di chi legge.
Io pure sono piuttosto basita...

Tanto per sapere... ma ti rendi conto che era poco credibile come paladina della fedeltà, quando con marito a casa frequentava istruttore e te?
Che il suo senso di dignità e rispetto erano a dir poco inesistenti quando parlava dell'istruttore con te?

Tobia... sai dove andare adesso? Sai cosa fare?

Sfogati pure, immagino che tu ne abbia bisogno, ma come stiamo a cose pratiche?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Vai*



Tobia ha detto:


> ho modificato e aggiunto altri particolari nel post precedente...
> 
> 
> aggiungo qui un ultima cosa: dopo la mia "confessione" lei mi ha chiesto di giurare che quella è stata l'unica volta, io stavo giurando (anche perché è vero) ma mi sono fermato dicendo che io avrei giurato solo se anche lei giurava che il cubano e quelli di zanzibar sono state le uniche volte, morale: mi ha detto vaffanculo, e che se avessi insistito mi avrebbe messo alla porta (io abito a casa di lei) anche se erano le 23 di notte.
> ...


Vai così,....sempre meglio,ragazzi "volenterosi"....,ti becchi pure i faffanculo,e minacce di essere messo alla porta....poi oscuro è intransigente,volgare e cafone....adesso voglio proprio vedere chi cazzo si permetterà di dire che sono cose"normali".....vediamo....


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> T
> 
> Tanto per sapere... ma ti rendi conto che *era poco credibile come paladina della fedeltà, quando con marito a casa frequentava istruttore e te?*
> Che il suo senso di dignità e rispetto erano a dir poco inesistenti quando parlava dell'istruttore con te?


E' questo un punto da rimarcare per comprendere il soggetto.
Lei non ha tradito il marito perché si è presa una sbandata per un altro.
Lei mentre era sposata frequentava altri uomini, il che dovrebbe far comprendere il coinvolgimento sentimentale  che aveva nel farlo.
Poi lei si è separata. E ha scelto te in luogo del marito.
Ora siete in crisi e si ripete esattamente lo stesso copione dell'epoca, solo che il marito ora sei tu.
Il tuo tradimento lei lo vede in maniera grave, perché è accaduto in un momento in cui lei era presa per te, e questo la mette in discussione come persona e la costringe a rivedere i parametri della storia. Lei in questo momento non ti vede più, non ti vuole tra le palle mentre gestisce le sue storie, e credo che accadrà lo stessa cosa che è avvenuta all'epoca. Quindi per lei i suoi tradimenti di ora, in crisi, non sono paragonabili ai suoi di adesso, in crisi.
Permettimi, non mi sembra una grande persona.
Non avete figli. Vi va bene.
Escine.
Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' questo un punto da rimarcare per comprendere il soggetto.
> Lei non ha tradito il marito perché si è presa una sbandata per un altro.
> Lei mentre era sposata frequentava altri uomini, il che dovrebbe far comprendere il coinvolgimento sentimentale  che aveva nel farlo.
> Poi lei si è separata. E ha scelto te in luogo del marito.
> ...



Ma c'era il fantastico e muscolosissimo istruttore eh!


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma c'era il fantastico e muscolosissimo istruttore eh!



Erano contemporanei?
Mi è sfuggita la cosa...
Vabbè, allora...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Erano contemporanei?
> Mi è sfuggita la cosa...
> Vabbè, allora...



Lei si lamentava con Tobia che lui non la reggesse bene come l'istruttore quando erano a letto!


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia, raccontaci le cose positive...
Perchè siete stati insieme tutti questi anni?
Cosa ci trovavi in lei?
Ne eri innamorato? Cosa ti divertiva di più?
Cosa ti rendeva felice?
Comunicavate?
Che persona è lei?
Lascia stare il sesso, buttati sui sentimenti, parla di quelli.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei si lamentava con Tobia che lui non la reggesse bene come l'istruttore quando erano a letto!



Tobia sta vedendo troppo la cosa sul lato sessuale... deve aprirsi e chiarirsi su quello sentimentale, altrimenti non si capisce che cosa legava questi due... e a dire il vero, lei sembra solo una stronza zoccoliforme...
Ma non credo sia così. Questo è quello che percepiamo dai racconti di Tobia.
Ci sarà altro! Spero...


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia, la mia impressione è che questa donna tenda a cercare di tenere in piedi relazioni stabili e nel frattempo si conceda avventure varie ed eventuali, ma proprio come stile di vita, e con la sua aggressività nei tuoi confronti mi sembra che "difenda" proprio il SUO stile di vita
anche la scelta di questi uomini è abbastanza indicativa: lontani, non impegnativi, "belli"...


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> Tobia, la mia impressione è che questa donna *tenda a cercare di tenere in piedi relazioni stabili* e nel frattempo si conceda avventure varie ed eventuali, ma proprio come stile di vita, e con la sua aggressività nei tuoi confronti mi sembra che "difenda" proprio il SUO stile di vita
> anche la scelta di questi uomini è abbastanza indicativa: lontani, non impegnativi, "belli"...


Può essere, e con uomini deboli.
Però manca una cosa importante: perché ha lasciato il marito.
Dieci anni di matrimonio... cosa li hanno mandati in crisi?
Potrebbe essere invece una persona che si attacca a queste relazioni non impegnative nei momenti di crisi.
Ma è Tobia che deve suggerirci dei particolari per capire meglio la storia.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Comunque*

Io leggendo questi post ho capito che devo fare un bagno di umiltà.Sono vecchio.A 42 anni  sono finito!Bisogna lasciare spazio ai moderni....,ormai volano cazzi a cascata e i maschi moderni sono inermi.Cubani,istruttori,ragazzi di zanzibar,pecorine assassine,chiavate a sangue ma nulla,l'uomo moderno zitto e muto.E se si azzarda ad esternare il proprio nocumento viene pure minacciato di essere messo alla porta....E quindi vai con altre corna,magari saranno magrebini,egiziani,congolesi,albanesi,l'uomo moderno inerme e la propria donna in giro per il mondo a fare incetta di cappelle.....Ma si ,un porto di mare,chi entra e chi esce, i maschi moderni zitti e muti....,dignità zero,amor proprio zero,però...però non bisogna definirli coglioni se no si offendono,sono dotati di rara sensibilità,loro devono salvare il rapporto , infondo che c'è di male se la propria donna va in giro per il mondo a ciappare cazzi in ogni dove?Sono vetusto,mi faccio da parte...mi voglio ancora bene....non sarò mai moderno.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Tobia, raccontaci le cose positive...
> Perchè siete stati insieme tutti questi anni?
> Cosa ci trovavi in lei?
> Ne eri innamorato? Cosa ti divertiva di più?
> ...


Perdonami,tu che sei un uomo moderno,che ci vedi di positivo?


----------



## Tobia (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Erano contemporanei?
> Mi è sfuggita la cosa...
> Vabbè, allora...



no, io sono arrivato subitissimo dopo l'istruttore, non contemporaneamente, e quando lei era con l'istruttore comunque ormai per lei era davvero finita col marito, anche se il marito ancora non lo sapeva. 

Vorrei aggiungere che col suo ex marito sono rimasti in buoni rapporti, l'ho conosciuto anche e devo dire che è una bravissima persona a livello umano, il classico gigante buono sotto certi versi, ma sempre gigante iè 



poi aggiungo il resto, quello che andava bene al di là del sesso... adesso sono esausto


----------



## Tobia (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?



io 46, lei 50


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> no, io sono arrivato subitissimo dopo l'istruttore, non contemporaneamente, e quando lei era con l'istruttore comunque *ormai per lei era davvero finita col marito, anche se il marito ancora non lo sapeva*.
> 
> Vorrei aggiungere che col suo *ex marito* sono rimasti in *buoni rapporti*, l'ho conosciuto anche e devo dire che è *una bravissima persona a livello umano*, il classico gigante buono sotto certi versi, ma sempre gigante iè
> 
> ...


Ti ha spiegato perché era finita col suo ex marito?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,tu che sei un *uomo moderno*,che ci vedi di positivo?



Io ci vedo una persona che è arrivata qui parlando solo del lato sessuale della cosa e si è dimenticato  - al solito, l'ho fatto anch'io - dei sentimenti.
Letta così la storia lei passa per la zoccola.
Ma non credo che dietro relazioni durate anni, 10 il marito, 16 lui, ci sia solo quello che è emerso con i primi post.
Sul moderno, Oscuro... son più vecchio di te!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Io ci vedo una persona che è arrivata qui parlando solo del lato sessuale della cosa e si è dimenticato  - al solito, l'ho fatto anch'io - dei sentimenti.
> Letta così la storia lei passa per la zoccola.
> Ma non credo che dietro relazioni durate anni, 10 il marito, 16 lui, ci sia solo quello che è emerso con i primi post.
> Sul moderno, Oscuro... son più vecchio di te!


Perdonami,io sono una grande cafone, quindi sono disattento.Dove hai letto del lato sentimentale in questa storia?Purtroppo noi anziani facciamo fatica a cogliere cose e situazioni.Dove hai letto di sentimenti?no perchè fra tutte queste corna,da uomo antico come sono farei fatica a vedere un minimo di sentimenti.Sai io ho il concetto che se provi amore e rispetto non vai prendere famelici cazzi dall'altra parte del mondo.


----------



## Tobia (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ha spiegato perché era finita col suo ex marito?



onestamente non saprei con esattezza. So alcune cose ma preferisco che sia lei, se ne ha voglia, a raccontarle, perché sono cose che riguardano lei e il suo ex marito (che ha confidato a me), e non mi sembra giusto che sia io a parlarne. 


Per il resto ho bisogno prima di riprendere un po' le forze...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> appunto! ma il fatto è che quando le ho detto della scappatella di 16 anni fa, lei è andata su tutte le furie, ma ha fatto dormire sul divano e adesso sto aspettando che si svegli per fare le valigie e andarmene. Ma arrivo a spiegare i motivi della mia scappatella:
> 
> 
> ero arrivato al nono mese di rapporto, nel mio post precedente. Ritorno ancora indietro ai primi mesi per dare un quadro completo della situazione: lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito, ma prima di mettersi con me aveva una storia con un tipo, per inquadrarlo bene, diciamo che è il classico istruttore che tutte le donne vorrebbero farsi (c'è da dire comunque che lei aveva già intenzione di lasciare il marito, prima del rapporto con l'istruttore). Come prestanza istruttore (chiamiamolo così) era quasi il doppio di me, palestrato, braccia possenti ecc... io mingherlino di 180x67 kg (adesso ne peso 78). Ebbene, durante le nostre fantastiche prime uscite (e nei mesi successivi) lei continuava a confrontarmi con l'istruttore, addirittura una volta anche durante il sesso: si è meravigliata del fatto che io non fossi in grado di reggerla con la sola forza delle braccia (mentre lo facevamo), mentre l'altro la faceva volteggiare in aria come una piuma senza fatica (parole mie ma rendono l'idea del paragone), e grazie al cazzo! Altro esempio, una volta, finito di fare sesso (siamo sempre ai primi mesi di rapporto), ora non ricordo esattamente l'argomento, ma ad una mia frase romantica lei risponde citando l'istruttore, per l'ennesima volta. Insomma, il nome dell'istruttore era costantemente presente come un mantra, e quando io lo facevo notare lei si incazzava tantissimo e si finiva in discussione. In questo scenario, e dopo tre mesi di rapporto, il fratello della mia lei viene a trovarla, e una sera lei organizza un incontro con l'istruttore perché ci tiene a farglielo conoscere. Il fratello di lei era seccato dal fatto che anche io volessi essere presente a quell'incontro, anch'io non avevo mai visto questo superuomo, morale... sono arrivato completamente ubriaco e in quella sera ho fatto una figura di merda tremenda, e sono stato regolarmente cazziato. Sempre collegato all'istruttore, poco dopo, non ricordo quanto tempo dopo quella sera, sempre per la presenza di suo fratello in visita, lei decide di organizzare una serata invitando anche l'istruttore. Stavamo bevendo un caffè al bar io e lei, mi ricordo come fosse oggi, che parlando della serata da organizzare, il suo pensiero fu quello che avrebbe dovuto preparare da mangiare una determinata cosa all'istruttore, perché sapeva che gli piaceva tanto. Di quello che piaceva a me non sembrava preoccuparsene.
> ...


Toby... ma tu... hai fatto una luuuunga selezione per cercarti una così?
Maremma trottola.


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Toby... ma tu... hai fatto una luuuunga selezione per cercarti una così?
> *Maremma trottola*.


Pure bacajola ... sicchè ...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*E poi*

Vorrei fare un'altra osservazione educatamente.Un uomo conosce una donna sposata che tradisce spudoratamente il marito prima con l'istruttore poi con chi capita....Io che sono quell'uomo e decido di mettermi accanto una che al cazzo da del tu,non mi faccio prendere  il dubbio che lo stesso trattamento riservato al marito sarà riservato a me un domani?Ma questi uomini moderni capiscono che se quella donna ha una natura troieggiante sarà anche troieggiante con loro?questi uomini  di cosa si lamentano poi?dei cazzi a grappoli presi a zanzibar?dei piselloni ciappati a cuba?delle nerchie beccate in palestra?Sono vecchio mi date una spiegazione plausibile?


----------



## erab (6 Marzo 2014)

Lei è stata onesta, non ti ha mai trattato da pari, ti ha fatto capire fin da subito che non eri 
adeguato, sessualmente e socialmente, ha definito i ruoli del vostro rapporto con lei al comando e tu un 
passo in dietro.
Concludendo, ti è piaciuta, hai accettato tacitamente le regole e te la sei presa.
Ora, dopo dieci anni, cosa vuoi da lei?!?!?!?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> Lei è stata onesta, non ti ha mai trattato da pari, ti ha fatto capire fin da subito che non eri
> adeguato, sessualmente e socialmente, ha definito i ruoli del vostro rapporto con lei al comando e tu un
> passo in dietro.
> Concludendo, ti è piaciuta, hai accettato tacitamente le regole e te la sei presa.
> Ora, dopo dieci anni, cosa vuoi da lei?!?!?!?


Interessante.Quindi se oscuro pensa che tobia sia una grande coglione è volgare o pensa una cosa giusta?


----------



## erab (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante.Quindi se oscuro pensa che tobia sia una grande coglione è volgare o pensa una cosa giusta?


Liberissimo di pensarlo, ma comunque riduttivo.
Sta emergendo una cosa importante, tutti i tradimenti partono dal cambiamento.
Uno/Una arriva ad un certo punto della propria vita e decide che quello che ha non gli va più bene, che deve 
cambiare, provare altro.
Ma lei non è cambiata, è la stessa di dieci anni fa.
E' lui che è cambiato.
E' lui che non si accontenta di quello che ha, che vuole altro (in questo caso una moglie fedele)
Per assurdo, la tradita è lei, che oggi scopre di non essere più accettata dal marito per quello che è.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> Liberissimo di pensarlo, ma comunque riduttivo.
> Sta emergendo una cosa importante, tutti i tradimenti partono dal cambiamento.
> Uno/Una arriva ad un certo punto della propria vita e decide che quello che ha non gli va più bene, che deve
> cambiare, provare altro.
> ...


Cambiato?cambiato di cosa?io mi compro una panda diesel,dopo 8 anni mi incazzo perchè la panda diesel non corre?allora le cose sono due non capisco un cazzo di macchine,o non capisco un cazzo di macchine e sono pure una grande coglione.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Tobia...
17 anni sono tanti.
Siete stati fedeli tutto questo tempo?
Tu hai fatto un errore a introdurre il tuo vecchio tradimento in questa storia.
Le hai dato la possibilità di scaricare su di te ulteriori colpe.
Già nella reazione isterica che ha avuto lo ha fatto. Lei è convinta di essere nel giusto a tradirti, perché tu sessualmente - ma non solo, mi sa - non ci sei. Se tu cerchi di addossare a lei le colpe, ovviamente reagisce come ha fatto.
Non puoi farlo: lei si sente nel giusto. Ha 50 anni, un'età difficile per molte donne. Andare con ragazzi giovani la fa stare bene. Darle addosso perché lo ha fatto, la fa stare male.
Perché lei si sente nel giusto, e in credito nei tuoi confronti.
Io la vedo come una donna in crisi, periodicamente in crisi. 
Ma il problema non è nel sesso: lei cerca conferme attraverso il sesso, ma ha bisogno di altro.
Ha bisogno di sentirsi amata, desiderata, compresa, e ora anche di sentirsi giovane.
(E' pure gelosa dell'amante esotico. Quando mai cercando solo sesso si è gelosi in queste situazioni?)
Magari ancora per poco. Sta afferrando una vita che le sta passando via. Gli ultimi brandelli prima di diventare vecchia. Le ultime passioni prima di spegnersi. O così crede lei.
La vostra vita insieme era interessante? Io credo di no.
Tu hai dei problemi che non vuoi affrontare, e che hai fatto subire alla tua compagna.
Lei ha scelta la soluzione più facile per godersi un po' di vita in qualche modo.
Ma i problemi partono da voi due.
La storia precedente col marito potrebbe rivelarti lati della personalità di lei che ti sono oscuri. Il suo modo d reagire a determinate situazioni, per esempio. Perché la dinamica sembra simile, solo che guardando un'altra storia dal di fuori ti sarà forse più facile capire gli errori che stai commettendo ora.
Sbaglio o vedo una donna che per 17 anni è stata fedele?
Ribalta un po' quell'immagine di donna facile che hai trasmesso con i tuoi post, non credi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cambiato?cambiato di cosa?io mi compro una panda diesel,dopo 8 anni mi incazzo perchè la panda diesel non corre?allora le cose sono due non capisco un cazzo di macchine,o non capisco un cazzo di macchine e sono pure una grande coglione.



Ma perché scrivi sempre "una grande coglione"? Lo fai apposta oppure ti scappa una a proprio li, per puro caso?


----------



## erab (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambiato?cambiato di cosa?io mi compro una panda diesel,dopo 8 anni mi incazzo perchè la panda diesel non corre?allora le cose sono due non capisco un cazzo di macchine,o non capisco un cazzo di macchine e sono pure una grande coglione.


Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, dopo 8 anni è tornato dal concessionario della sua panda diesel che
non corre e si aspetta pure che il concessionario gli dia ragione.
Era una panda quando l'ha comprata, è una panda adesso.
Non può lamentarsi, se non gli va più bene che la cambi e basta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*danny*

Tutto vero,tutto bello,ma le persone si lasciano danny!Se vuoi andare a prendere cappelle esotiche ci sta,ma ci vai da single.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tobia...
> 17 anni sono tanti.
> Siete stati fedeli tutto questo tempo?
> Tu hai fatto un errore a introdurre il tuo vecchio tradimento in questa storia.
> ...


Mi pareva che avesse scritto che ha avuto di sicuro un'altra storia 5 anni fa...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché scrivi sempre "una grande coglione"? Lo fai apposta oppure ti scappa una a proprio li, per puro caso?


:rotfl:Mi scappa la a!


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi pareva che avesse scritto che ha avuto di sicuro un'altra storia 5 anni fa...



12 anni, allora...

Ma qui i problemi sono irrisolti da anni... se non hanno metabolizzato la storia di 5 anni fa...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Marzo 2014)

Per me è tutto inventato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 12 anni, allora...
> 
> Ma qui i problemi sono irrisolti da anni... *se non hanno metabolizzato la storia di 5 anni fa*...


l'ha scoperta solo adesso perchè ha cominciato a dubitare... ma pare non sia l'unica... EraVi anche un pregresso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me è tutto inventato.


mah. Alla fine cambia qualche cosa?:singleeye:


----------



## erab (6 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me è tutto inventato.


Possibile



Probabile




Ma ha lo stesso fascino torbido di una trasmissione della de Filippi


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, dopo 8 anni è tornato dal concessionario della sua panda diesel che
> non corre e si aspetta pure che il concessionario gli dia ragione.
> Era una panda quando l'ha comprata, è una panda adesso.
> Non può lamentarsi, se non gli va più bene che la cambi e basta.


Allora ci sta che il concessionario penserà:ma guarda sto coglione per 8 anni è andato in giro con una panda del cazzo e adesso si accorge che non corre e si lamenta pure.....Poi penserà:ma sto demente quando ha comprato la panda conosceva le caratteristiche del veicolo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ci sta che il concessionario penserà:ma guarda sto coglione per 8 anni è andato in giro con una panda del cazzo e adesso si accorge che non corre e si lamenta pure.....Poi penserà:ma sto demente quando ha comprato la panda conosceva le caratteristiche del veicolo?



Ma che avete contro la Panda? Panda diesel o Panda in generale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Possibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maremma trottola(2)


----------



## Tubarao (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. Alla fine cambia qualche cosa?:singleeye:


Non più di tanto. 

Solo un pizzico di curiosità sul perché il nostro utente si diverte a riciclare trame dalle migliaia di storie/spazzatura che si trovano in rete sul cuckoldismo e comunque l'umiliazione in generale, e venire qui a spacciarcele per vita vissuta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avete contro la Panda? Panda diesel o Panda in generale?


Nullla,certo che se ti piace andare forte non è la macchina più indicata...e sei coglione se ti lamenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avete contro la Panda? Panda diesel o Panda in generale?


se non ci fosse, la Panda bisognerebbe inventarla. Gran macchina.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non più di tanto.
> 
> Solo un pizzico di curiosità sul perché il nostro utente si diverte a riciclare trame dalle migliaia di storie/spazzatura che si trovano in rete sul cuckoldismo e comunque l'umiliazione in generale, e venire qui a spacciarcele per vita vissuta.


E si offende se gli dai del coglione...!


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io ci vedo una persona che è arrivata qui parlando solo del lato sessuale della cosa e si è dimenticato  - al solito, l'ho fatto anch'io - dei sentimenti.
> Letta così la storia lei passa per la zoccola.
> Ma non credo che dietro relazioni durate anni, 10 il marito, 16 lui, ci sia solo quello che è emerso con i primi post.
> Sul moderno, Oscuro... son più vecchio di te!





oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami,io sono una grande cafone, quindi sono disattento.Dove hai letto del lato sentimentale in questa storia?Purtroppo noi anziani facciamo fatica a cogliere cose e situazioni.Dove hai letto di sentimenti?no perchè fra tutte queste corna,da uomo antico come sono farei fatica a vedere un minimo di sentimenti.Sai io ho il concetto che se provi amore e rispetto non vai prendere famelici cazzi dall'altra parte del mondo.


ecco bravi,siccome sono piuttosto di fretta,quando mi dite dove stanno i sentimenti in una storia del genere ve ne sarei grato.

PS: Danny non è la donna di Tobia stia passando da stronza zoccoliforme (bella conme definizione peraltro) gli è che questa fa le stesse cose che noi qui stigmatizziamo da anni quando le fanno gli uomini,non vedo perchè dovremmo perdonarle alle donne.

parità di diritti è anche parità di assunzioni di responsabilità,altrimenti è una sòla


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non più di tanto.
> 
> Solo un pizzico di curiosità sul perché il nostro utente si diverte a riciclare trame dalle migliaia di storie/spazzatura che si trovano in rete sul cuckoldismo e comunque l'umiliazione in generale, e venire qui a spacciarcele per vita vissuta.


la disoccupazione è un problema che ha svariati risvolti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nullla,certo che se ti piace andare forte non è la macchina più indicata...e sei coglione se ti lamenti.



La mia Panda va velocissima!!!


----------



## erab (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nullla,certo che se ti piace andare forte non è la macchina più indicata...e sei coglione se ti lamenti.


Ma la vecchia panda sisley 4x4 si arrampicava ovunque (come la moglie di Tobia)


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma la vecchia panda sisley 4x4 si arrampicava ovunque (come la moglie di Tobia)


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma la vecchia panda sisley 4x4 si arrampicava ovunque (CENSORED)


eddài
:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Lei è stata onesta, non ti ha mai trattato da pari, ti ha fatto capire fin da subito che non eri
> adeguato, sessualmente e socialmente, ha definito i ruoli del vostro rapporto con lei al comando e tu un
> passo in dietro.
> Concludendo, ti è piaciuta, hai accettato tacitamente le regole e te la sei presa.
> Ora, dopo dieci anni, cosa vuoi da lei?!?!?!?





oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante.Quindi se oscuro pensa che tobia sia una grande coglione è volgare o pensa una cosa giusta?


No,Oscuro deve pensare che il soggetto ha il cervello come il belino e che Erab ha scritto quello che è.

Per strano che possa sembrare,alla fine la sua donna è stata corretta,nel senso che si è presentata subito per quella che è.   Se Tobia ha nascosto la testa sotto la sabbia,il problema è suo


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> perché ha lasciato il marito.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio... cosa li hanno mandati in crisi?
> Potrebbe essere invece una persona che si attacca a queste relazioni non impegnative nei momenti di crisi.
> Ma è Tobia che deve suggerirci dei particolari per capire meglio la storia.



Si sono conosciuti quando lui aveva 16 anni e lei 18. Hanno fatto i fidanzati per parecchi anni, poi sono diventati adulti e si sono sposati. Caratterialmente sono agli antipodi: lei è colta, indipendente, affascinante ecc... lui al suo fianco sembrava sempre più... che so, se devo usare una metafora quando li ho visti insieme sembravano il bracciante e la contessa. Lei amante della cultura in generale e lui totalmente disinteressato ad ogni forma di cultura quindi ignorante e sempre più coatto. In più iniziava a pretendere che lei diventasse la classica donnina tutta casa e marito. Insomma, da donna emancipata e indipendente voleva che diventasse una casalinga dipendente dal marito. 

Nonostante l'oscuro rincoglionito continui a capire una cosa per un'altra, lei è andata con il tipo prima di me quando ormai il matrimonio era alla deriva e aveva deciso di chiuderlo. Quando sono arrivato io nella sua vita, lei aveva già parlato di separazione col marito, e da li a poco si sarebbero separati. 

Il nostro problema di sesso non parte da una mancanza di attrazione verso lei, ma dal mio complesso del...cazzo, che nel tempo si è cronicizzato e senza nemmeno rendermene conto (come un tossico che non si rende conto che la droga lo sta uccidendo) sono passati gli anni e il sesso tra noi è diventato un evento sempre più raro, ma per colpa mia. Danny, probabilmente è il forte sentimento reciproco che ci ha tenuti legati, fino a quando le esigenze di lei (a livello sessuale) hanno iniziato a trovare sfogo altrove, pur rimanendo sentimentalmente molto legata a me, come io a lei, solo che io andavo avanti a pippe e lei andava avanti a toy boy.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Guarda*



Tobia ha detto:


> Si sono conosciuti quando lui aveva 16 anni e lei 18. Hanno fatto i fidanzati per parecchi anni, poi sono diventati adulti e si sono sposati. Caratterialmente sono agli antipodi: lei è colta, indipendente, affascinante ecc... lui al suo fianco sembrava sempre più... che so, se devo usare una metafora quando li ho visti insieme sembravano il bracciante e la contessa. Lei amante della cultura in generale e lui totalmente disinteressato ad ogni forma di cultura quindi ignorante e sempre più coatto. In più iniziava a pretendere che lei diventasse la classica donnina tutta casa e marito. Insomma, da donna emancipata e indipendente voleva che diventasse una casalinga dipendente dal marito.
> 
> Nonostante l'oscuro rincoglionito continui a capire una cosa per un'altra, lei è andata con il tipo prima di me quando ormai il matrimonio era alla deriva e aveva deciso di chiuderlo. Quando sono arrivato io nella sua vita, lei aveva già parlato di separazione col marito, e da li a poco si sarebbero separati.
> 
> Il nostro problema di sesso non parte da una mancanza di attrazione verso lei, ma dal mio complesso del...cazzo, che nel tempo si è cronicizzato e senza nemmeno rendermene conto (come un tossico che non si rende conto che la droga lo sta uccidendo) sono passati gli anni e il sesso tra noi è diventato un evento sempre più raro, ma per colpa mia. Danny, probabilmente è il forte sentimento reciproco che ci ha tenuti legati, fino a quando le esigenze di lei (a livello sessuale) hanno iniziato a trovare sfogo altrove, pur rimanendo sentimentalmente molto legata a me, come io a lei, solo che io andavo avanti a pippe e lei andava avanti a toy boy.


Ascolta se quello normale saresti tu,sono orgoglioso del mio essere coglione.E guarda che c'è poco da capire è fin troppo chiaro a tutti.Ti chiarisco pure un concetto:quando in una coppia manca il sesso si affronta il problema parlando,non andando a prendere cazzi dall'alta parte del mondo,così giusto per chiarirti chi è il grande coglione fra noi due,semmai ci fosse ancora un minimo dubbio.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Si sono conosciuti quando lui aveva 16 anni e lei 18. Hanno fatto i fidanzati per parecchi anni, poi sono diventati adulti e si sono sposati. Caratterialmente sono agli antipodi: lei è colta, indipendente, affascinante ecc... lui al suo fianco sembrava sempre più... che so, se devo usare una metafora quando li ho visti insieme sembravano il bracciante e la contessa. Lei amante della cultura in generale e lui totalmente disinteressato ad ogni forma di cultura quindi ignorante e sempre più coatto. In più iniziava a pretendere che lei diventasse la classica donnina tutta casa e marito. Insomma, da donna emancipata e indipendente voleva che diventasse una casalinga dipendente dal marito.
> 
> Nonostante l'oscuro rincoglionito continui a capire una cosa per un'altra, lei è andata con il tipo prima di me quando ormai il matrimonio era alla deriva e aveva deciso di chiuderlo. Quando sono arrivato io nella sua vita, lei aveva già parlato di separazione col marito, e da li a poco si sarebbero separati.
> 
> Il nostro problema di sesso non parte da una mancanza di attrazione verso lei, ma dal mio complesso del...cazzo, che nel tempo si è cronicizzato e senza nemmeno rendermene conto (come un tossico che non si rende conto che la droga lo sta uccidendo) sono passati gli anni e il sesso tra noi è diventato un evento sempre più raro, ma per colpa mia. Danny, probabilmente *è il forte sentimento reciproco* che ci ha tenuti legati, fino a quando le esigenze di lei (a livello sessuale) hanno iniziato a trovare sfogo altrove, pur rimanendo sentimentalmente molto legata a me, come io a lei, solo che io andavo avanti a pippe e lei andava avanti a toy boy.



Avete dei problemi che non è facile affrontare da soli e su un forum.
Hai provato con uno specialista per il tuo problema?
Devi uscirne fuori, non puoi pretendere da tua moglie che di fronte alla tua inerzia se ne resti adagiata e silente.
L'amore e i sentimenti occorre dimostrarli, ogni momento.
Anche in queste cose, anche nel pretendere di non addossare a chi ci sta accanto i nostri problemi.
Chi ci è accanto ci può e deve aiutare, ma non deve mai essere la nostra vittima.
Sono sicuro e convinto che puoi farcela, con l'aiuto di un esperto in materia.
Ma tu ne parli con lei di questo problema?
E lei come reagisce?
Guarda che il bisogno di sesso non è mai troppo disgiunto dal bisogno di amore, in certe situazioni vanno di pari passo. A me sembra che la tua compagna cerchi di essere amata, o cerchi conferme della possibilità di essere amata. E questo potrebbe essere una conseguenza del tuo distacco.
Tua moglie la ritieni davvero così indipendente o è una tua proiezione, per giustificare la tua debolezza nei suoi confronti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Io non voglio dare giudizi riguardo ai cazzi presi da questa donna (come potrei?) però questa lo tratta proprio come una merda... Non vedo affetto di nessun tipo nelle sue azioni...


----------



## zanna (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non voglio dare giudizi riguardo ai cazzi presi da questa donna (come potrei?) però questa lo tratta proprio come una merda... Non vedo affetto di nessun tipo nelle sue azioni...


Quindi la manderesti affanculo??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi la manderesti affanculo??


A FANCULO!!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Tu*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A FANCULO!!! :rotfl:


Tu incominci ad essermi sempre più simpatica....!Adesso sei cogliona pure tu.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tobia mandala a fanculo!!!


In un primo momento ho creduto ce l'avessi con me :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> magari fossi un fake!


Un po' fantasma lo sei nella tua relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> onestamente non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare il senso, il motivo di inventare una storia del genere.
> 
> 
> comunque penso che ieri ci sia stata la rottura, però questa non è dovuta a me e al fatto delle corna di lei, la rottura c'è stata quando lei mi ha detto, dopo 24 ore dalla scoperta del cubano, che avevo due alternative: o ci mettevo una pietra sopra oppure era finita li. A quel punto mi sono sentito così frustrato che ho "confessato" una mia storiella (durata 3 giorni) con una ragazza, avvenuta dopo 9 mesi di rapporto. C'è da precisare che quando ci siamo conosciuti lei era ancora sposata e viveva col marito. Il primo mese e mezzo ci vedevamo da clandestini al motel, un paio di volte la settimana. Il mese e mezzo successivo ci siamo visti  una volta (credo) perché lavoravo all'estero (e siamo ai primi tre mesi). Nei due mesi successivi io presi un appartamento vicino a dove abitava lei, e ci si vedeva li. Ancora due mesi all'estero in cui ci si è visti poche volte. Ancora un mese insieme e poi di nuovo due mesi in trasferta in italia.... continuo dopo


Cosa facevate in motel due volte alla settimana?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ho modificato e aggiunto altri particolari nel post precedente...
> 
> 
> aggiungo qui un ultima cosa: dopo la mia "confessione" lei mi ha chiesto di giurare che quella è stata l'unica volta, io stavo giurando (anche perché è vero) ma mi sono fermato dicendo che io avrei giurato solo se anche lei giurava che il cubano e quelli di zanzibar sono state le uniche volte, morale: mi ha detto vaffanculo, e che se avessi insistito mi avrebbe messo alla porta (io abito a casa di lei) anche se erano le 23 di notte.
> ...


Stai esagerando.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai così,....sempre meglio,ragazzi "volenterosi"....,ti becchi pure i faffanculo,e minacce di essere messo alla porta....poi oscuro è intransigente,volgare e cafone....adesso voglio proprio vedere chi cazzo si permetterà di dire che sono cose"normali".....vediamo....


Non sono normali e non credo (non voglio credere) che siano reali.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Possibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up: ecco perché non mi appassiona.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa facevate in motel due volte alla settimana?



In che senso?


----------



## Gian (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa facevate in motel due volte alla settimana?



giocavano a un torneo di scacchi, e poi hanno partecipato ad un importante simposio
su "Le rappresentazioni medievali cavalleresche alla luce delle recenti scoperte del
castello di RoccaCannuccia".




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fake diciamo ....al 98%.


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

Ma esattamente qual'è la parte che risulta meno credibile? Capisco che non è la classica situazione dove c'è chi tradisce e poi ci sono le opzioni di reazione del tradito: perdonare, mollare il colpo ecc... 

Mi sembra di aver dato abbastanza elementi per dare un quadro generale della situazione, cosa non vi torna esattamente?



comunque al motel si faceva sesso, ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ma esattamente *qual'è la parte che risulta meno credibile*? Capisco che non è la classica situazione dove c'è chi tradisce e poi ci sono le opzioni di reazione del tradito: perdonare, mollare il colpo ecc...
> 
> Mi sembra di aver dato abbastanza elementi per dare un quadro generale della situazione, cosa non vi torna esattamente?
> 
> ...


Tutto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ma esattamente qual'è la parte che risulta meno credibile? Capisco che non è la classica situazione dove c'è chi tradisce e poi ci sono le opzioni di reazione del tradito: perdonare, mollare il colpo ecc...
> 
> Mi sembra di aver dato abbastanza elementi per dare un quadro generale della situazione, cosa non vi torna esattamente?
> 
> ...



Io non capisco come fai a subire così. Perché non la mandi a fanculo? Guarda io sono traditrice quindi non sto a fare la morale, ma lei è veramente stronza, ti tratta come una merda. Da sempre


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ma esattamente qual'è la parte che risulta meno credibile? Capisco che non è la classica situazione dove c'è chi tradisce e poi ci sono le opzioni di reazione del tradito: perdonare, mollare il colpo ecc...
> 
> Mi sembra di aver dato abbastanza elementi per dare un quadro generale della situazione, cosa non vi torna esattamente?
> 
> ...


Toby, non ce ne volere. Ma non c'è una cosa che quaglia con un'altra. O sei tu che ometti dei fatti salienti, tipo che negli ultimi 15 anni prendevi oppiacei, o sei un fake, oppure sarebbe meglio se lo fossi, abbi pazienza.
Perchè non è che una diventa un mostro insensibile, senza scrupoli e affamato di sesso al punto di fare pipini-tours in giro per il mondo  da un giorno all'altro.(a questo punto toglierei il preterintenzionale, era turismo sessuale premeditato)
Non è che una che è già separata dal marito ha bisogno di andare nei motel per frequentare il nuovo amore della sua vita.
Non è che una persona DOPO un comportamento del genere fa i ricatti, minaccia, sbatte le porte.
InZomma... non solo certi passaggi sono esagerati, ma non c'è il continuum spazio-temporale, non c'è filo logico.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ma esattamente qual'è la parte che risulta meno credibile? Capisco che non è la classica situazione dove c'è chi tradisce e poi ci sono le opzioni di reazione del tradito: perdonare, mollare il colpo ecc...
> 
> Mi sembra di aver dato abbastanza elementi per dare un quadro generale della situazione, cosa non vi torna esattamente?
> 
> ...


no tu al motel credevi di fare sesso,in realtà lei si faceva le unghie mentre tu usavi il navigatore per trovarle il bottoncino


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Toby, non ce ne volere. Ma non c'è una cosa che quaglia con un'altra. O sei tu che ometti dei fatti salienti, tipo che negli ultimi 15 anni prendevi oppiacei, o sei un fake, oppure sarebbe meglio se lo fossi, abbi pazienza.
> Perchè non è che una diventa un mostro insensibile, senza scrupoli e affamato di sesso al punto di fare pipini-tours in giro per il mondo  da un giorno all'altro.(a questo punto toglierei il preterintenzionale, era turismo sessuale premeditato)
> *Non è che una che è già separata dal marito ha bisogno di andare nei motel per frequentare il nuovo amore della sua vita.*
> Non è che una persona DOPO un comportamento del genere fa i ricatti, minaccia, sbatte le porte.
> InZomma... non solo certi passaggi sono esagerati, ma non c'è il continuum spazio-temporale, non c'è filo logico.



Questo soprattutto...


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Toby, non ce ne volere. Ma non c'è una cosa che quaglia con un'altra. O sei tu che ometti dei fatti salienti, tipo che negli ultimi 15 anni prendevi oppiacei, o sei un fake, oppure sarebbe meglio se lo fossi, abbi pazienza.
> Perchè non è che una diventa un mostro insensibile, senza scrupoli e affamato di sesso al punto di fare pipini-tours in giro per il mondo  da un giorno all'altro.(a questo punto toglierei il preterintenzionale, era turismo sessuale premeditato)
> Non è che una che è già separata dal marito ha bisogno di andare nei motel per frequentare il nuovo amore della sua vita.
> Non è che una persona DOPO un comportamento del genere fa i ricatti, minaccia, sbatte le porte.
> InZomma... non solo certi passaggi sono esagerati, ma non c'è il continuum spazio-temporale, non c'è filo logico.


invece bisogna sobillarlo,vedrai che esce fuori che la moglie andava sotto il tavolo al ristorante a succhiarlo al cameriere mentre luilì ricordava a Tobia cosa c'era sul carrello dei dolci


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> invece bisogna sobillarlo,vedrai che esce fuori che la moglie andava sotto il tavolo al ristorante a succhiarlo al cameriere mentre luilì ricordava a Tobia cosa c'era sul carrello dei dolci


Ma già dagli antipasti si dava da fare secondo me....:rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo soprattutto...



Il fatto che andassimo al motel nonostante la separazione dal marito era più una questione di rispetto per lui e anche di reputazione per i vicini, visto che lui in pratica era ancora alle prese col trasloco delle sue cose. Faceva avanti indietro, i vicini pochi giorni prima vedevano ancora l'ex marito... credo sia stato il minimo durante le settimane successive continuare a vederci al motel. 


Adesso vorrei chiedere una cosa alle signore, un dubbio sul quale vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è normale l'uso del vibratore, come stimolo sul clitoride, mentre è in atto la penetrazione?


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Il fatto che andassimo al motel nonostante la separazione dal marito era più una questione di rispetto per lui e anche di reputazione per i vicini, visto che lui in pratica era ancora alle prese col trasloco delle sue cose. Faceva avanti indietro, i vicini pochi giorni prima vedevano ancora l'ex marito... credo sia stato il minimo durante le settimane successive continuare a vederci al motel.
> 
> 
> Adesso vorrei chiedere una cosa alle signore, un dubbio di cui vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è normale l'uso del vibratore, come stimolo sul clitoride, mentre è in atto la penetrazione?



Oltre che zoccolone tua moglie è anche ipocrita....ma usava il vibratore mentre
facevate sesso?


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Oltre che zoccolone tua moglie è anche ipocrita....ma usava il vibratore mentre
> facevate sesso?



scusami, al di là di tutto, io stesso non me la sarei sentita di andare a casa sua in quei periodi. Non so come siete abituati voi.

Comunque si, è capitato che mentre facevamo sesso lei usava anche il vibratore (per questo chiedo se ci può stare come stimolo aggiuntivo in un rapporto). 
Poi mi sono lamentato, le ho detto che questo mi faceva sentire come se non fossi in grado di soddisfarla


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusami, al di là di tutto, io stesso non me la sarei sentita di andare a casa sua in quei periodi. Non so come siete abituati voi.
> 
> Comunque si, è capitato che mentre facevamo sesso lei usava anche il vibratore (per questo chiedo se ci può stare come stimolo aggiuntivo in un rapporto).
> Poi mi sono lamentato, le ho detto che questo mi faceva sentire come se non fossi in grado di soddisfarla


Infatti non lo eri e non lo 6.   quando ti sarà chiaro questo,capirai anche il motivo per cui la tenevi a digiuno...chè inconsciamente tanto sapevi di non farla godere,quindi perchè ti saresti dovuto sprecare a vuoto?


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusami, al di là di tutto, io stesso non me la sarei sentita di andare a casa sua in quei periodi. Non so come siete abituati voi.
> 
> Comunque si, è capitato che mentre facevamo sesso lei usava anche il vibratore (per questo chiedo se ci può stare come stimolo aggiuntivo in un rapporto).
> Poi mi sono lamentato, le ho detto che questo mi faceva sentire come se non fossi in grado di soddisfarla



Beh la normalita nel caso vostro e relativa....cmq no, addirittura il vibratore no secondo me.
Quando una donna desidere veramente un uomo non ha bisogno di "attrezzi supplementari"


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Il fatto che andassimo al motel nonostante la separazione dal marito era più una questione di rispetto per lui e anche di reputazione per i vicini, visto che lui in pratica era ancora alle prese col trasloco delle sue cose. Faceva avanti indietro, i vicini pochi giorni prima vedevano ancora l'ex marito... credo sia stato il minimo durante le settimane successive continuare a vederci al motel.
> 
> 
> Adesso vorrei chiedere una cosa alle signore, un dubbio sul quale vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è normale l'uso del* vibratore*, come stimolo sul clitoride, mentre è in atto la penetrazione?



NO NO NO manco ci passerebbe a meno che..........


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusami, al di là di tutto, io stesso non me la sarei sentita di andare a casa sua in quei periodi. Non so come siete abituati voi.
> 
> Comunque si, è capitato che mentre facevamo sesso lei usava anche il vibratore (per questo chiedo se ci può stare come stimolo aggiuntivo in un rapporto).
> Poi mi sono lamentato, le ho detto che questo mi faceva sentire come se non fossi in grado di soddisfarla


Tobia, senti a me, a un certo punto devi imparare a dire "Sti cazzi".

Non ti piace come ti scopo e hai bisogno del vibratore ? Sti cazzi, fino a che vengo io, va tutto bene.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tobia, senti a me, a un certo punto devi imparare a dire "Sti cazzi".
> 
> Non ti piace come ti scopo e hai bisogno del vibratore ? *Sti cazzi, fino a che vengo io, va tutto bene*.


egoista


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

La storia tra to ia e compagna sembra assurda e squilibratissima.

però sapete che sono come una maestrina acida sulle abitudini sessuali. E' più forte di me dvo intervenire.
e l'uso di un vibratore in coppia è diffusissimo. Sia durante la penetrazione sia come gioco che usa lui su di lei sia per una doppia penetrazione sia come gioco che usa lei su di lui.

considerando che molte donne hanno cmq bisogno dello stimolo clitorideo per venire, quindi solo la penetrazione pr quanto bella da sola non consente l'orgasmo, l'uso delle dita -di lui o di lei- puó essere sostituito da un giocattolo erotico, che diventa giocattolo di coppia.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La storia tra to ia e compagna sembra assurda e squilibratissima.
> 
> però sapete che sono come una maestrina acida sulle abitudini sessuali. E' più forte di me dvo intervenire.
> e l'uso di un vibratore in coppia è diffusissimo. Sia durante la penetrazione sia come gioco che usa lui su di lei sia per una doppia penetrazione sia come gioco che usa lei su di lui.
> ...


Verissimo. :up:

Ma non è questo il caso. Questo è il caso di un ipodotato che ci sciacqua dentro.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La storia tra to ia e compagna sembra assurda e squilibratissima.
> 
> però sapete che sono come una maestrina acida sulle abitudini sessuali. E' più forte di me dvo intervenire.
> e l'uso di un vibratore in coppia è diffusissimo. Sia durante la penetrazione sia come gioco che usa lui su di lei sia per una doppia penetrazione sia come gioco che usa lei su di lui.
> ...



Sarà ma non ne ho mai sentito la necessità, preferisco mille volte le cose naturali.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarà ma non ne ho mai sentito la necessità, preferisco mille volte le cose naturali.


Va benissimo ovviamente,
dicevo solo che le coppie che usano giocattoli assieme -e ce ne sono molte- non hanno necessariamente problemi di soddisfacimento reciproco. Non vuol dire quello, non necessariamente. Tutto qui.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Va benissimo ovviamente,
> dicevo solo che le coppie che usano giocattoli assieme -e ce ne sono molte- non hanno necessariamente problemi di soddisfacimento reciproco. Non vuol dire quello, non necessariamente. Tutto qui.


gli è che nel caso di Tobia,il soddisfacimento di lei non c'è stato mai.  almeno non con Tobia


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che nel caso di Tobia,il soddisfacimento di lei non c'è stato mai.  almeno non con Tobia



Come ho detto, il mio era un appunto generale, proprio da maestrina saccentina.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Pure*

Pure il vibratore usava?padre ma lei non dice niente?


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che nel caso di Tobia,il soddisfacimento di lei non c'è stato mai.  almeno non con Tobia



Lo temo anch'io.  Forse non aveva il coraggio di lasciarlo dopo aver già mandato a monte un matrimonio. Un compagno per la vecchiaia.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusami, al di là di tutto, io stesso non me la sarei sentita di andare a casa sua in quei periodi. Non so come siete abituati voi.
> 
> Comunque si, è capitato che *mentre facevamo sesso lei usava anche il vibratore *(per questo chiedo se ci può stare come stimolo aggiuntivo in un rapporto).
> Poi mi sono lamentato, le ho detto che questo mi faceva sentire come se non fossi in grado di soddisfarla


Se lo portava lei al motel????

E' proprio cambiato il mondo.

Quindi non è un caso che si sia cercata giovanotti ben dotati.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei chiedere una cosa alle signore, un dubbio sul quale vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è normale l'uso del vibratore, come stimolo sul clitoride, mentre è in atto la penetrazione?


Può succedere di usare il vibratore in un rapporto a due... se lo si ha si usa, mica serve solo per l'autoerotismo! Perché questa domanda? Cosa c'entra col tradimento?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Il fatto che andassimo al motel nonostante la separazione dal marito era più una questione di rispetto per lui e anche di reputazione per i vicini, visto che lui in pratica era ancora alle prese col trasloco delle sue cose. Faceva avanti indietro, i vicini pochi giorni prima vedevano ancora l'ex marito... credo sia stato il minimo durante le settimane successive continuare a vederci al motel.
> 
> 
> Adesso vorrei chiedere una cosa alle signore, un dubbio sul quale vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è normale l'uso del vibratore, come stimolo sul clitoride, mentre è in atto la penetrazione?


ma certo che si che e' normale....prima dopo durante, sempre, va bene....e fa bene....e' sesso, puoi provare quello che vuoi.....


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Poi mi sono lamentato, le ho detto che questo mi faceva sentire come se non fossi in grado di soddisfarla





chedire ha detto:


> Beh la normalita nel caso vostro e relativa....cmq no, addirittura il vibratore no secondo me.
> Quando una donna desidere veramente un uomo non ha bisogno di "attrezzi supplementari"


Boh, io non ci trovo niente di strano e non vedo cosa c'entri con la soddisfazione e il desiderio

Certo, se un vibratore diventa l'unico modo per raggiungere l'eccitazione e il piacere e non esiste sesso senza il vibratore sì, qualcosa di strano ci può essere. 

Ma se il vibratore viene usato saltuariamente come gioco da fare in coppia... cosa c'è di male? E' come qualunque altro gioco erotico. Il sesso è passione, desiderio ma anche gioco, secondo me.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma certo che si che e' normale....prima dopo durante, sempre, va bene....e fa bene....e' sesso, puoi provare quello che vuoi.....


Oh, ecco.


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

... ricordate che poco prima di conoscere me 17 anni fa ha avuto una storia con l'istruttore, quello col fisico possente. Non so se vi ho anche detto che la presenza di quella persona in veste di amico mi è stata imposta fin da subito. Alla fine l'avevo anche accettato come figura amica della mia compagna, sicuro che tra loro fosse davvero rimasta una grande amicizia e rispetto reciproco. Per lo meno lei mi ha fatto vedere così le cose. Negli anni abbiamo persino iniziato a frequentarlo, ci si vedeva a cena a casa da amici. Lei diceva che lui era ormai come un fratello, e si offendeva molto se solo mi permettevo di insinuare il contrario, e per questo pensavo d'avvero che la loro fosse diventata una vera amicizia, e io ho iniziato a rispettare questa loro amicizia. 
Non ricordo esattamente, ma nel corso del 2010 ci siamo visti diverse volte a cena da amici, e lei è anche andata a casa di lui per farsi tradurre dei documenti di lavoro. 
Ebbene, siccome ormai sono ossessionato nello scoprire più cose possibili, oggi sono andato a curiosare in vecchi telefoni che da almeno due anni non vengono più usati. Abbandonati in un cassettone poi spostato nel box e per questo probabilmente passati di mente. Dentro c'erano ancora le vecchie schede, ormai non più utilizzate e dimenticate. Ho letto i messaggi ed ho scoperto un po' di cose che ancora ignoravo. Ho trovato un messaggio dell'istruttore, datato il 3 luglio 2006 con scritto: "è sempre bello far l'amore con te. Vedrai che prima o poi si capirà dove sbattere il muso... magari non troppo lontani così si continua ad essere amanti". 

Lo so che griderete al fake, ma vi giuro su mia madre, potesse morire all'istante, che è tutto vero! E pensare che siamo anche usciti insieme allegramente "come amici", facendo finta di nulla. 

Non è finita, oltre a questo c'erano anche messaggi del cubano, ed erano datati maggio 2006 e luglio 2007, e lei è stata a cuba per due volte proprio in quei periodi, più o meno. 

Diversi messaggi datati gennaio 2011, anno del suo viaggio in kenya, non lasciavano dubbi sul fatto che nella lista si aggiunge anche un ragazzo del kenya. 

Un altro messaggio datato aprile 2006, ma questa volta inviato da lei, dove scrive: "ciao mio principe... non mi sono scordata di te. Anche oggi ho provato a chiamarti...spero di essere più fortunata nei prossimi giorni... ti penso tanto". Se parla di essersi scordata, e siamo ad aprile 2006, significa che questo tizio, di nome Roby, l'ha conosciuto almeno mesi prima. 

Ormai non vi chiedo nemmeno cosa ne pensate. Secondo lei e le sue amiche, la mia unica storia, avuta dopo 9 mesi di rapporto (5 dei quali li avevo passati fuori per lavoro) e durata 3 giorni, senza che fosse seguita da messaggini e parole dolci, rimane comunque più grave delle sue scappatoie, perché nel mio caso la storia stava nascendo e io non avevo motivo di tradire, mentre i suoi tradimenti sono dovuti esclusivamente al fatto che io non la scopo. Inutile dire...sarebbe stato meglio se alla prima volta mi avesse dato l'ultimatum.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, io non ci trovo niente di strano e non vedo cosa c'entri con la soddisfazione e il desiderio
> 
> Certo, se un vibratore diventa l'unico modo per raggiungere l'eccitazione e il piacere e non esiste sesso senza il vibratore sì, qualcosa di strano ci può essere.
> 
> Ma se il vibratore viene usato saltuariamente come gioco da fare in coppia... cosa c'è di male? E' come qualunque altro gioco erotico. Il sesso è passione, desiderio ma anche gioco, secondo me.



Io trovo strana la cosa perchè erano all'inizio della relazione, dovrebbe esserci passione, desiderio, lei che viaggia con il vibratore in borsa mi da da pensare.

Altra cosa per una coppia consolidata insieme da molto tempo.

Ma sono vecchiolina, mai sentito la necessità ne mai avuto uomini con problemi di pene piccolo o con problemi in generale. Neppure mi è mai stato proposto, evidentemente non è cosi diffuso.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, io non ci trovo niente di strano e non vedo cosa c'entri con la soddisfazione e il desiderio
> 
> Certo, se un vibratore diventa l'unico modo per raggiungere l'eccitazione e il piacere e non esiste sesso senza il vibratore sì, qualcosa di strano ci può essere.
> 
> Ma se il vibratore viene usato saltuariamente come gioco da fare in coppia... cosa c'è di male? E' come qualunque altro gioco erotico. Il sesso è passione, desiderio ma anche gioco, secondo me.



Certo ognuno gioca come vuole ma il desiderio porta al eccittazione
e l'eccittazione amplifica il desiderio portando alla soddisfazione.
Piu diventa complicato arrivare alla soddisfazione ad ogni rapporto
e piu si perde la naturalezza del atto.Poi in un gioco entrambi si devono
divertire ma a me sembra che Tobia non solo non si  divertiva ma vedeva
sminuita la sua virilita...e non c'e niente di divertente in questo.E piu si
sentiva sminuito e inadeguato e meno sesso faceva...una specie di
circolo vizioso


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io trovo strana la cosa perchè *erano all'inizio della relazione, dovrebbe esserci passione, desiderio, lei che viaggia con il vibratore in borsa mi da da pensare.
> *
> Altra cosa per una coppia consolidata insieme da molto tempo.
> 
> Ma sono vecchiolina, *mai sentito la necessità ne mai avuto uomini con problemi di pene piccolo o con problemi in generale. *Neppure mi è mai stato proposto, evidentemente non è cosi diffuso.


Però vedi, quello che ho evidenziato denota una visione del vibratore come surrogato del pene o strumento che possa in qualche modo 'sostituire' o 'rinfocolare' il desiderio e la passione.

E io proprio non la vedo così.

Per me non sostituisce, ma arricchisce. E' un 'di più'. Un attrezzo con cui giocare, anche se c'è una grande passione e un grande desiderio e ti salteresti addosso ogni ora e il tuo lui ha il pene di uno stallone.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Però vedi, quello che ho evidenziato denota una visione del vibratore come surrogato del pene o strumento che possa in qualche modo 'sostituire' o 'rinfocolare' il desiderio e la passione.
> 
> E io proprio non la vedo così.
> 
> Per me non sostituisce, ma arricchisce. E' un 'di più'. Un attrezzo con cui giocare, anche se c'è una grande passione e un grande desiderio e ti salteresti addosso ogni ora e il tuo lui ha il pene di uno stallone.



L'ho scritto perchè nel loro caso c'era eccome il problema della penetrazione insoddisfacente.

Per il resto non avendone mai sentita la necessità non posso sapere se è più soddisfacente aggiungere giochini.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ... ricordate che poco prima di conoscere me 17 anni fa ha avuto una storia con l'istruttore, quello col fisico possente. Non so se vi ho anche detto che la presenza di quella persona in veste di amico mi è stata imposta fin da subito. Alla fine l'avevo anche accettato come figura amica della mia compagna, sicuro che tra loro fosse davvero rimasta una grande amicizia e rispetto reciproco. Per lo meno lei mi ha fatto vedere così le cose. Negli anni abbiamo persino iniziato a frequentarlo, ci si vedeva a cena a casa da amici. Lei diceva che lui era ormai come un fratello, e si offendeva molto se solo mi permettevo di insinuare il contrario, e per questo pensavo d'avvero che la loro fosse diventata una vera amicizia, e io ho iniziato a rispettare questa loro amicizia.
> Non ricordo esattamente, ma nel corso del 2010 ci siamo visti diverse volte a cena da amici, e lei è anche andata a casa di lui per farsi tradurre dei documenti di lavoro.
> Ebbene, siccome ormai sono ossessionato nello scoprire più cose possibili, oggi sono andato a curiosare in vecchi telefoni che da almeno due anni non vengono più usati. Abbandonati in un cassettone poi spostato nel box e per questo probabilmente passati di mente. Dentro c'erano ancora le vecchie schede, ormai non più utilizzate e dimenticate. Ho letto i messaggi ed ho scoperto un po' di cose che ancora ignoravo. Ho trovato un messaggio dell'istruttore, datato il 3 luglio 2006 con scritto: "è sempre bello far l'amore con te. Vedrai che prima o poi si capirà dove sbattere il muso... magari non troppo lontani così si continua ad essere amanti".
> 
> ...




Mi fai una tenerezza infinita...MA FATTI LE ANALISI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Certo ognuno gioca come vuole ma il desiderio porta al eccittazione
> e l'eccittazione amplifica il desiderio portando alla soddisfazione.
> Piu diventa complicato arrivare alla soddisfazione ad ogni rapporto
> e piu si perde la naturalezza del atto.Poi in un gioco entrambi si devono
> ...


Questo è un altro discorso.

Se Tobia si sentiva a disagio ha fatto bene a dirlo.

Ma posso dire una cosa? Il sesso viene vissuto in modi diversi e sarebbe bene che due persone che decidono di stare insieme lo vivessero in modo simile.

A me un uomo che mi vietasse l'uso del vibratore durante il rapporto mi provocherebbe qualche dubbio e un po' di frustrazione. Non perché io  per forza bisogno del vibratore... ma perché mi sentirei inibita, percepirei un divieto a me incomprensibile. E questo mi farebbe pensare che il mio partner e io non viaggiamo in sintonia.

Probabilmente da questo dettaglio si deduce che Tobia e la moglie hanno un modo di vivere il sesso molto diverso: lei è abbastanza erotizzata e passionale, lui più inibito e freddino.
Questo è un problema che prima o poi salta fuori in un rapporto.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ho scritto perchè *nel loro caso c'era eccome il problema della penetrazione insoddisfacente.
> *
> Per il resto non avendone mai sentita la necessità non posso sapere se è più soddisfacente aggiungere giochini.


Ah ok. E cioè? Cosa si intende per 'penetrazione insoddifacente'?


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso.
> 
> Se Tobia si sentiva a disagio ha fatto bene a dirlo.
> 
> ...


Lui perchè è freddino o chi non usae non sente la necessità del  vibratore?

Io non sono affatto inibita o freddina, neppure mio marito.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah ok. E cioè? Cosa si intende per 'penetrazione insoddifacente'?



Che lui asserisce di avere il pene piccolo e di conseguenza se ne fa un problema e fa sesso poco poco.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

n altro discorso.

Se Tobia si sentiva a disagio ha fatto bene a dirlo.

Ma posso dire una cosa? Il sesso viene vissuto in modi diversi e sarebbe bene che due persone che decidono di stare insieme lo vivessero in modo simile.

A me un uomo che mi vietasse l'uso del vibratore durante il rapporto mi provocherebbe qualche dubbio e un po' di frustrazione. Non perché io  per forza bisogno del vibratore... ma perché mi sentirei inibita, percepirei un divieto a me incomprensibile. E questo mi farebbe pensare che il mio partner e io non viaggiamo in sintonia.

Probabilmente da questo dettaglio si deduce che Tobia e la moglie hanno un modo di vivere il sesso molto diverso: lei è abbastanza erotizzata e passionale, lui più inibito e freddino.
Questo è un problema che prima o poi salta fuori in un rapporto.[/QUOTE]

Io sono d'accordo con te.Ci vuole sintonia mentale e fisica
e liberta di sperimentare al interno del rapporto.In rapporto equilibrato
e alla pari pero non come quello di Tobia dove l'uomo si e ridotto a tapettino
e la donna in una specie di dittatore.Insomma se un uomo lo tratti
da zerbino non pretendere scopate alla Rocco Siffredi(pubblicita divina quella
della patatina!:carneval!


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui perchè è freddino o chi non usae non sente la necessità del  vibratore?
> 
> Io non sono affatto inibita o freddina, neppure mio marito.


Non ho detto questo, affatto.

Ho detto che da quello che ho letto lui mi sembra uno che vive il sesso con qualche inibizione. E mi pare abbia scritto che ha una frequenza di 3-4 rapporti sessuali con la moglie, che non l'ha mai cercata più di tanto.

Il discorso vibratore: se uno non ce l'ha, non ha mai avuto l'abitudine di comprare giocattoli erotici e non gliene può fregare di meno, va benissimo così.

Ho conosciuto uomini che non l'avevano mai usato ma magari avevano fatto sesso di gruppo.

Però... se il mio partner mi propone qualcosa o mi esprime un desiderio, io difficilmente nego o mi lamento. E nella mia visione del sesso di coppia i desideri dell'uno o dell'altro si sperimentano insieme. Difficile che ci sia un rifiuto se c'è una visione del sesso aperta e armonica... a me sinceramente non è mai capitato.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te.Ci vuole sintonia mentale e fisica
> e liberta di sperimentare al interno del rapporto.In rapporto equilibrato
> e alla pari pero non come quello di Tobia dove l'uomo si e ridotto a tapettino
> e la donna in una specie di dittatore.Insomma se un uomo lo tratti
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che lui asserisce di avere il pene piccolo e di conseguenza se ne fa un problema e fa sesso poco poco.


Ecco, vedi. Intendevo questo.

Che lui abbia qualche problema con il sesso, al di là del vibratore che è solo un aneddoto, era evidente.


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ... ricordate che poco prima di conoscere me 17 anni fa ha avuto una storia con l'istruttore, quello col fisico possente. Non so se vi ho anche detto che la presenza di quella persona in veste di amico mi è stata imposta fin da subito. Alla fine l'avevo anche accettato come figura amica della mia compagna, sicuro che tra loro fosse davvero rimasta una grande amicizia e rispetto reciproco. Per lo meno lei mi ha fatto vedere così le cose. Negli anni abbiamo persino iniziato a frequentarlo, ci si vedeva a cena a casa da amici. Lei diceva che lui era ormai come un fratello, e si offendeva molto se solo mi permettevo di insinuare il contrario, e per questo pensavo d'avvero che la loro fosse diventata una vera amicizia, e io ho iniziato a rispettare questa loro amicizia.
> Non ricordo esattamente, ma nel corso del 2010 ci siamo visti diverse volte a cena da amici, e lei è anche andata a casa di lui per farsi tradurre dei documenti di lavoro.
> Ebbene, siccome ormai sono ossessionato nello scoprire più cose possibili, oggi sono andato a curiosare in vecchi telefoni che da almeno due anni non vengono più usati. Abbandonati in un cassettone poi spostato nel box e per questo probabilmente passati di mente. Dentro c'erano ancora le vecchie schede, ormai non più utilizzate e dimenticate. Ho letto i messaggi ed ho scoperto un po' di cose che ancora ignoravo. Ho trovato un messaggio dell'istruttore, datato il 3 luglio 2006 con scritto: "è sempre bello far l'amore con te. Vedrai che prima o poi si capirà dove sbattere il muso... magari non troppo lontani così si continua ad essere amanti".
> 
> ...



mi stanno venendo in mente tutte le volte che ci siamo visti con l'istruttore. Lui fa un lavoro itinerante, e una volta ci siamo anche fatti 200 km per andare a vederlo. Mi viene in mente anche che una sera siamo stati a casa sua, di lui, esattamente ad agosto 2011. Lo stesso posto dove avranno anche fatto sesso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> mi stanno venendo in mente tutte le volte che ci siamo visti con l'istruttore. Lui fa un lavoro itinerante, e una volta ci siamo anche fatti 200 km per andare a vederlo. Mi viene in mente anche che una sera siamo stati a casa sua, di lui, Lo stesso posto dove avranno anche fatto sesso



Senti ma adesso smettila di indagare. Ti fai solo del male. Mandala a fanculo e basta!


----------



## Tobia (7 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> In rapporto equilibrato
> e alla pari pero non come quello di Tobia dove l'uomo si e ridotto a tapettino
> e la donna in una specie di dittatore.Insomma se un uomo lo tratti
> da zerbino non pretendere scopate alla Rocco Siffredi



Anche di questo ne ho parlato con la mia compagna. In tutta onestà, penso che questo sia una delle cause. Lei mi attrae fisicamente, ma la sua continua aggressività nei miei confronti mi respinge. Se parlo di questo con lei, dice che sono una una femmina mancata, che un vero uomo non si farebbe intimidire, e diventa ancora più aggressiva. Magari ha anche ragione :unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Senti ma adesso smettila di indagare. Ti fai solo del male. Mandala a fanculo e basta!



Ascolta questo consiglio saggio veramente....tanto ormai cosa ti cambia
se erano 10 o 20?


----------



## erab (7 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Anche di questo ne ho parlato con la mia compagna. In tutta onestà, penso che questo sia una delle cause. Lei mi attrae fisicamente, ma la sua continua aggressività nei miei confronti mi respinge. Se parlo di questo con lei, dice che sono una una femmina mancata, che un vero uomo non si farebbe intimidire, e diventa ancora più aggressiva. Magari ha anche ragione :unhappy:


si, ha ragione.
vuole un uomo con le palle.
vuoi lei?
tira fuori le palle.

PS: smettila con quest storia delle dimensioni del pene.
      quello che puoi fare con l' uccello puoi farlo dieci volte 
      meglio con le dite, cento volte meglio con la lingue, infinite 
      volte meglio con la testa.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

ho parlato con la mia compagna. In tutta onestà, penso che questo sia una delle cause. Lei mi attrae fisicamente, ma la sua continua aggressività nei miei confronti mi respinge. Se parlo di questo con lei, dice che sono una una femmina mancata, che un vero uomo non si farebbe intimidire, e diventa ancora più aggressiva. Magari ha anche ragione :unhappy:[/QUOTE]


Per forza sara stato uno dei motivi.L'uomo per fare del buon sesso (e qui sono pronta
a prendermi tutte le sberle virtuali che volete ) deve sentirsi ed essere un po' trattato da 
"maschio alfa dominante"....Deve pensare di avere lui il controllo...Forse era
anche la tua lei che non era cosi femminile con te ?Io sono sempre del parere che quando
un rapporto non funziona è per colpa di entrambi...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*

A questo punto ti devo delle scuse!Non sei una grande coglione,sei un caso clinico pure tu.Ma cosa cazzo sta succedendo a vicenza?Mi viene il voltastomaco,questo si faceva 200 km per accompagnare la donna a farsi qualche feroce pecorina.Cazzi di zanzibar,cappelle cubane,ficcate nostrane,vibratori,alberghi,pippe,schizzate,istruttori a minchia dritta che fanno gli amiconi....e questo tizio sta ancora con la donna,perchè sono legati da un fortissimo sentimento,ma anche noi che cazzo abbiamo più da commentare?c'è solo da chiamare il 118,cos'altro c'è da dire?Avevo capito tutto...da subito....mamma mia che generazione di merda,mamma mia.....!


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo, affatto.
> 
> Ho detto che da quello che ho letto lui mi sembra uno che vive il sesso con qualche inibizione. E mi pare abbia scritto che ha una frequenza di 3-4 rapporti sessuali con la moglie, che non l'ha mai cercata più di tanto.
> 
> ...


Questo è diverso.

Ripeto, da quello che scrive lui, lei già le prime volte si portava in Motel il vibratore. 

A me sembra una follia. A me!

Non era una coppia affiatata insieme da anni.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo punto ti devo delle scuse!Non sei una grande coglione,sei un caso clinico pure tu.Ma cosa cazzo sta succedendo a vicenza?Mi viene il voltastomaco,questo si faceva 200 km per accompagnare la donna a farsi qualche feroce pecorina.Cazzi di zanzibar,cappelle cubane,ficcate nostrane,vibratori,alberghi,pippe,schizzate,istruttori a minchia dritta che fanno gli amiconi....e questo tizio sta ancora con la donna,perchè sono legati da un fortissimo sentimento,ma anche noi che cazzo abbiamo più da commentare?c'è solo da chiamare il 118,cos'altro c'è da dire?Avevo capito tutto...da subito....mamma mia che generazione di merda,mamma mia.....!



Lo sbaglio suo è stato mettersi con lei.Il TSO ci voleva al epoca...Adesso è tardi.
Ma pure tu lo vuoi consigliare un po'? sennò contribuisci alla generazione di merda....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo sta succedendo a vicenza?


Questo amico mio: Ecco gli effetti della longa manus del Conte!
Ora vai e denunciami: io nel frattempo agisco:

La giustizia è allo stremo. A Vicenza. Un intero sistema si è arreso a sè stesso, collassato sotto il peso di un'istituzione che non lo è più. A tal punto che nel tribunale di Vicenza non c'è più neanche il personale per dichiarare definitive le condanne, accade cioè che nessuno più va in galera o paga quanto dovrebbe allo Stato. Ma è solo l'ultima deriva di un palazzo di giustizia troppe volte ignorato, nonostante appelli e richieste d'intervento per adeguare gli organici a tutti i livelli.
E allora c'è qualcuno che ha detto basta e che ha chiesto il fallimento del tribunale di Borgo Berga per “insolvenza”: sono le categorie economiche, i sindacati, consulenti, notai e commercialisti che con l'appoggio del Comune di Vicenza hanno aderito ad un documento degli avvocati vicentini che sarà inviato al ministero della Giustizia e al Consiglio superiore della magistratura per chiedere la messa in fallimento del tribunale, la cui criticità è stata dichiarata irreversibile.Un gesto già visto nel 2006 (...)


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia...*

Tua moglie sa benissimo che mala tempora currunt.

Ora lei sa che se anche tu le intentassi una separazion
Date le condizioni in cui versa il tribunale di Borgo berga...
( anche ulteriore esempio di mala edilizia)

Fa tempo vedere i suoi nipoti sposati
prima che arrivi il giorno della sentenza no?


----------



## Tobia (8 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *lei che viaggia con il vibratore in borsa* mi da da pensare.





disincantata ha detto:


> *da quello che scrive lui, lei già le prime volte *si portava in Motel il vibratore.


Oscure e disincantata hanno quasi sempre la tendenza a rispondere con una specie di iperbole distorto su tutto quello che scrivo. Anche tu dai, più che disincantata mi sembri sempliciotta.

leggi attentamente e soprattutto con un po' di open mind e vedrai che da nessuna parte troverai scritto le cose che asserisci e che ho evidenziato sopra.


----------



## Eratò (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Oscure e disincantata hanno quasi sempre la tendenza a rispondere con una specie di iperbole distorto su tutto quello che scrivo. Anche tu dai, più che disincantata mi sembri sempliciotta.
> 
> leggi attentamente e soprattutto con un po' di open mind e vedrai che da nessuna parte troverai scritto le cose che asserisci e che ho evidenziato sopra.


Tobia non te la prendere.Oscuro e Disi sono semplicemente
pragmatici e sinceri.Ma credimi che non sono ne coglioni ne sempliccioti.
Solo che tu continui a negare il degrado del tuo  rapporto.E nei tuoi
rapporti cerca di essere un po'meno open mind...


----------



## erab (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia, supponendo che esista un rapporto di coppia normale, quanto vedi distante il tuo
dalla normalità.
Te lo chiedo perché ho l'impressione che tu non ti renda conto di quanto "deviato" sia (e non
intendo dal punto di vista sessuale) il vostro.
Cosa ti ha dato stare con questa donne in tutti questi anni?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2014)

Più che altro... Tobia, come siete  messi adesso?
Sei ancora a casa con lei?


----------



## Tobia (8 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Tobia, supponendo che esista un rapporto di coppia normale, quanto vedi distante il tuo
> dalla normalità.
> Te lo chiedo perché ho l'impressione che tu non ti renda conto di quanto "deviato" sia (e non
> intendo dal punto di vista sessuale) il vostro.
> Cosa ti ha dato stare con questa donna in tutti questi anni?





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più che altro... Tobia, come siete  messi adesso?
> Sei ancora a casa con lei?


Sinceramente in questo momento sto preparando la valigia. 

Vorrei aggiungere che lei legge gli interventi, l'ho chiesto io, ma dice che dovrei aggiungere particolari miei omessi e non solo le cose negative sue. Come per esempio il fatto che l'agosto scorso sono dovuto andare in thailandia per lavoro, ho pernottato a bangkok solo per tre notti. Conosciamo tutti credo, la fama di quel posto. Ebbene, una sera ho voluto togliermi uno sfizio, una curiosità, che è quella di vedere da vicino un ladyboy (un trans thailandese). A differenza dei trans che siamo abituati a vedere da noi, a mio giudizio, i ladyboy thailandesi sono molto più femminili (anche rispetto a molte femmine vere) e fini nei lineamenti, pur rimanendo sempre "uomini" di base. Bè, vado in un centro massaggi, ne scelgo una/o e inizialmente si parte col massaggio. Poco dopo il ladyboy mi propone del sesso (ed era scontata la proposta), io non ho intenzione di fare sesso ma vorrei fargli capire (con tatto senza far sembrare la cosa come una specie di attrazione da baraccone) che mi basterebbe vederla nuda (o nudo... anche se alla vista non ha nulla di mascolino). Il ladyboy insiste per fare sesso, io gli faccio capire che non voglio fare sesso (solo chi è stato in thai sa cosa significa cercare di contrattare con loro)... morale, tra un tira e molla, visto anche che per il ladyboy non avrebbe avuto senso il solo spogliarsi per farsi vedere e basta, finisce che ci accordiamo per la masturbazione (il ladyboy a me) a patto che si fosse spogliata. Si spoglia e finisce tutto in poco più di un minuto di sega. Ecco... ora sapete anche questo. Non ho fatto sesso o altro, è stata davvero un'esperienza di poco più di un minuto di masturbazione, ma lo socpo unico era comunque quello di togliermi la curiosità di vedere un ladyboy thailandese biotto, per capire com'era fatto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Visto che legge lo dico direttamente a lei:
vai a fanculo! Sei solo una stronza!

E Tobia, tu vedi di andare da uno psicoterapeuta bravo!


----------



## Tobia (8 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E Tobia, tu vedi di andare da uno psicoterapeuta bravo!



se posso raccontare un ultimo aneddoto:

al di là del fatto che ci lasciamo o stiamo insieme, dopo quasi 20 giorni di continue discussioni sento la necessità di uscire da questa casa e andare a rilassarmi da qualche parte: dai miei oppure da parenti al mare. 

Per puro caso, domani o lunedì mio fratello va a passare un settimana dai parenti, in zona rosolina mare (per chi conosce quelle zone). Vorrei approfittare del passaggio e ospitalità per passare un paio di giorni a passeggiare lungo la spiaggia, andare a mangiare una pizza con i cugini... insomma, ormai la cas aè satura di energia negativa, e un cambio d'aria penso faccia bene ad entrambi, che stiamo insieme o no.


----------



## Eratò (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Sinceramente in questo momento sto preparando la valigia.
> 
> Vorrei aggiungere che lei legge gli interventi, l'ho chiesto io, ma dice che dovrei aggiungere particolari miei omessi e non solo le cose negative sue. Come per esempio il fatto che l'agosto scorso sono dovuto andare in thailandia per lavoro, ho pernottato a bangkok solo per tre notti. Conosciamo tutti credo, la fama di quel posto. Ebbene, una sera ho voluto togliermi uno sfizio, una curiosità, che è quella di vedere da vicino un ladyboy (un trans thailandese). A differenza dei trans che siamo abituati a vedere da noi, a mio giudizio, i ladyboy thailandesi sono molto più femminili (anche rispetto a molte femmine vere) e fini nei lineamenti, pur rimanendo sempre "uomini" di base. Bè, vado in un centro massaggi, ne scelgo una/o e inizialmente si parte col massaggio. Poco dopo il ladyboy mi propone del sesso (ed era scontata la proposta), io non ho intenzione di fare sesso ma vorrei fargli capire (con tatto senza far sembrare la cosa come una specie di attrazione da baraccone) che mi basterebbe vederla nuda (o nudo... anche se alla vista non ha nulla di mascolino). Il ladyboy insiste per fare sesso, io gli faccio capire che non voglio fare sesso (solo chi è stato in thai sa cosa significa cercare di contrattare con loro)... morale, tra un tira e molla, visto anche che per il ladyboy non avrebbe avuto senso il solo spogliarsi per farsi vedere e basta, finisce che ci accordiamo per la masturbazione (il ladyboy a me) a patto che si fosse spogliata. Si spoglia e finisce tutto in poco più di un minuto di sega. Ecco... ora sapete anche questo. Non ho fatto sesso o altro, è stata davvero un'esperienza di poco più di un minuto di masturbazione, ma lo socpo unico era comunque quello di togliermi la curiosità di vedere un ladyboy thailandese biotto, per capire com'era fatto




Adesso questo che c'entra? Che vuoi far capire?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> se posso raccontare un ultimo aneddoto:
> 
> al di là del fatto che ci lasciamo o stiamo insieme, dopo quasi 20 giorni di continue discussioni sento la necessità di uscire da questa casa e andare a rilassarmi da qualche parte: dai miei oppure da parenti al mare.
> 
> Per puro caso, domani o lunedì mio fratello va a passare un settimana dai parenti, in zona rosolina mare (per chi conosce quelle zone). Vorrei approfittare del passaggio e ospitalità per passare un paio di giorni a passeggiare lungo la spiaggia, andare a mangiare una pizza con i cugini... insomma, ormai la cas aè satura di energia negativa, e un cambio d'aria penso faccia bene ad entrambi, che stiamo insieme o no.


Fossi stato libero capitavo da quelle parti...ho anch'io amici lì...
Ma ricordate della birra...
Co torno dal mio tour la settimana prossima...

The Conte's Trophy.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*

Ah ecco pure smanacciamenti di cazzo fra te e un transessuale.Quando finirai ad incularti una 83enne fuori una chiesetta fammi un fischio...ho un'amico infermiere,l'ambulanza si trova.....:unhappy:Che bella storia d'amore la tua.Qualche annedoto ancora?tutto qui?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco pure smanacciamenti di cazzo fra te e un transessuale.Quando finirai ad incularti una 83enne fuori una chiesetta fammi un fischio...ho un'amico infermiere,l'ambulanza si trova.....:unhappy:Che bella storia d'amore la tua.Qualche annedoto ancora?tutto qui?



:rotfl:Oscuro mi fai morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (8 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco pure smanacciamenti di cazzo fra te e un transessuale.Quando finirai ad incularti una 83enne fuori una chiesetta fammi un fischio...ho un'amico infermiere,l'ambulanza si trova.....:unhappy:Che bella storia d'amore la tua.Qualche annedoto ancora?tutto qui?




Che ne sai che non l'ha fatto gia ma lo raccontera alla prossima pagina...
Cmq la scienza alza le mani.Rimani con quella zoccolona (a proposito :ciao
bella!) che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Visto che legge lo dico direttamente a lei:
> vai a fanculo! Sei solo una stronza!
> 
> E Tobia, tu vedi di andare da uno psicoterapeuta bravo!


Clem questo (e lei con lui, se esiste) si stanno divertendo e forse eccitando a raccontarci ste cose.
Se diamo loro credito poi dal terapeuta dobbiamo andarci noi.


----------



## disincantata (8 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Clem questo (e lei con lui, se esiste) si stanno divertendo e forse eccitando a raccontarci ste cose.
> Se diamo loro credito poi dal terapeuta dobbiamo andarci noi.


:up::up::up:

Magari è lo stesso che voleva le corna ed ora se le è messe????  Esagerando e spaziando per il mondo.

:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Magari è lo stesso che voleva le corna ed ora se le è messe????  Esagerando e spaziando per il mondo.
> 
> :up::up::up:


Per me s'immagina che anche gli altri si eccitino.





Oppure ha un'agenzia di viaggio :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (8 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me s'immagina che anche gli altri si eccitino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*

Ci starebbe, donne tradite viaggi a Zanzibar a gogo!!!


----------



## Tobia (8 Marzo 2014)

_All's well that ends well _:mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> _All's well that ends well _:mexican:



In che senso? Era davvero una presa per il culo? Ma allora vai a cagare cazzo. E dire che mi facevi pure pena. La solita deficiente...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Clem questo (e lei con lui, se esiste) si stanno divertendo e forse eccitando a raccontarci ste cose.
> Se diamo loro credito poi dal terapeuta dobbiamo andarci noi.



Io già ci vado.

ma che cazzo, però non si fa così... Che cazzo di gusto c'è? Bel divertimento del cazzo. Andassero a cagare, lui e lei e i beach boys e i trans thailandesi. Fanculo


----------



## Tobia (8 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In che senso? Era davvero una presa per il culo? Ma allora vai a cagare cazzo. E dire che mi facevi pure pena. La solita deficiente...



no no, la storia era tutta vera. Pochi post sopra però ho detto un bugia: in thailandia non ci sono andato per lavoro (anche perché come ho detto sono disoccupato), andavo per il matrimonio del mio migliore amico, e il viaggio me l'ha pagato la mia compagna.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> no no, la storia era tutta vera. Pochi post sopra però ho detto un bugia: in thailandia non ci sono andato per lavoro (anche perché come ho detto sono disoccupato), andavo per il matrimonio del mio migliore amico, e il viaggio me l'ha pagato la mia compagna.



Il tuo migliore amico ha fatto l'addio al celibato in Thailandia? E la tua compagna ti ha pagato il viaggio? 


E perché hai scritto "All's well that ends well"?


----------



## Tobia (8 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il tuo migliore amico ha fatto l'addio al celibato in Thailandia? E la tua compagna ti ha pagato il viaggio?
> 
> 
> E perché hai scritto "All's well that ends well"?



il mio amico si è sposato con una thailandese in thailandia, io ero testimone, e la mia compagna mi ha pagato il viaggio


ho scritto la frase perché oggi abbiamo fatto pace :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> il mio amico si è sposato con una thailandese in thailandia, io ero testimone, e la mia compagna mi ha pagato il viaggio
> 
> 
> ho scritto la frase perché oggi abbiamo fatto pace :mrgreen:


ma cosa cazzo avete fatto pace? Ma sei scemo?


----------



## Gian (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;6bjQOwXMoPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bjQOwXMoPk[/video]


----------



## Leda (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> il mio amico si è sposato con una thailandese in thailandia, io ero testimone, e la mia compagna mi ha pagato il viaggio
> 
> 
> ho scritto la frase perché oggi abbiamo fatto pace :mrgreen:



Cioè, fammi capire se ho inteso bene: tu sei andato in Thailandia spesato dalla tua donna a farti tirare un pippone da un maschio che fa la donna?


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire se ho inteso bene: tu sei andato in Thailandia spesato dalla tua donna a farti tirare un pippone da un maschio che fa la donna?





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma cosa cazzo avete fatto pace? Ma sei scemo?


ma je date ancora retta a questo?


----------



## erab (8 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma je date ancora retta a questo?


Speravamo tutti in un finale un po più spettacolare.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2014)

il personaggio va preso come una macchietta.  se sia un fake o meno,cambia poco,per me


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> il mio amico si è sposato con una thailandese in thailandia, io ero testimone, e la mia compagna mi ha pagato il viaggio
> 
> 
> ho scritto la frase perché oggi abbiamo fatto pace :mrgreen:


Hai visto? Questo si che è un forum che vale la pena di frequentare.
Più ne spari di cazzate, più ne trovi di gente a darti corda. Qua vanno forte i cazzari, sono i primi, poi ci sono i duri, pure quelli vanno forte, e poi gli altri.

Eppure pensavo che avresti introdotto il giamaicano, sul più bello ti sei fatto prendere dalla prudenza ed hai instillato il dubbio nei polli. Quando devi fare una cosa devi essere il primo a crederci veramente, se ci mettevi pure un giamaicano chiudevi il cerchio e la bocca a tutti.

E bravo Toby, l'animatore. Mo ci vuole un'altra storia appassionante, che riscaldi gli animi e spinga l'utenza alla partecipazione attiva e convulsa.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2014)

Mà, ci sono storie talmente assurde, che sinceramente scommetterei più che questa storia sia vera che il contrario.

Davvero. Storie autoreferenziali dove si perde il contatto con un metro di paragone esterno, dove ci si immerge in situazioni che, per gli esterni, rasentano l'assurdo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2014)

E mi chiedo...

avrei capito, avrei dato retta, avrei mai capito che razza di matrimonio vivevo, se avessi raccontato alle mie amiche davvero come erano le cose?
O non le raccontavo perchè in fondo in fondo sapevo che erano assurde?
Ma se l'avessi fatto avrebbero avuto una possibilità di prendermi a viva forza e mettermi davanti a uno specchio per costringermi a vedere la realtà, come avevano già fatto una volta?

Bà.


Autoerotismo mentale, oramai.


----------



## Tobia (9 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire se ho inteso bene: tu sei andato in Thailandia spesato dalla tua donna a farti tirare un pippone da un maschio che fa la donna?



Si, ma è stata una cosa minima, durata poco più di un minuto, diciamo... un "esperimento". Semplicemente mi incuriosivano queste creature che esteticamente hanno lineamenti estremamente femminili e fini (nulla a che vedere con i trans brasiliani, per esempio). Onestamente non vedo tutto questo scandalo per l'esperienza col ladyboy. Al limite è più scandaloso il fatto che il viaggio me lo sia fatto pagare dalla mia compagna. 

Per tutto il resto, anche se mi rendo conto che può sembrare poco credibile, ribadisco che si tratta della verità. Sarebbe bello però se lei raccontasse la storia dal suo punto di vista, anche per dare un quadro della situazione più bilanciato e non troppo sbilanciato dalla mia parte.


----------



## Tobia (9 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Speravamo tutti in un finale un po più spettacolare.



Lo spettacolo c'è stato, però a letto :mrgreen: ... e un po' ho seguito anche i tuoi consigli. 

Sembra assurdo e paradossale, ma la storia delle corna mi ha talmente scioccato da sbloccarmi sessualmente. Da quando ho scoperto il tutto l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte, ed è stato bello e intenso come non lo è mai stato prima.


Devo aggiungere anche una cosa: se prima la mia compagna era diventata qualcosa di scontato nella mia vita, e aggiungo che oltre alle 2/3 volte l'anno di sesso spesso me ne uscivo con frasi del tipo: "amore, lo sai che hai un corpo proporzionato e perfetto, ma se avessi 10 cm in più saresti perfetta". Lei è alta 160cm (secondo voi è una cosa tanto brutta da dire?). Ma il bello è che mi rendo conto di quanto è lumata dagli uomini quando siamo qui in italia e quando siamo all'estero, eppure me ne uscivo con la faccenda dell'altezza. Comunque, detto questo, se prima lei era diventata scontata per me, rovinati e consumati dalla quotidianità, pensare al fatto che altri la desiderano me la fa desiderare ancora di più, non so se mi sono spiegato. Lei non è più una figura scontata, ma una donna da conquistare ogni giorno.


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Lo spettacolo c'è stato, però a letto :mrgreen: ... e un po' ho seguito anche i tuoi consigli.
> 
> Sembra assurdo e paradossale, ma la storia delle corna mi ha talmente scioccato da sbloccarmi sessualmente. Da quando ho scoperto il tutto l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte, ed è stato bello e intenso come non lo è mai stato prima.
> 
> ...



come risultato in linea generale non è male, tuttavia da quello che racconti la vostra coppia appare squilibrata a "favore" di lei, nel senso che sembra essere sempre lei ad avere le redini in mano, e tu sembri essere un po' in balia delle sue decisioni, pieno di dubbi ed insicurezze


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche se avesse avuto una storia con uno di Rimini io le analisi le farei.


Io veramente le farei fare a entrambi. Lei potrebbe essere contagiata da qualcosa e non aver contagiato ancora lui (con 3-4 volte l'anno, poi...)


----------



## Leda (9 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> come risultato in linea generale non è male, tuttavia da quello che racconti la vostra coppia appare squilibrata a "favore" di lei, nel senso che sembra essere sempre lei ad avere le redini in mano, e tu sembri essere un po' in balia delle sue decisioni, pieno di dubbi ed insicurezze


A me più che altro paiono degli squilibrati entrambi.
La coppia di per sè può anche funzionare proprio perchè hanno tare complementari.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Lo spettacolo c'è stato, però a letto :mrgreen: ... e un po' ho seguito anche i tuoi consigli.
> 
> Sembra assurdo e paradossale, ma la storia delle corna mi ha talmente scioccato da sbloccarmi sessualmente. Da quando ho scoperto il tutto l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte, ed è stato bello e intenso come non lo è mai stato prima.
> 
> ...


Si era capito da un po'.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Si, ma è stata una cosa minima, durata poco più di un minuto, diciamo... un "esperimento". Semplicemente mi incuriosivano queste creature che esteticamente hanno lineamenti estremamente femminili e fini (nulla a che vedere con i trans brasiliani, per esempio). Onestamente non vedo tutto questo scandalo per l'esperienza col ladyboy. Al limite è più scandaloso il fatto che il viaggio me lo sia fatto pagare dalla mia compagna.
> 
> Per tutto il resto, anche se mi rendo conto che può sembrare poco credibile, ribadisco che si tratta della verità. Sarebbe bello però se lei raccontasse la storia dal suo punto di vista, anche per dare un quadro della situazione più bilanciato e non troppo sbilanciato dalla mia parte.


confermo sui ladyboy, alcuni sono molto belli...sembrano belle donne, ma se hai un po' di occhio e ti intendi di corpi femminili, non puoi sbagliare, riconosci che sono uomini.


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Lo spettacolo c'è stato, però a letto :mrgreen: ... e un po' ho seguito anche i tuoi consigli.
> 
> Sembra assurdo e paradossale, ma la storia delle corna mi ha talmente scioccato da sbloccarmi sessualmente. Da quando ho scoperto il tutto l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte, ed è stato bello e intenso come non lo è mai stato prima.
> 
> ...


Se ti trovi un lavoro magari riuscirai  a farti apprezzare un pò di più ed  a non pesare economicamente su di lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Lo spettacolo c'è stato, però a letto :mrgreen: ... e un po' ho seguito anche i tuoi consigli.
> 
> Sembra assurdo e paradossale, ma la storia delle corna mi ha talmente scioccato da sbloccarmi sessualmente. Da quando ho scoperto il tutto l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte, ed è stato bello e intenso come non lo è mai stato prima.
> 
> ...



Non ti illudere. Il fatto che vi siate fatti due scopate non cambia niente. Adesso avrete adrenalina da post tradimento per un po' di tempo, poi tornerà tutto come prima, anzi, peggio, perché vi rinfaccerete a vicenda i vostri tradimenti.

Siete due persone tristi. Tristi perché mettete tristezza agli altri.


goditi queste scopate, finché durano


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo punto ti devo delle scuse!Non sei una grande coglione,sei un caso clinico pure tu.Ma cosa cazzo sta succedendo a vicenza?Mi viene il voltastomaco,questo si faceva 200 km per accompagnare la donna a farsi qualche feroce pecorina.Cazzi di zanzibar,cappelle cubane,ficcate nostrane,vibratori,alberghi,pippe,schizzate,istruttori a minchia dritta che fanno gli amiconi....e questo tizio sta ancora con la donna,perchè sono legati da un fortissimo sentimento,ma anche noi che cazzo abbiamo più da commentare?c'è solo da chiamare il 118,cos'altro c'è da dire?Avevo capito tutto...da subito....mamma mia che generazione di merda,mamma mia.....!


penZa un po' che mi ero sentita in colpa perchè ho usato il termine 'turismo sessuale'. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (10 Marzo 2014)

oggi niente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Oscure e disincantata hanno quasi sempre la tendenza a rispondere con una specie di iperbole distorto su tutto quello che scrivo. Anche tu dai, più che disincantata mi sembri *sempliciotta*.
> 
> leggi attentamente e soprattutto con un po' di *open mind *e vedrai che da nessuna parte troverai scritto le cose che asserisci e che ho evidenziato sopra.


Toby... un consiglio in amicizia: prima di dare della sempliciotta a Disincantata... fai un attimo il punto della situazione.
Perchè poi... sembra un po' il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino, eh?
Senza offesa, che qui dei fenomeni non ce ne sono.
Tu però non sei nella posizione di dare del sempliciotto a nessuno.
Anche se sei un fake, intendo:singleeye:


----------



## Tobia (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ti illudere. Il fatto che vi siate fatti due scopate non cambia niente. Adesso avrete adrenalina da post tradimento per un po' di tempo, poi tornerà tutto come prima, anzi, peggio, perché vi rinfaccerete a vicenda i vostri tradimenti.
> 
> Siete due persone tristi. Tristi perché mettete tristezza agli altri.
> 
> ...



scusa ma... stiamo parlando di me o di te?  Questo  messaggio traspira risentimento da tutti i pori. Sembra infastidirti il fatto che nonostante tutto una coppia possa trovare la propria dimensione e superare problemi anche gravi.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusa ma... stiamo parlando di me o di te?  Questo  messaggio traspira risentimento da tutti i pori. Sembra infastidirti il fatto che nonostante tutto una coppia possa trovare la propria dimensione e superare problemi anche gravi.



Credi, Tobia, Clem di risentimento non ne prova neanche una briciola.

Il punto non è che "una coppia possa trovare" etc etc, il punto è che fare l'amore un pò più spesso e aver "fatto pace" NON significa aver superato i problemi.

Da tutto quello che hai scritto, i problemi attualmente li avete spolverati sotto un tappeto, tutto lì. Quella è l'impressione che ha una persona esterna che legge.

Se poi così non è, meglio epr voi.


----------



## Tobia (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credi, Tobia, Clem di risentimento non ne prova neanche una briciola.
> 
> Da tutto quello che hai scritto, i problemi attualmente li avete spolverati sotto un tappeto, tutto lì. Quella è l'impressione che ha una persona esterna che legge.
> 
> Se poi così non è, meglio epr voi.



Ok, questo posso capirlo e rispettarlo, ma continuo a pensare che dal linguaggio usato da Clem traspare risentimento. Per capirci, è un po' come il cattivo dei film che va dai bambini felici a dire che babbo natale non esiste. E' un esempio strampalato ma è giusto per capirci. 

Quello che hai scritto tu è tutt'altra cosa


Comunque ieri sera è successo che durante un momento di distensione, è saltato fuori il discorso del ladyboy. Lei se ne esce dicendo che dovesse trattarsi anche di una questione di vita o di morte, il viaggio non me lo paga più. Ho risposto che io per primo non accetterei mai più che mi paghi nuovamente il viaggio, ma allo stesso tempo, considerato quello che ha fatto lei, non era tanto carino da dirlo in quel momento di serenità. Era come se io le dicessi che d'ora in poi non può più andare in vacanza da sola, visti i precedenti. Considerato poi che solo due giorni fa ho scoperto la storia con l'istruttore... visto tutto quello che ha causato e ha rappresentato questo personaggio. Per me è stato il tradimento maggiore, più di tutti gli altri messi insieme. Comunque, quando io ho reagito male al suo discorso sul viaggio, mi ha detto che sono troppo permaloso, sempre e su tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Ok, questo posso capirlo e rispettarlo, ma continuo a pensare che dal linguaggio usato da Clem traspare risentimento. Per capirci, è un po' come il cattivo dei film che va dai bambini felici a dire che babbo natale non esiste. E' un esempio strampalato ma è giusto per capirci.
> 
> Quello che hai scritto tu è tutt'altra cosa



Il linguaggio di Clem mi è familiare, e a te no, questo può ingenerare fraintendimenti.
Credimi, la conosco da più tempo di te.

Il tuo esempio sembra calzante a te. 
Io piuttosto direi che è come quella persona che va a dire ai bambini che non è perchè quel signore gli ha regalato tutte quelle caramelle, che si devono fidare di lui...


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusa ma... stiamo parlando di me o di te?  Questo  messaggio traspira risentimento da tutti i pori. Sembra infastidirti il fatto che nonostante tutto una coppia possa trovare la propria dimensione e superare problemi anche gravi.




Ma se state una meraviglia e avete trovato la vostra dimensione (che poi quale sarebbe?)
che stai facendo ancora qui? Il profilo psicologico degli altri? Sembri uno struzzo.Metti la testa
nella sabbia per non affrontare i problemi.Se questo e essere uomo...Auguri e figli
maschi.


----------



## Gian (10 Marzo 2014)

DELUSIONE DEL LUNEDI'. 

E io che aprendo mi aspettavo qualche nuovo raccontino sull'ultima volta a Rio de Janeiro,
in un orgia di trans, superdotati, mandinghi,  ballerine, culetti sculettanti , insomma
uno schiaffo in faccia alla disfunzione erettile ...
:rotfl:

Niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> DELUSIONE DEL LUNEDI'.
> 
> E io che aprendo mi aspettavo qualche nuovo raccontino sull'ultima volta a Rio de Janeiro,
> in un orgia di trans, superdotati, mandinghi, ballerine, culetti sculettanti , insomma
> ...


aspè: il prossimo capitolo vedrai che contiene la sorpresina. Fidati.


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> DELUSIONE DEL LUNEDI'.
> 
> E io che aprendo mi aspettavo qualche nuovo raccontino sull'ultima volta a Rio de Janeiro,
> in un orgia di trans, superdotati, mandinghi,  ballerine, culetti sculettanti , insomma
> ...


Si si che qualcosa ci sara tantoe l'unico modo che conosce
per attirare l'attenzione.....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> no no, la storia era tutta vera. Pochi post sopra però ho detto un bugia: in thailandia non ci sono andato per lavoro (anche perché come ho detto sono disoccupato), andavo per il matrimonio del mio migliore amico, e il viaggio me l'ha pagato la mia compagna.


Sei rimasto chiuso nell'ascensore ?
Ti sei ritrovato con un dito di meno ? 
Un tatuaggio in faccia ? 
Un tanto di sperma in culo ?


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei rimasto chiuso nell'ascensore ?
> Ti sei ritrovato con un dito di meno ?
> Un tatuaggio in faccia ?
> Un tanto di sperma in culo ?


:unhappy:

Ma come sei carogna....

:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei rimasto chiuso nell'ascensore ?
> Ti sei ritrovato con un dito di meno ?
> Un tatuaggio in faccia ?
> Un tanto di sperma in culo ?





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> scusa ma... stiamo parlando di me o di te?  Questo  messaggio traspira risentimento da tutti i pori. Sembra infastidirti il fatto che nonostante tutto una coppia possa trovare la propria dimensione e superare problemi anche gravi.



Non mi infastidisce per niente. È che so che questa é solo una fase. E passerà. E Babbo Natale non esiste.


----------



## Anders121 (27 Marzo 2014)

*Risposta a Tobia*

Ciao Tobia
vivo una situzione simile alla tua. Tradimento durato circa un anno - scoperto a relazione chiusa o comunque in fase terminale - dopo tre mesi di  duro lavoro tra tabulati telefonici e recupero mail/foto cancellate dal PC di casa. Tralascio i particolari. Per quella che è la mia personale esperienza posso dirti che se ho intravisto delle solide possibilità di recupero del mio matrimonio è perchè non solo vedo una donna dispiaciuta per l'accaduto, che non sfugge alle proprie responsabilità e che stà dimostrando ogni giorno che passa di sapermi sostenere nell'affrontare una situazione non semplice. Peso molto questo suo errore (non lo capisco e lo trovo orribile) - mi rendo conto anche che conta molto il modo in cui  stà cercando di porvi rimedio. 
Ha dei momenti di cedimento, momenti in cui non si sente o non ha voglia di affrontare l'argomento e posso anche capirlo....ma complessivamente, quanto ha sbagliato in passato....quanto non sta sbagliando un colpo ora....in questo caso credo che meriti una seconda possibilità.
Una cosa mi sento di dirti. Cambia angolo e non sentirti colpevole o responsabile per gli atti di qualcun altro...capire le eventuali proprie responsabilità aiuta a razionalizzare e comprendere ma non potrà mai giustificare. 
Spesso il tradimento è un atto di debolezza e, difficoltà personali, possono portare a commettere questo tipo di errore. Per quello che ho compreso essere il vissuto di mia moglie la miglior soddisfazione è rendersi conto che esiste la consapevolezza di aver commesso un errore e di aver confuso un sacco di cose (innamoramento per amore, emozioni da farfalle nella pancia per una bella storia). Lo scoprire di non essere coerenti con se stessi e di aver fatto del male alla persona che ti ama, fà star male...fà provare vergogna di se stessi ed un sacco di altre cose. Il dimostrarsi forti e solidi di fronte ad una situazione simile restituisce dignità a se stessi. Non perdere lucidità e se fà la stronza trattala come tale. 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Anders121 (27 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Tobia
vivo una situzione simile alla tua. Tradimento durato circa un anno - scoperto a relazione chiusa o comunque in fase terminale - dopo tre mesi di  duro lavoro tra tabulati telefonici e recupero mail/foto cancellate dal PC di casa. Tralascio i particolari. Per quella che è la mia personale esperienza posso dirti che se ho intravisto delle solide possibilità di recupero del mio matrimonio è perchè non solo vedo una donna dispiaciuta per l'accaduto, che non sfugge alle proprie responsabilità e che stà dimostrando ogni giorno che passa di sapermi sostenere nell'affrontare una situazione non semplice. Peso molto questo suo errore (non lo capisco e lo trovo orribile) - mi rendo conto anche che conta molto il modo in cui  stà cercando di porvi rimedio. 
Ha dei momenti di cedimento, momenti in cui non si sente o non ha voglia di affrontare l'argomento e posso anche capirlo....ma complessivamente, quanto ha sbagliato in passato....quanto non sta sbagliando un colpo ora....in questo caso credo che meriti una seconda possibilità.
Una cosa mi sento di dirti. Cambia angolo e non sentirti colpevole o responsabile per gli atti di qualcun altro...capire le eventuali proprie responsabilità aiuta a razionalizzare e comprendere ma non potrà mai giustificare. 
Spesso il tradimento è un atto di debolezza e, difficoltà personali, possono portare a commettere questo tipo di errore. Per quello che ho compreso essere il vissuto di mia moglie la miglior soddisfazione è rendersi conto che esiste la consapevolezza di aver commesso un errore e di aver confuso un sacco di cose (innamoramento per amore, emozioni da farfalle nella pancia per una bella storia). Lo scoprire di non essere coerenti con se stessi e di aver fatto del male alla persona che ti ama, fà star male...fà provare vergogna di se stessi ed un sacco di altre cose. Il dimostrarsi forti e solidi di fronte ad una situazione simile restituisce dignità a se stessi. Non perdere lucidità e se fà la stronza trattala come tale. 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Anders121 ha detto:


> Ciao Tobia
> vivo una situzione simile alla tua. Tradimento durato circa un anno - scoperto a relazione chiusa o comunque in fase terminale - dopo tre mesi di  duro lavoro tra tabulati telefonici e recupero mail/foto cancellate dal PC di casa. Tralascio i particolari. Per quella che è la mia personale esperienza posso dirti che se ho intravisto delle solide possibilità di recupero del mio matrimonio è perchè non solo vedo una donna dispiaciuta per l'accaduto, che non sfugge alle proprie responsabilità e che stà dimostrando ogni giorno che passa di sapermi sostenere nell'affrontare una situazione non semplice. Peso molto questo suo errore (non lo capisco e lo trovo orribile) - mi rendo conto anche che conta molto il modo in cui  stà cercando di porvi rimedio.
> Ha dei momenti di cedimento, momenti in cui non si sente o non ha voglia di affrontare l'argomento e posso anche capirlo....ma complessivamente, quanto ha sbagliato in passato....quanto non sta sbagliando un colpo ora....in questo caso credo che meriti una seconda possibilità.
> Una cosa mi sento di dirti. Cambia angolo e non sentirti colpevole o responsabile per gli atti di qualcun altro...capire le eventuali proprie responsabilità aiuta a razionalizzare e comprendere ma non potrà mai giustificare.
> ...


Vabbè abbiamo capito....!E sono due.


----------



## Tobia (27 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ti illudere. Il fatto che vi siate fatti due scopate non cambia niente. Adesso avrete adrenalina da post tradimento per un po' di tempo, poi tornerà tutto come prima, anzi, peggio, perché vi rinfaccerete a vicenda i vostri tradimenti.
> 
> Siete due persone tristi. Tristi perché mettete tristezza agli altri.
> 
> goditi queste scopate, finché durano



nonostante l'intervento tristemente autobiografico sopra, per quanto riguarda noi invece le cose stanno andando alla grande. Non so come spiegare, ma le sensazioni, le emozioni, il modo di comunicare tra noi ecc... è molto vicino a com'era nei primissimi periodi della relazione, però senza tutte le paranoie, le insicurezze e i mille complessi  miei che hanno sempre contraddistinto il nostro rapporto. E' un po' come essere guariti da una grave malattia tramite un'operazione molto dolorosa. 




Anders121 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo


Grazie mille Anders... e benvenuto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> nonostante l'intervento tristemente autobiografico sopra!


ma tristemente autobiografico de che? Io a Zanzibar non ci sono mai stata... Al massimo massimo sono andata a Bari e Matera... e non mi sono fatta nessun beach boy con 30 anni meno di me...  Mi pare che di autobiografico non c'è proprio niente...


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma tristemente autobiografico de che?
> Io a Zanzibar non ci sono mai stata...
> Al massimo massimo sono andata a Bari e Matera...
> e non mi sono fatta nessun
> ...


 Ar massimo, SANTA MARINELLA, A PESCA' DUE MORMORE !!
ahahahahahaha
 

mi hAi fatto morire. aahahahaha

 Clem, ci vieni quest'estate qui?
c'è qualche OLD-BOY che ti invita una Corona bella fresca col lime.
La morte sua!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Ar massimo, SANTA MARINELLA, A PESCA' DUE MORMORE !!
> ahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...



Ma dov'è sto posto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> si si, fai finta di non capire  ... mi riferivo al tuo intervento sopra, quello è tristemente autobiografico.
> 
> Tu vai a Bari e Matera, appunto, mentre la mia compagna gira il mondo e si tromba giovani belli e aitanti stalloni... può far girare le palle a me, e me soltanto, ma tu dove la vedi 'sta tristezza?



Mi mettono tristezza le donne che vanno con ragazzi con 30 anni di meno e gli uomini che vanno con i ladyboys e poi vengono qui a dire che la donna li tratta come uno zerbino e poi però vissero felici e contenti


non ci credo e basta


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> si si, fai finta di non capire  ... mi riferivo al tuo intervento sopra, quello è tristemente autobiografico.
> 
> Tu vai a Bari e Matera, appunto, *mentre la mia compagna gira il mondo e si tromba giovani belli e aitanti stalloni*... può far girare le palle a me, e me soltanto, ma tu dove la vedi 'sta tristezza?


ehm, Tobia, non sarebbero cose di cui vantarsi, eh?
Comunque... Clem non è stata offensiva con te.
Ti ha detto una cosa che non ti è piaciuta.
Ma con le persone sincere funziona così: dicono quello che pensano.
Anche con i veri amici, di solito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm, Tobia, non sarebbero cose di cui vantarsi, eh?
> Comunque... Clem non è stata offensiva con te.
> Ti ha detto una cosa che non ti è piaciuta.
> Ma con le persone sincere funziona così: dicono quello che pensano.
> Anche con i veri amici, di solito.


Grazie Sbri, ma in realtà sono stata offensiva, gli ho detto che la sua donna é stronza, ma mica perché mi è girato di insultarla così, out of the blue... Lui è arrivato qui che stava male, ha raccontato cose che semplicemente mi disgustano (andare con gli stalloni con 30 anni di meno mi fa proprio cagare solo l'idea), ma soprattutto diceva che lei lo trattava come una merda, che lui non aveva il diritto di dire niente perché lei si imbufaliva. E poi torna e dice che sono felici e contenti? Mah... Io non ci credo... 
E per inciso io non sono andata a Bari e Matera perché qui non mi caga nessuno perché Milano é piena di cazzi sempre disponibili. Invece andare fino a Zanzibar proprio per quello scopo mi sembra squallido, e mi mette tristezza


----------



## Tobia (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi mettono tristezza le donne che vanno con ragazzi con 30 anni di meno e gli uomini che vanno con i ladyboys e poi vengono qui a dire che la donna li tratta come uno zerbino e poi però vissero felici e contenti
> 
> 
> non ci credo e basta



il discorso dello zerbino è un po' gonfiato, in realtà non è proprio così: lei ha le sue e io le mie. 

In ogni caso andare a migliaia di km di distanza a divertirsi proprio per evitare qualunque tipo di problema fuori dalla porta è decisamente meno triste rispetto alle mogli che si portano l'amante in casa mentre il marito è al lavoro, o ancora peggio i mariti che tradiscono le mogli durante la gravidanza. Questo più che triste è orrendo, abominevole. Andare a divertirsi fuori porta a confronto è un toccasana 

Rispondo qui al tuo messaggio subito sopra: la mia compagna è una bella donna, può trovare ovunque, ma è andata a cercare lontano proprio per non aver problemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie Sbri, ma in realtà sono stata offensiva, gli ho detto che la sua donna é stronza, ma mica perché mi è girato di insultarla così, out of the blue... Lui è arrivato qui che stava male, ha raccontato cose che semplicemente mi disgustano (andare con gli stalloni con 30 anni di meno mi fa proprio cagare solo l'idea), ma soprattutto diceva che lei lo trattava come una merda, che lui non aveva il diritto di dire niente perché lei si imbufaliva. E poi torna e dice che sono felici e contenti? Mah... Io non ci credo...
> E per inciso io non sono andata a Bari e Matera perché qui non mi caga nessuno perché Milano é piena di cazzi sempre disponibili. Invece andare fino a Zanzibar proprio per quello scopo mi sembra squallido, e mi mette tristezza


Ma io ti ho ben capito. Però lo sai, vero, che a volte si preferisce continuare a raccontarsela piuttosto di fare i conti con quello che è successo.
Mica che qualcuno abbia commesso un reato.
Ma dati i precedenti raccontati, è abbastanza inverosimile pensare ad un futuro roseo, indubbiamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> il discorso dello zerbino è un po' gonfiato, in realtà non è proprio così: lei ha le sue e io le mie.
> 
> In ogni caso andare a migliaia di km di distanza a divertirsi proprio per evitare qualunque tipo di problema fuori dalla porta è decisamente meno triste rispetto alle *mogli che si portano l'amante in casa mentre il marito è al lavoro, o ancora peggio i mariti che tradiscono le mogli durante la gravidanza.* Questo più che triste è orrendo, abominevole. *Andare a divertirsi fuori porta a confronto è un toccasana *


*

Primo neretto: *ho mai scritto che queste cose sono fighe? Qualcuno qui dentro mi ha mai sentita difendere atteggiamenti del genere?

*secondo neretto: *bel toccasana. Non ci vedi niente di morboso nel farsi un ragazzo che potrebbe essere tuo figlio? Io si, per questo mi metti tristezza


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie Sbri, ma in realtà sono stata offensiva, gli ho detto che la sua donna é stronza, ma mica perché mi è girato di insultarla così, out of the blue... Lui è arrivato qui che stava male, ha raccontato cose che semplicemente mi disgustano (andare con gli stalloni con 30 anni di meno mi fa proprio cagare solo l'idea), ma soprattutto diceva che lei lo trattava come una merda, che lui non aveva il diritto di dire niente perché lei si imbufaliva. E poi torna e dice che sono felici e contenti? Mah... Io non ci credo...
> E per inciso io non sono andata a Bari e Matera perché qui non mi caga nessuno perché Milano é piena di cazzi sempre disponibili. Invece andare fino a Zanzibar proprio per quello scopo mi sembra squallido, e mi mette tristezza


Hai scritto la verita' Clem...tranqui...la moglie del tipo e'troia e malata,perche'scoparsi i 20 enni.....a parte che in quei posti l'aids ci vive...non ascoltarlo!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> il discorso dello zerbino è un po' gonfiato, in realtà non è proprio così: lei ha le sue e io le mie.
> 
> In ogni caso andare a migliaia di km di distanza a divertirsi proprio per evitare qualunque tipo di problema fuori dalla porta è decisamente meno triste rispetto alle mogli che si portano l'amante in casa mentre il marito è al lavoro, o ancora peggio i mariti che tradiscono le mogli durante la gravidanza. Questo più che triste è orrendo, abominevole. Andare a divertirsi fuori porta a confronto è un toccasana
> 
> Rispondo qui al tuo messaggio subito sopra: la mia compagna è una bella donna, può trovare ovunque, ma è andata a cercare lontano proprio per non aver problemi.


scusa ma sei tu che hai raccontato che lei era incazzata nera perché il beach boy l'aveva scaricata! Non mi sembra che l'aver trovato amanti stalloni lontani l'abbia messa al riparo dai problemi


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dov'è sto posto?


in Paradiso.
Lì la birretta è sempre in fresco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

```

```



Gian ha detto:


> in Paradiso.
> Lì la birretta è sempre in fresco.



Eh ma dammi qualche coordinata in più


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh ma dammi qualche coordinata in più


Per Santa Marinella ? 

Dopo Santa Severa :up:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per Santa Marinella ?
> 
> Dopo Santa Severa :up:



io adoro :inlove:


----------



## Tobia (28 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E poi torna e dice che sono felici e contenti? Mah... Io non ci credo...
> E per inciso io non sono andata a Bari e Matera perché qui non mi caga nessuno perché Milano é piena di cazzi sempre disponibili. Invece andare fino a Zanzibar proprio per quello scopo mi sembra squallido, e mi mette tristezza


Clem, ok che non vai a Bari e Matera apposta... però prendere tanti cazzi insieme cambia qualcosa solo perché lo fai a casa, a Milano?




lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai scritto la verita' Clem...tranqui...la moglie del tipo e'troia e malata,perche'scoparsi i 20 enni.....a parte che in quei posti l'aids ci vive...non ascoltarlo!!!



Per come la vedo io, solo dio e gli stupidi possono giudicare quello che fanno gli altri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Clem, ok che non vai a Bari e Matera apposta... però prendere tanti cazzi insieme cambia qualcosa solo perché lo fai a casa, a Milano?
> 
> .



Ma dove ho scritto che prendo tanti cazzi insieme a Milano???

ho detto che il motivo per cui andavo a Bari e a Matera non era perché volevo prendere cazzi, perché se avessi voluto prendere cazzi indistintamente potevo tranquillamente starmene a Milano. Meno sbattimento.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei rimasto chiuso nell'ascensore ?
> Ti sei ritrovato con un dito di meno ?
> Un tatuaggio in faccia ?
> Un tanto di sperma in culo ?



Ma questa era una citazione da Una notte da leoni 3? Ci sono arrivata adesso


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2014)

Quoto Clem e Sbri..


----------



## Tobia (29 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Invece andare fino a Zanzibar proprio per quello scopo mi sembra squallido, e mi mette tristezza





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto che prendo tanti cazzi insieme a Milano???


Mi sono chiesto la stessa cosa riguardo al primo quote, infatti da nessuna parte sta scritto che lei andava a zanzibar apposta per quello scopo... lo stesso è successo con il discorso del vibratore: ho detto che l'ha usato una volta mentre lo facevamo (più che altro per stimolare il clitoride) ma voi alla fine avete dedotto che lei va in giro regolarmente col vibratore nella borsetta (testuali parole). E ribadisco, visto che è una parte che si tende a dimenticare, che la mia compagna è una bella donna, molto attraente e molto, molto filata anche a Milano, Bari, Matera, Bologna ecc...



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ci vedi niente di morboso nel farsi un ragazzo che potrebbe essere tuo figlio? Io si, per questo mi metti tristezza


Ehhhh..le mamme italiane! 

il tipo dimostrava di suo almeno 10 anni in più rispetto ai suoi reali (lei ha saputo alla fine la sua vera età), e oltre a questo c'è da dire che un 22 enne di quelle parti, paragonato ai nostri standard, è come un 40 enne nostrano, a livello di maturità. 
Da noi a 14/15 anni sei poco più di un bambino... da quelle parti sei un uomo 

Sicuramente quando pensi ad un 22 enne fai riferimento ai nostri che sanno ancora di latte, ma nel resto del mondo, e soprattutto in quelle zone, un 22 enne sa già di uomo. 
Non ragionare con la classica mentalità della mamma italiana, per la quale al di sotto dei 30 anni sono tutti bimbi.




Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> scusa ma sei tu che hai raccontato che lei era incazzata nera perché il beach boy l'aveva scaricata! Non mi sembra che l'aver trovato amanti stalloni lontani l'abbia messa al riparo dai problemi



onestamente questo me lo sono inventato in un momento di rabbia.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2014)

*ma ancora?*



Tobia ha detto:


> Mi sono chiesto la stessa cosa riguardo al primo quote, infatti da nessuna parte sta scritto che lei andava a zanzibar apposta per quello scopo... lo stesso è successo con il discorso del vibratore: ho detto che l'ha usato una volta mentre lo facevamo (più che altro per stimolare il clitoride) ma voi alla fine avete dedotto che lei va in giro regolarmente col vibratore nella borsetta (testuali parole). E ribadisco, visto che è una parte che si tende a dimenticare, che la mia compagna è una bella donna, molto attraente e molto, molto filata anche a Milano, Bari, Matera, Bologna ecc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ancora?adesso sei passato pure ad insultare utenti che hanno il coraggio di scriverti serenamente quello che è tua moglie e quello che sei tu?a CUOR DI LEONE,l'eroe fallo con la tua patner,tutti coraggiosi qui dentro,poi tornate a casa vi raccontano che hanno preso ciarpame di cazzo e voi zitti e muti,la tua donna poi è andata in giro per il mondo a far incetta di frenuli di ogni colore e adesso ti metti a pontificare su dio e gli stupidi?ma se c'è un coglione quello sei tu,un inetto vai...aria... cercati i coglioni e una volta trovati torna qui...!Ma roba da matti adesso sti beccaccioni si mettono pure a fare gli eroi,ma che inesorabile testa di cazzo.


----------



## Tobia (29 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> sei passato pure ad *insultare utenti *che hanno il coraggio di *scriverti serenamente* quello che è tua moglie



Certo che... dire a me che ho insultato, proprio tu! e dove avrei insultato esattamente?

Prima di tutto non ho insultato nessuno, o per lo meno non l'ho mai fatto per primo. Seconda cosa, più che scrivere serenamente, a parte alcuni interventi intelligenti, ho letto tanti altri interventi che sembravano più un pretesto per "lapidare la traditrice", a prescindere. Ignorando totalmente ogni possibile ragione.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Tobia ha detto:


> Certo che... dire a me che ho insultato, proprio tu! e dove avrei insultato esattamente?
> 
> Prima di tutto non ho insultato nessuno, o per lo meno non l'ho mai fatto per primo. Seconda cosa, più che scrivere serenamente, a parte alcuni interventi intelligenti, ho letto tanti altri interventi che sembravano più un pretesto per "lapidare la traditrice", a prescindere. Ignorando totalmente ogni possibile ragione.


Poverina,ha solo preso mitragliate di carne rosa in ogni dove,e cazzo avrà avuto anche le sue ragioni per farsi fare un culo come un tombino no?certo peccato che nessuna ragione è buona visto che era impegnata con un coglione,e pensandoci bene è l'unica ragione che sono disposto a riconoscerle....Vai và,cercati i coglioni...e facci sapere.


----------



## Eratò (29 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Certo che... dire a me che ho insultato, proprio tu! e dove avrei insultato esattamente?
> 
> Prima di tutto non ho insultato nessuno, o per lo meno non l'ho mai fatto per primo. Seconda cosa, più che scrivere serenamente, a parte alcuni interventi intelligenti, ho letto tanti altri interventi che sembravano più un pretesto per "lapidare la traditrice", a prescindere. Ignorando totalmente ogni possibile ragione.


Se non vuoi che venga "lapidata la traditrice"(la quale non se ne frega proprio di come viene vista dal resto del mondo e quindi non t'illudere che abbia un minimo di senso di colpa o di vergogna) semplicemente non la esporre in pasto a noi raccontando i cazzi suoi...Hai raccontato della roba surreale e pretendi che comprendiamo..Ma cosa? Tua moglie/ compagna è stata una grande zoccola.Fatti gli esami del sangue che la tua compagna appartiene alle categorie ad alto rischio.


----------



## Tobia (29 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Se non vuoi che venga "lapidata la traditrice"(la quale non se ne frega proprio di come viene vista dal resto del mondo e quindi non t'illudere che abbia un minimo di senso di colpa o di vergogna) semplicemente non la esporre in pasto a noi raccontando i cazzi suoi...Hai raccontato della roba surreale e pretendi che comprendiamo..Ma cosa? Tua moglie/ compagna è stata una grande zoccola.Fatti gli esami del sangue che la tua compagna appartiene alle categorie ad alto rischio.



quanta ipocrisia ragazzi!


----------

